#ubuntu-no 2011-05-23
<Sjefskoder> noen fler som ikke kommer inn på sidene ti twitter med firefox? går så det griner i både opera og IE dog..
<kjes> funker fint her
<Mogget> GÃ¥r fint her og.
<Malin_> :)
<Malin_> Noen her som veit (ja, det er ikke et Ubuntu-spørsmål men) om det i dag er trygt å bruke plasmaskjermer til statisk innhold, som å koble til pc og vise skrivebord. Tidligere var det i alle fall fare for innbrenning, men er det slik enda?
<si-m1> er det ikke slikt man har screensaver til?
<xt> save the screen save the world
<Sakarias> Malin_: det er mindre fare for innbrenning i dag enn før på plasma, men problemet er der enda
<Malin-> har jo kommet en egen interface for xchat for gnome. xchat-gnome
<Malin-> ante jeg ikke. Utrolig nice
<Trond-> min heter bare xchat er det gnome da?
<Trond-> 2.8.8 versjonen
<Malin_> Trond-, nope. Den heter visst xchat-gnome
<Malin_> prøv: apt-get show xchat-gnome
<Trond-> hvor da?
<Trond-> funka ikke
<Sakarias> sleng, sudo forran i en term
<Trond-> E: Ugyldig operasjon show
<Sakarias> apt-cache show
<Malin_> trench, i terminal
<Malin_> skal ikke være nødvendig med sudo om man kjører apt-get show
<Malin_> ah.. er bare i aptitude det går å skrive show
<Malin_> ah.. det er apt-cache som er greia ja
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-24
<Trond-> finnes det en desktop hvor menyen kommer frem hvis jeg bruker en tastatur knapp ?
<Trond-> med tab-programmene inkludert om jeg vil ?
<Trond-> i stedet for windows-stil, mac-stil, unity-stil osv.
<Berge> Du tenker på Alt-F1 i GNOME?
<Berge> Ev. Alt-F2?
<Berge> Eller Gnome-do?
<Trond-> alt+f1 ja
<Trond-> så bruke Supermeta så poper opp en meny i midten av skjermen
<Trond-> f.eks.
<Berge> Det er som vanlig ikke godt å si hva du mener, men jeg tror kanskje gnome-do er det du ser etter.
<Trond-> den er permanent der ?
<Berge> hæ
<Trond-> gnome-do menyen
<Berge> Jeg forstår ikke spørsmålet.
<Trond-> bruker du gnome-do?
<Berge> Nei.
<Trond-> vet du om den kommer frem ved et tastatur-klikk?
<Berge> Ja.
<Trond-> idioter som ikke kan legge inn god beskrivelser samt screenshots i ubuntu programvaresenter. søker jeg dictionaries så skriver dem ikke en gang hva de oversetter fra og til.
<comradekingu> Trond-: Bruk synaptics?
<Malin_> ser at det ikke skulle være trench, men Trond det skule være i går da jeg skrev om terminalen
<Mogget> 0_o
<Trond-> hva er trench?
<xt> :)
<Berge> Trond-: Ah, idioter, altså. Slitsom gjeng.
<xt> Jau
<Trond-> avinstallering var ikke helt perfekt. lå en mappe og en fil etter jeg har installert og og avinstallert en god del dictionaries fra ubuntu programvaresenter. skuffende å se i linux.
<Trond-> de lå i home mappa mi
<Trond-> home/username er det vel
<Berge> Hva er imperfekt med det?
<Berge> Pakkesystemet har overhodet ingenting med å slette ting fra hjemmeområdet ditt.
<Berge> Om du fjerner et tekstbehandlingsprogram, vil du da at det også skal slette alle tekstdokumenter du har?
<Trond-> jeg har ikke lagret noe personlig
<Trond-> da må det fjernes
<Berge> Det har du jo.
<Trond-> config fra spill er greit hvis jeg har editert, men avinstallering kan jo også spørre om jeg vil beholde.
<Berge> Hvordan skal pakkesystemet vite forskjell på hva du ha konfigurert for hånd og ikke?
<Trond-> Berge, nja jo jeg fiklet litt med det ene programmet når jeg tenker etter ja
<Trond-> men den burde spørre meg synes hvertfall jeg
<Trond-> keep or delete
<Mogget> Trond-: Det har egentlig ingenting å si om du har redigert eller ikke. Ingen programmer skal i ditt hjemmeområde å slette ting uten å spesifikt be om tillatelse til det.
<Berge> I alle fall ikke programmer som kjøres som en annen bruker enn deg selv.
<Berge> Trond-: Hva om du har hjemmeområdet montert over NFS?
<Trond-> jo, jeg vil ikke ha spam med filer og kataloger. den dagen jeg skal ta backup til å installere et annet sted så vil ikke jeg ha masse ting jeg aldri får mer bruk for.
<Berge> Altså at det ligger på nettverket.
<Berge> Og forskjellige maskiner med samme hjemmeområde har jo forskjellige programmer installert.
<Trond-> greit nok, men det er bare meg som bruker dette. ingen er share og det finnes bare en konto.
<Berge> Hvordan i alle dager skal pakkesystemet vite noe om hvordan akkurat ditt brukstilfelle er? (-:
<Trond-> sjekke
<Berge> Sjekke hva?
<Trond-> om jeg vil ha leftovers
<Berge> I Unix-verdenen finnes det et prinsipp kalt «the element of least surprise».
<Mogget> Trond-: Linux er ikke windows. Den forutsetter at du setter deg inn i programmene dine og at du selv holder oversikt over hva som er i din hjemme-mappe.
<Mogget> I tilleg hvis du vet at det er ting i din hjemme-mappe som du ikke vil ha så er det enkelt nok å slette dette manuelt er det ikke?
<Berge> Mogget: Vil noe som helst i Windows slette noe fra hjemmemappen din?
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke om noen OSer som gjør det, egentlig.
<Mogget> Berge: jeg har opplevd det, men ja det er sjeldent der også.
<Trond-> jeg ser den etterlot seg mange kataloger når jeg henter frem de skjulte mappene
<Berge> Trond-: Kjekt når du reinstallerer programmet og vil ha tilbake de gamle innstillingene.
<Trond-> mhm. drit i hva jeg har sagt tidliger.
<Berge> Ingen fare.
<Trond-> snakker til veggen jeg heller.
<Sakarias> :)
<Berge> Trond-: Vel, er det et problem for deg at det er dotfiler igjen?
<Berge> Tar de mye plass?
<Berge> (Bruker opp inoder?)
<Mogget> haha :P
<mattis> Mogget: sånn det går når dere reklamerer ;)
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> hei mattis :)
<mattis> hola
<Mogget> hei mattis :D
<Mogget> mattis: jeg trodde du var en diehard debian kar
<Mogget> ikke at du er på feil plass da, men..
<mattis> er dette et dårlig tidpunkt for å si at jeg droppet Ubuntu og installerte Debian i går? :p
<Trond-> går greit så lenge de ikke bruker opp plass, men de bør holde seg skjult. hvorfor holdt ikke en mappe og en fil seg skjult?
<Trond-> nå må lage opprette Favoritt mapper bare for det
<Trond-> home plassen min er forsøpla
 * Mogget snuggles mattis
<Mogget> du er velkommen uansett om du bruker "feil" distro :D
<Trond-> finnes det shortcut på tastaturet for å minimize vinduer?
<mattis> Trond-: ALT-F9
<Trond-> hva er forskjellen på Unity og Unity2D ?
<xt> Ein dimensjon
<mattis> dumme spørsmål fortjener dumme svar? :p
<Berge> Hey, jeg vet ikke forskjellen.
<xt> mattis: kva var dumt med mitt svar?
<Trond-> Jeg bruker Unity, men Unity 2D kan installeres i følge Ubuntu programvaresenter.
<Trond-> Står bare noe om bedre for dårlige skjermkort
<mattis> xt: beklager, dårlig spøk fra min side ;)
<Berge> Trond-: Vel, hva lurer du på da?
<Trond-> Ting som bare de som har laga det kan svare på. Info og screenshots mangler jo selvfølgelig igjen.
<Trond-> Ingenting der har mer enn 1 screenshot heller
<Trond-> Elendigt
<Berge> Jah, flate.
<Berge> (Jeg visste ikke engang at det finnes skjermskudd av programmene (-: )
<Trond-> wlan0 er ikke klar så får ikke starta Firestarter
<Trond-> fiksa seg
<Trond-> trenger jeg firewall?
<Berge> Nei.
<Sakarias> xt: får jabber.py (weechat) støtte for MUC ?
<xt> Sakarias, ikkje før nokon skriv den. Og det blir ikkje meg
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> iallfall ikke meg... siden jeg ikke kan gode meg ut av en papirsekk
<xt> er så travel med andre prosjekt for tida, og så lenge eg ikkje har behov sjølv så blir det ikkje. :)
<xt> du får bruke minbif/bitlbee inntil vidare
<Trond-> Hvem er dette? Received: from asav7.lysetele.net (asav7.lysetele.net [192.168.42.21])
<Trond-> 	by maildb2.lyse.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 3EEED662FA
<Berge> Hvem?
<xt> :D
<Berge> Det er ikke meg!
<Trond-> det går ikke ann å spore den
<Kagee> "spore" ?
<Trond-> ip'en
<Trond-> lokalisere
<xt> *IP-en
<jo-erlend>  har du sett på den?
<Trond-> ingen som vet noe mer?
<Kagee> det er en "intern" ip, du vil antagelig se på det neste leddet ?
<Trond-> Ja, hvordan er det mulig?
<Trond-> Det er en mail som ble sendt til meg i dag
<Kagee> hvordan er hva, mulig ?
<Trond-> å ikke spore opp avsenderen
<Trond-> hvorfor må jeg spam kopiere text i ubuntu for at den skal paste?
<Trond-> 125.86.234.42 er det og den kommer fra Kina, men det andre skjønte jeg ikke som er lokalt,
<Trond-> denne fant jeg lenger nede i mailen
<Berge> xt: «IP-adresse.»
<xt> IP-adressa.
<Kagee> IP-adressen.
<xt> Berge: eg godtek kortforma. :)
<Trond-> kverulanter :x
<Berge> xt: Jeg får kjeft på jobb om jeg sier IP og mener IP-adresse (=
<Trond-> hva med adressen til internett protokollen
<Berge> Den har ingen adresse.
<Berge> Ev. må det være IETF.
<Berge> Men 192.168.42.21 er uansett en RFC1918-adresse.
<Berge> De brukes kun på interne nett og rutes ikke på Internett.
<Berge> Altså er det søkk umulig å vite hvor den re.
<Trond-> hva med IPA?
<xt> grei øl det
<Berge> Det er en øl.
<Berge> En øltype, faktisk.
<Berge> Blekt, indisk øl
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-25
<mattis> Kagee: happy towel day ;)
<Trond-> Trykker jeg Filer og mapper > Nylig og så en fil jeg nylig har kikket på så får jeg opp et vindu som sier det er en mappe som ikke kan åpnes
<Trond-> lokasjonen er ikke en mappe
<jo-erlend> er det towel day igjen. :)
<Trond-> hva blir det på engelsk om jeg skal google?
 * Berge har med håndkle.
<Trond-> hva?
<geirha> Trond-: Katalogen fila lå i er sikkert borte.
<jo-erlend> geirha, i så fall skal den ikke dukke opp overhodet.
<Trond-> skjer med alle filene under Nylig jeg prøver å åpne
<Berge> Trond-: Hvor ligger filene, da?
<Berge> På en minnepenn som ikke står i maskinen mer, f.eks+
<Trond-> /home/brukernavn/Dokumenter/fil.txt
<Berge> Finnes den?
<jo-erlend> utilgjengelige filer vises ikke.
<Trond-> Ja
<Trond-> alle filene under Nylig finnes
<Trond-> Jeg åpner dem fra Hjemmemappa
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du får altså åpnet dem fra filutforskeren, men ikke fra dash?
<Trond-> Hvis Hjemmemappe er filutforsker så ja. Dash vet jeg ikke hva er.
<Trond-> Hjemmemappe = Nautilus
<jo-erlend> Trond-, mhm. Derfra får du åpnet filene, men hvis du klikker på super så du får opp dash og velger Finn filer og klikker på en nylig fil der, så får du den feilmeldingen du nevnte?
<Trond-> ja
<Trond-> det er samme sted som Filer og mapper i Unity-launcher
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<jo-erlend> er det et helt nytt problem?
<Trond-> Nei, tviler. Jeg har ikke pleiet å bruke den heller, men synes å huske det skjedde i begynnelsen når jeg klikket der.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke bra. Jeg har ikke hørt om noe sånt problem før.
<jo-erlend> har du fortsatt det problemet hvis du logger ut og inn igjen?
<Trond-> jeg laget en txt fil i /home/brukernavn/test.txt og får opp samme feilmelding
<Trond-> kan jo prøve
<Trond-> test
<Trond-> relogget jeg??
<Trond-> jeg er jo fremdeles her
<jo-erlend> det ser ikke ut til at du har logget ut, nei.
<Trond-> jeg trykket på Bytt fra..
<Trond-> men skal vel ta Logg avv..
<jo-erlend> det er ikke det samme.
<jo-erlend> ja
<Trond-> samme som før
<Trond-> gidder en op å sette topic eller? liker ikke å se navnet mitt der. jeg gjorde det ved en feiltakelse.
<jo-erlend> navnet ditt er ikke i topic.
<Trond-> nei, men jeg får opp at topic er set by ...
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Natty sluppet
<Trond-> ah ;)
<kjes> Er vel et fett om navnet ditt står der?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den fjerneste idé om hvor man skal begynne for å feilsøke problemet ditt.
<Trond-> ikke jeg heller siden det er på norsk
<Trond-> hadde det vært på engelsk så har man en begynnelse
<jo-erlend> du kan velge språk når du logger inn.
<jo-erlend> velg brukernavnet ditt og se nederst på skjermen før du logger inn.
<Trond-> ikke hos meg
<Trond-> ok vent kitt
<Trond-> litt
<Trond-> har ikke noe sånt jeg ved innlogging
<jo-erlend> jo, det har du. Velg brukernavnet ditt og se nederst på skjermen. Der kan du velge sesjon og språk.
<jo-erlend> dvs, klikk på brukernavnet ditt, men ikke skriv inn passord.
<Trond-> kan ikke velge brukernavn jeg må skrive det selv
<jo-erlend> jaha? Det er ikke standard oppsett i Ubuntu.
<Trond-> jeg kjører det slik jeg installerte det såvidt jeg vet
<jo-erlend> nei, det vanlige er at du får opp en liste over brukere og at du kan klikke for å velge hvilken du vil logge inn som.
<jo-erlend> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.druid.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/11_Ubuntu_gdm_login_screen.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.druid.ro/2010/05/08/ubuntu-10-04-review/&usg=__DZIcpVZpo1tmVkemaqlaOLWvkhU=&h=610&w=817&sz=29&hl=no&start=0&sig2=ZS0uUji0YECrzVpjIHJf7A&zoom=1&tbnid=I_3-6iRW--QDpM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=173&ei=F7ncTcHCLMmdOujWpIcP&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bgdm%26hl%3Dno%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D712%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&i
<jo-erlend> tbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=125&vpy=427&dur=56&hovh=194&hovw=260&tx=130&ty=191&sqi=2&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:0
<jo-erlend> huffda.
<jo-erlend> her: http://www.druid.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/11_Ubuntu_gdm_login_screen.jpeg
<jo-erlend> sånn skal det se ut.
<Trond-> voldsom loade tid da
<Trond-> Kobler til...
<Trond-> haha jeg refresher men det kommer jo ingenting
<Trond-> romania sucks
<jo-erlend> ja, det fungerer fint her.
<jo-erlend> kanskje det er ISPen din som .. sucks?
<xt> jo-erlend: usaklig!
<jo-erlend> ja, en liten smule.
<Trond-> det funka å google sida og så klikke bildet ^
<Trond-> men det er classic?
<jo-erlend> classic? Det er innloggingsskjermen som følger med som standard.
<Trond-> ok, men jeg har ikke sånt.
<jo-erlend> det er helt umulig for meg å vite hva du har gjort. Hvis du har byttet til en annen DM eller et annet tema, så må du nesten si hva du har byttet til hvis noen overhodet skal ha et håp om å kunne hjelpe deg.
<Trond-> jeg har login (default) derfor..
<Trond-> fant det ut nå
<Trond-> nei, fikk ikke velge språk der heller.
<Trond-> trykka navnet og logga rett inn
<jo-erlend> åja, du har valgt å ikke bruke passord?
<Trond-> passordet dukker opp etterpå
<jo-erlend> mhm, jeg forstår.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at jeg noen gang har byttet språk mens jeg har vært logget inn, faktisk. Jeg vet ikke hvordan man gjør det.
<Trond-> jeg vet hvor jeg kan velge språk, men jeg gidder ikke mer akkurat nå. den shortcut for filer er ikke viktig for meg.
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker den greia hele tiden, for min del. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg klarer ikke å finne noen referanse til et liknende problem.
<jo-erlend> er det det eneste problemet du har?
<Trond-> når det gjelder å åpne filer? ja, har ikke støtt på det igjennom andre måter.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener heller andre problemer i unity.
<Trond-> Jo, to ikoner der er fargeløse, slik som kalkulatoren og gedit.
<Trond-> de 4 andre som ikke kan fjernes ved høyreklikking skal vel være fargeløs
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om de fargene betyr noe. Det er riktig at de fire nederste ikke kan fjernes... Ikke på den måten i hvertfall.
<jo-erlend> totem, gcalctool og gedit er grå her også.
<Trond-> de har hatt farger en gang før
<Trond-> alle andre ganger er de fargeløs
<Trond-> de to ikonene
<jo-erlend> de har i hvertfall vært grå her siden lanseringen.
<Kagee> System->Administrasjon->Språkstøtte->Språk for menyer og vinduer
<jo-erlend> gjør man det der ja? Jeg trodde det bare var for å installere eller fjerne tilgjengelige språk.
<Trond-> gråfarge bug siden de har vist farger en gang før
<Trond-> farger != tilfeldig
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg vet ikke hvorfor ayatana har valgt å gjøre det på den måten. Du kan jo ikke bare si at det er en bug?
<Trond-> i just did
<jo-erlend> javel, men du regner ikke med at noen skal ta det du sier på alvor hvis du bare slenger ut sånt uten begrunnelse?
<Trond-> blir borte en stund nå.bbl.
<Trond-> jo
<Trond-> ubuntu legger ikke farger på tilfeldig ved en innlogging
<jo-erlend> det er ikke heller det du har sagt. Du har sagt at du én gang så at de hadde farger. Jeg kan bekrefte det, men det var før lansering. De har aldri hatt farger på seg her etter det.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det kalles backlight og kan skrus av med compizconfig-settings-manager under Ubuntu Unity Plugin > Experimental.
<jo-erlend> innstillingen "Backlight toggles" kan forresten anbefales. Jeg synes det blir mye lettere å se hvilke programmer som kjører og ikke.
<jo-erlend> det later til at fargen på bakgrunnsfargen ikke betyr noe som helst, men at den velges på bakgrunn av ikonet som programmet bruker. Nautilus, Firefox og Xchat har alle sammen mye orange i logoene sine, derfor får de orange bakgrunnsfarge. Gcalctool, gedit og totem har mye grått i logoene sine, så de får grå bakgrunnsfarge.
<jo-erlend> ikke særlig didaktisk, synes jeg.
<Trond-> Jeg får piler på de som kjører
<Trond-> jeg lasta ned en pdf fil i firefox, så skulle jeg dobbelklikke på den i downloadbaren til firefox (addon sikkert) så får jeg samme problemet der også at fila ikke kan åpnes. så jeg må åpne den slik jeg pleier å gjøre i nautilus.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du får piler på de som kjører ja. Hvorfor forteller du det?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, downloadbar?
<jo-erlend> hva hvis du prøver å åpne den i nedlastinger-vinduet?
<Trond-> gikk ikke
<Trond-> men høyreklikker jeg og velger mappen med fila i så virka det
<Trond-> åpne mappen med fila i
<jo-erlend> gjelder det alle typer filer?
<Trond-> ja
<Trond-> samme feilmelding
<Trond-> "lokasjonen er ikke en mappe"
<Trond-> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21893
<jo-erlend> det der er jo noe helt annet.
<Trond-> hva betyr det når det er en bitteliten trekant oppe til venstre? en bug?
<jo-erlend> det betyr at et vindu trenger/ønsker din oppmerksomhet. Hvis du ser i launcheren, vil du se at den pila som viser at vinduet er åpent, har en litt annerledes farge.
<jo-erlend> det kan for eksempel skje hvis noen sier nicket ditt mens du ikke har xchat åpen. Hvis du da fokuserer xchat, så blir den blå varslingen på Ubuntu-knappen borte.
<Trond-> det var blå pil på firefox
<Trond-> nå er alle hvite igjen
<Trond-> kul greie det
<jo-erlend> Ja. Det kan være at du har lastet ned en fil og at filen er ferdig nedlastet, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> det er en fin funksjon, bortsett fra at det er altfor vanskelig å se hvilket vindu som ønsker oppmerksomhet.
<xt> haha.."en bug?"
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke at akkurat det var så veldig latterlig. Det er ikke didaktisk i det hele tatt. Hvis det kommer fargeklatter rundt på skjermen, som tilsynelatende ikke har noen effekt eller betydning, så er det ikke helt urimelig å lure på om det er en bug.
<si-m1> får starte recordmydesktop eller noe slikt
<jo-erlend> ja, for recordmydesktop fungerer jo aldeles glimrende for tiden.
<jo-erlend> det lar meg skape et kaleidoskopisk bilde av desktopen min, men det er vel ikke helt det som er tanken.
<si-m1> var derfor jeg skrev "eller noe slikt"
<xt> si-m1: tipper du angra på at du åpna kjeften nå
<si-m1> indeed
<xt> hihi
<Trond-> hasjisspisere
<jo-erlend> jeg har faktisk ikke funnet ett eneste verktøy som gjør den jobben skikkelig. Skjønt, jeg har ikke prøvd vlc enda. Det skal jeg gjøre med en gang.
<si-m1> Trond-: haters gonna hate
<Trond-> jo-erlend, har du funnet vlc løsningen på choppiness?
<Trond-> noen xvid hadde sykt med sånt
<Trond-> noen ganger er det mer avslappet
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg har ikke den kløen. Men jeg antar at det kan ha noe med skjermkort-drivere å gjøre.
<si-m1> var vel xvidcap jeg brukte sist
<si-m1> så prøv den
<si-m1> så kan du peke på ikonene dine
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver med vlc først.
<si-m1> testa akkurat xvidcap, den fungerte i alle fall fint
<jo-erlend> da prøver jeg den også. takk for tipset. :)
<si-m1> kan også velge ut deler av skjermen som du ønsker å lagre
<jo-erlend> standard er hele skjermen, eller?
<xt> Trond-: ingen ukvemsord her inne, takk
<jo-erlend> si-m1, xvidcap fungerte betydelig bedre enn recordmydesktop, men ikke godt. Nå brukte jeg bare standard innstillinger, så kanskje det kan fikles til.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: sikkert godt nok til å vise noen piler på et par ikoner
<jo-erlend> si-m1, åh, sånn. Jeg skjønte hva han mente, så det var ikke noe behov for noen illustrasjoner.
<si-m1> aha
<Trond-> går det ann å gjøre slik at ikke screensaver kicker inn når jeg kikker på flash videoer i fullscreen?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du kikker på dem i totem, så startes ikke skjermspareren. Om og hvordan Firefox forholder seg til flashvideo, aner jeg ikke.
<Trond-> det er i firefox
<Trond-> youtube akkurat nå
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg antok det. For Youtube, så kan du jo bruke totem.
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror ikke at Firefox deaktiverer skjermspareren når du ser på video, enten det er i fullskjerm eller ikke.
<Kagee> skru opp tida på skjermspareren? youtubefilmer er ikke sååå lange, er de ?
<jo-erlend> det finnes lange videoer på youtube.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes det å spille film fra youtube i totem er en fin løsning. Det bruker også endel mindre ressurser.
<Trond-> har vlc som mediaspiller
<Trond-> pga shortcuts til å skippe tid
<Trond-> 3sec, 10sec, 60sec
<Kagee> det går ann å skippe tid i totem også
<Trond-> i configure hotkeys står alt på unset
<jo-erlend> han vil ha like stor skip frem og tilbake.
<Trond-> Kagee, den skipper ikke nøyaktig
<jo-erlend> jo, den skipper nøyaktig.
<Trond-> hva har Totem av skipping ?
<jo-erlend> men den skipper raskere forover enn bakover sånn at det skal være lett å finne frem til et presist sted i en video.
<jo-erlend> hvis du skipper et hakk forover, så må du skippe tre hakk bakover for å komme tilbake dit du var.
<jo-erlend> eller kanskje det er fire. Men det er nøyaktig.
<Trond-> men har du choppiness med totem ?
<Trond-> jeg prøver
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke nøyaktig hva du mener med "choppiness". Men på en av maskinene, så har jeg tearing med Totem. Jeg tror ikke jeg har det på noen av de andre. Det er på den maskinen hvor jeg hat ATI skjermkort at jeg har hatt problemer med tearing.
<Trond-> de lengste videoen på youtube er på mange timer
<Trond-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7aF_FhALzs
<Trond-> nesten 3 uker
<Trond-> nonstop
<Trond-> http://4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/gallery/vlc-ipad/vlc-mkv-choppy.jpg
<Trond-> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad288/jintoxic/choppy.jpg
<Trond-> slik som det
<Trond-> tear http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg har ikke jeg
<Kagee> det ser ut som når jeg ser HD-episoder i VLC over 100mbit (i motsetning til 1000mbit)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det der har jeg bare sett i forbindelse med ødelagte videofiler.
<Trond-> jeg ble ikke bedt om å repaire
<Trond-> funker fint de
<jo-erlend> er det sånn at du har det problemet i vlc, men ikke i totem?
<Trond-> det er sånn som jeg får testet over tid. akkurat nå  har jeg ikke noen videoer jeg skal se.
<Sakarias> typisk dårlig kodete videosnutter
<Trond-> men hvis jeg spiller om igjen de dårlige bitene så er det borte
<Sakarias> helt vanlig
<Trond-> hvorfor skal videoene plutselig først nå bli dårlig kodet?
<Trond-> brb
<krosenvold> Noen som har noen forslag til hva jeg burde gjøre hvis jeg synes *alt* er blitt dårligere i den nye desktoppen på 1104 ?
<EspenBe> installere den desktoppen du trives best med?
<krosenvold> Ja helt sikkert ;) Vil det si sudo apt-get install gnome2-desktop for å få tilbake slik det var før ?
<krosenvold> Eller er det sjanse for at jeg synes gnome3 også er grei, mon tro ;)
<krosenvold> me synger "alt var mye bedre under krigen"
<krosenvold> elns
<EspenBe> den gang hadde vi kultur...
<EspenBe> jeg har ikke fått somla meg til å oppgradere til 11.04 enda så jeg har ikke peiling på hva pakkene måtte finne på å hete
<krosenvold> Jeg synes det er noe så ekstremt uber-omstendlig å skulle finne frem til programmer som ikke ligger på den høyrebaren
<krosenvold> s/høyre/venstre
<krosenvold> Som regel ender jeg opp med å starte et alminnelig shell vindu og starte det derfra
<krosenvold> Tror ikke det er meningen
<Kagee> krosenvold: log ut, velg UBuntu Classic når du logger inn
<jo-erlend> N900-en min har daua. USB-pluggen har gått. Sånt må gå på garanti?
<Kagee> nei, ikke afaik
<Kagee> De er vist fælt fæle på usb-plugg-problemer på n900
<jo-erlend> ja ruben har også det prb tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg kan ikke sitte og holde på den pluggen til den er ferdig ladet heller. :)
<Kagee> prb?
<jo-erlend> trøbbel
<jo-erlend> det er jo helt sprøtt at de ikke selger eksterne ladere?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg satt og holdt på pluggen for å se om jeg kunne få ladet den nok til å boote den, så det var litt vanskelig å skrive. :)
<jo-erlend> jaja. Jeg får stikke innom Nokia med den og høre hva de sier. Det kan vel uansett ikke være så altfor kostbart å få fikset den pluggen?
<Kagee> kosta meg ... 1000 å skifte skjerm. pluss 600 i post
<Mogget> Prisen du fikk på skjerm er faktisk en ok pris. skjermene på telefoner har altid vært dyre.
<Mogget> med tanke på at jeg ville ikke tenkt meg om hvis jeg fikk beskjed om samme pris for en skjerm for de mindre gammeldagse skjermene med farger...
<Mogget> og var det ikke prat om at nokia aksepterte dårlig loddinger på n900 usb'en slik at de godkjente waranty på den innenfor første året.
<Sakarias> Kagee: neste gang, så kan du heller kjøpe n900'n min :P
<Mogget> Sakarias: uten binding og har den angrybirds? :P
<Sakarias> Mogget: yes
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen gang aktivitet her?=
<silverarrow> hei jo-erlend
<Mogget> silverarrow: Det er mye aktivitet her, men den er litt uregelmessig
<silverarrow> godt å høre
<jo-erlend> heisann silverarrow.
<silverarrow> litt stille over alt nå nesten
<jo-erlend> kjenner vi hverandre fra før, eller var det bare en generell velkomsthilsen? :)
<silverarrow> ubuntu kanalen er alltid i gang
<Mogget> Ja, eksamenstider og varmen har kommet i lyuften så folk vil ut
<silverarrow> jo-erlend, du var første som kom inn :- )
<silverarrow> her er det kaldt
<silverarrow> 13 grader, men det har sluttet å regne
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg vet ikke om det er kaldt eller varmt, for de har fjernet temperaturoversikten fra klokka. :)
<silverarrow> jeg valgte lubuntu, men det er vel mye det samme som ubuntu
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, _vesentlig_ forskjellig, men all programvaren er tilgjengelig.
<jo-erlend> men Lubuntu er fine greier.
<silverarrow> ja, jeg så Totem var byttet ut med noe annet
<silverarrow> Totem er den eneste jeg har fått til å funke over alt
<Mogget> Hvilken window manager bruker de?
<jo-erlend> de har effektivitet som et hovedmål og da må noen ting fjernes.
<silverarrow> men fy søren så den trenger ram og cpu
<jo-erlend> Mogget, openbox.
<Mogget> ah, jeg elsker openbox. Nice, enkelt og oversiktlig pluss veldig hackable
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> openbox med lxpanel er en fin kombinasjon.
<silverarrow> jeg har lubuntu på begge maskinene mine
<silverarrow> men på den nye laptopen tror jeg det blir ubuntu
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig glad i både lxde og xfce. Det er bare det at begge mangler noen bagateller.
<silverarrow> jeg har en gammel laptop, antikk, som har reddet meg så mange ganger jeg ikke har orket å kvitte meg med en
<silverarrow> den
<silverarrow> jeg ble anbefalt å prøve arch og slackware
<silverarrow> bare for å bli litt mer linux orientert
<Mogget> silverarrow: Dersom du ikke har mye erfaring med manuelt arbeid på en maskin så ville jeg holdt meg vekk fra slackware.
<Mogget> bra distro, men krever litt mer innsikt enn andre distroer generelt
<silverarrow> jeg er ganske amatør
<silverarrow> første jeg prøvde var ubuntu, funket et par utgaver, men så gikk noe galt
<Mogget> ok :D
<silverarrow> puppy linux funket men kanskje ikkehelt idell
<Mogget> Du får sikkert til Slackware også, men distroen er generelt bygget for at man gjør mye selv.
<silverarrow> det tok litt tid før jeg skjønte at det var driver problem med ati video kort
<Mogget> ok
<silverarrow> så jeg har i grunnen gitt opp linux på den maskinen,
<silverarrow> det har vært problemet, man blir fortalt at hardware enten er for ny, det er ikke driver til den enda, eller for gammel, ikke i produksjon lenger så ingen bryr seg om å lage bedre drivere
<Mogget> du har jo muligheten til å bruke amd sine egne drivere da. De er jo relativt oppdaterte
<silverarrow> kan jeg det?
<silverarrow> jeg booter nemlig opp til en hvit skjerm pga videokortet
<silverarrow> jeg kommer så lang som til installasjonsmenyen, og etter det en hvit skjerm.
<silverarrow> jeg har ATI Radeon xpress 200M, og den var bare trøbbel,
<Mogget> ok, da må du mest sannsynlig gi noen parametere ved oppstart av installasjons prosedyren. Har aldri hatt behov for dette selv så vet ikke hva det skulle være dog.
<silverarrow> men den funket bra når Ubuntu var 7 og 8 versjoner
<silverarrow> sært problem sikkert,
<Mogget> Det er sannsynligvis bagateller som skal til for at du skal få installert med det kortet
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg kan gjøre et forsøk om jeg finner en guide et sted
<Mogget> mhm, kanskje det.
<silverarrow> det rare er at ingen av distroene jeg har prøvd funker lenger, kun puppy linux
<Mogget> merkelig.
<silverarrow> ja jeg har ikke helt funnet en forklaring på det
<silverarrow> muligens at alle bruker samme driverpakke for litt eldre radeon xpress driver
<silverarrow> Ubuntu er blitt veldig inflytelsesrik, så mye adopteres derfra
<Mogget> Ja, men installering er fortsatt ganske banalt. JEg ser for meg at det er heller er kernel problemer og at puppy linux kjører en gammel kernel eller lignende.
<silverarrow> ja funker som en forklaring
<silverarrow> puppy er i hvert fall overraskende kjapp
<silverarrow> så mange bruker linux in norge?
<silverarrow> jeg synes det er så få
<silverarrow> mest windows og mac
<silverarrow> det er mac rush for tiden
<silverarrow> hei Trond
<Trond-> hei hvem er du?
<silverarrow> jeg er fra månen, og omgir meg med et lilla lys
<silverarrow> Jeg heter Arild, bor i Bergen
<silverarrow> og jeg prøver å bli bedre til å bruke terminal-vinduet
<Trond-> kjekk liten ting det der
<Trond-> http://www.secretmaryo.org/index.php?page=media&sid=?sid= firefox klikker når jeg trykker på screenshots -(
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er svært vanskelig å vite hvor mange som bruker Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det er enda vanskeligere å vite hvor mange som bruker Linux.
<silverarrow> du har rett
<silverarrow> jeg tenkte mer på min omgangskrets
<jo-erlend> Berge har muligheten til å vise oss ca-tall, men han gidder ikke. :)
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> det er uansett ikke noen veldig gode tall. Dessuten er det ikke så fryktelig interessant hvor mange som bruker det, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> hehe, det viktigste er at veldig mange tror at veldig mange bruker det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: har jeg?
<Kagee> vet ikke du _alt_ ?
<Berge> Jajo, men sånn bortsett fra det.
<Berge> Jeg har tall på antall unike IP-adresser som kontakter no.archive.ubuntu.com, som ikke betyr mer enn akkurat det.
<jo-erlend> gjennomsnittlig antall unike IP-adresser sier nokså mye om trender.
<Berge> Har vært stabilt i flere år.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke tall liggende dog, det er en stund siden jeg automatiserte det.
<jo-erlend> det er juks.
<Berge> hva er juks?
<jo-erlend> at antallet unike ip-adresser har holdt seg stabilt over flere år.
<Berge> Hvordan er det juks?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hmm, bilder!
<jo-erlend> det må være juks, fordi antallet brukere har eksplodert! Det er jo noe alle vet.
<Berge> d-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<silverarrow> hvor kraftige maskiner har dere Ubuntu på?
<silverarrow> jeg har en følese windows 7 er letter i noen tilfeller enn ubuntu
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du skal ikke se helt bort fra det.
<jo-erlend> nyere Linux-kjerner har hatt en betydelig reduksjon i ytelse og økning i strømforbruk.
<silverarrow> den gikk så tregt på min gamle laptop, jeg gav opp
<silverarrow> totem funket, men 1GB ram var for lite
<silverarrow> eller i hvert fall i grenseland
<jo-erlend> åh. Det høres rart ut.
<silverarrow> nå har jo alle nye 4GB ram
<jo-erlend> hvilken versjon av Ubuntu snakker du om da?
<silverarrow> forrige
<jo-erlend> du kan jo prøve med 10.04. Jeg vil anta at den er endel raskere.
<comradekingu1> silverarrow: kan jo alltids prøve en annen distro. 1GB ram er anseelig i de fleste
<comradekingu1> Ikke bruker du så mye til enhver tid heller
<silverarrow> karmic og lucid var de siste jeg brukte
<jo-erlend> jeg sliter veldig med å utnytte 1GB RAM fullstendig.
<comradekingu1> silverarrow: Jeg tenker mer debian, eller tinycore
<jo-erlend> karmic er ikke lenger å anbefale, for den dør snart, men lucid er jo gyldig en god tid fremdeles.
<Kagee> jeg bruker 1.5, da kjøer jeg vlc i fullskjerm, bitcoin og gnome-terminal
<silverarrow> jeg fant lubuntu, og har alltid en puppy linux klar
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke full oversikt over hva som fins av distroer
<Berge> jo-erlend: Har nye Linuxkjerner hatt reduksjon i ytelse?
<jo-erlend> lubuntu er fin. Xubuntu er også fin, selvom den ikke er i nærheten av like ressursgjerrig som alle skal ha det til.
<jo-erlend> Berge, de sier så. Jeg har ikke målt selv.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvem er de? (-:
<Kagee> jo-erlend: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anderseinar/5759384471/in/photostream/
<jo-erlend> de som skriver på webben vel!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vi leser nok forskjellige deler av den.
<silverarrow> jeg hadde totemplayer og så nrk online, og cpu var mange og 90%
<jo-erlend> Kagee?
<silverarrow> Ram også
<Berge> silverarrow: NRK med Flash?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du skulle ha bilder (på lørdag)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, skulle jeg? Bilder av hva da? jeg er egentlig redd for å spørre :)
<silverarrow> husker ikke hva jeg gjorde, men nrk gikk fint i totem
<jo-erlend> åh. Stativ ja.
<Kagee> stativ ja.
<jo-erlend> men jeg ser ikke noe bilde der. MÃ¥ jeg lage konto?
<Kagee> hmm ,nei ?
<Kagee> nope, my bad
<silverarrow> Berge, det er bare toten jeg har fått til å vise online tv
<Kagee> jo-erlend: try again - http://www.flickr.com/photos/anderseinar/5759387631/in/photostream/
<silverarrow> ingen av de andre, vlc, moonlight eller noe slikt
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu One er fin der. Ubuntu One er i det hele tatt kjempefint, bortsett fra at det er så sjelden at det fungerer som det skal :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det der så bra ut. Da kan du altså trekke skjermen til deg og vippe den tilbake i bredformat?
<Kagee> " ?vippe den tilbake"
<jo-erlend> moonlight funker ikke i Firefox 4 foreløpig, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, den står på høykant i det bildet der?
<Kagee> vel, du burde se alle leddene. 3+ stolpen. alle leddene går "fult ut"
<Kagee> jo-erlend: det er 4 bilder
<jo-erlend> åh. :)
<jo-erlend> jepp, det ser fint ut. Hvor har du kjøpt det?
<Kagee> clas olson, som jeg har sagt i noen måneder :)
<Kagee> *finne pakka*
<jo-erlend> haha, er det sant? Da lurte selgeren meg til å _ikke_ kjøpe produktet sitt.
<Kagee> ja, hvis det var den der du så på ?
<silverarrow> har dere oppdaget hvor stor forskjell en treg og en rask hard disk kan ha?
<Kagee> jeg har hørt "wow" historier om ssd-disker i det siste, ja
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke så avansert en gang
<silverarrow> jeg gikk fra en treg gammel greie, til standard 7200 rmp sata, og alt gikk plutselig som smurt
<silverarrow> det hadde vært kult å få tak i en av litt eldre ibook å prøve ut Ubuntu
<silverarrow> tror de hadde 1GB ram?
<silverarrow> i hvert fall de svart
<silverarrow> hva er den store forskjellen med 64bit?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det kan ha temmelig mye å si.
<jo-erlend> mht disker altså.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, 64bit er litt raskere på noen operasjoner, men hovedforskjellen er at det støtter mer enn 3.xGB RAM.
<jo-erlend> det kan du forsåvidt oppnå med en 32bit PAE-kjerne også, men det kan redusere ytelsen litt.
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på om alle eldre pc blir helt uburukelig når 64 bit blir standard, og det er jo det allerede
<jo-erlend> jeg tviler på at 32bit Linux blir borte med det første.
<silverarrow> håper ikke det
<silverarrow> jeg har en mini lett sak som jeg har med meg over alt
<silverarrow> den takler bare puppy eller lubuntu, eller tilsvarende
<jo-erlend> programvare blir jo uansett ikke borte av seg selv, så i verste fall må du kompilere, men jeg tror det er trygt å anta at noen kommer til å gjøre det.
<silverarrow> det er nok med å måtte kjøpe en ny computer
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er ekkelt å tenke på å kjøpe ny pc uten at du trenger mer ytelse fra maskinen din.
<silverarrow> rart med de gamle second hand pc-ene som aldri går i stykker, mens nye blir ubrukelig etter tre år
<silverarrow> ja sant
<silverarrow> og spesielt når man egentlig er helt førnøyd med den
<jo-erlend> pcene mine pleier ikke å bli ubrukelige.
<silverarrow> jeg har en fujitsu jeg er litt sur på
<jo-erlend> ikke rart at den blir treig da? :)
<silverarrow> første pc jeg kjøpte ny, og jeg i etter tid ser jeg den var overpriset og nærmest utdatert da den var ny
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> nå er jeg på en urgammel laptop, fra 2000 ca, rart den går så bra som den gjør
<silverarrow> den har ny hard drive, men 700MHz CPU, og 1GB ram,
<silverarrow> går helt greit med xp og lette linux distroer
<jo-erlend> jeg leste for en tid tilbake at på cuba så har det vært forbud mot å kjøpe biler produsert senere enn 1956 eller noe. Men folk kjører jo bil :)
<silverarrow> ikke at den cpu-en er til å anbefale
<silverarrow> er det sant?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<silverarrow> jeg har nå sett biler nyere enn 1956, men mye gamle biler der ja
<jo-erlend> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/verden/1.7605406 <-- 1959 var det.
<silverarrow> interessant
<jo-erlend> poenget var at dersom det finnes vilje til å la ting vare lenge, så holder ting lenge.
<silverarrow> kult med de gamle bilene
<silverarrow> sant
<jo-erlend> det er visst bare de som jobber i staten som har lov til å kjøre nyere biler og bare i offentlig ærend.
<silverarrow> vi er ledet av handelstanden
<silverarrow> og reklameindustrien
<silverarrow> jeg har aldri klart å opprettholde entusiasme for online spille, så jeg klarer meg ganske bra med små maskiner
<silverarrow> jeg har en maskin som duger til det meste, billedredigering og slik, men den er ikke akkurat bærbar i prakis, tung å dra på
<jo-erlend> jeg skal kjøpe meg en omap4 snart. jeg har veldig sansen for de maskinene.
<silverarrow> må google den
<jo-erlend> omap3 var akkurat litt for treg til at jeg kunne bytte ut laptopen med den og den støttet ikke full hd. Omap4 støtter full hd og to skjermer og er mer enn dobbelt så rask, så det satser jeg på.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, pandaboard.org, for eksempel.
<silverarrow> da de super smale macene kom var jeg ganske imponert og hold på å kjøpe en
<jo-erlend> pandaboard er 11.5x10.2CM. :)
<silverarrow> men så var det en på jobben som klaget så fælt over processoren, som gikk varm og slikt
<silverarrow> og her i bergen er det bare en apple leverandør, og de er noen sniker
<silverarrow> selger maskiner som er returnert pga feil og slikt som nye, og feilen er ikke forsøkt reparet en gang
<jo-erlend> jeg orker ikke tanken på å handle av Apple.
<silverarrow> så ille?
<silverarrow> jeg trodde det egentlig var det lokale agenturet her?
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg forakter måten de driver forretninger på. Det spiller ingen rolle hvor god maskinvaren og programvaren måtte være.
<silverarrow> min far kjøpte en ny mac forrie uke,  ny modell som de venter inn en av dagene nå
<jo-erlend> det eneste jeg savner i Ubuntu, er egentlig støtte for DRM i Moonlight.
<silverarrow> kanskje det kommer?
<jo-erlend> det kommer omtrent umiddelbart idet Microsoft gir sin tillatelse.
<silverarrow> ja vi er til dels holdt i kne av microsoft, rart det der
<silverarrow> så avhenig det er litt mystisk
<jo-erlend> men jeg leste en passant at Netflix kommer med støtte til Linux utenom Microsofts DRM. Hvis de norske leverandørene følger etter, så holder det for meg.
<silverarrow> studenter som bruker annet en Word, har problemer med enkelte tegn, referanse reglene er satt så strengt med bruk av "" og slikt
 * silverarrow googler Netflix
<silverarrow> tv leverandør
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men de leverer bare i USA, tror jeg. Men hvis de kan, så kan det jo hende at TV2 og Viasat, etc også kan.
<jo-erlend> jeg nekter å ha TV og jeg nekter å installere Windows bare for å se TV2 Sumo. Men jeg skulle gjerne hatt det om sommeren.
<silverarrow> går det ikke med linux i det hele tatt?
<silverarrow> jeg så bare nrk online
<silverarrow> og tv 4
<jo-erlend> jo, det som er uten DRM funker fint (bortsett fra at det ikke funker overhodet akkurat nå for tiden).
<silverarrow> svensk tv 4
<silverarrow> jeg skjønner, den maskinen er nede for tiden
<silverarrow> tror jeg  må ha nytt videokort eller noe slikt
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at det kommer en oppdatering til Moonlight om ikke lenge. Det har fungert veldig fint, men det fungerer ikke med nyeste Firefox 4 som brukes i 11.04.
<silverarrow> hva er vanlig problem når man booter opp til en svart skjerm? tilsynelatende funger alt som normalt, ut fra lyder og slikt, men ikke en gang bios eller boot options
<jo-erlend> har du integrert skjermkort og et skjermkort installert?
<jo-erlend> på hovedkortet mitt, er det sånn at IGPen blir deaktivert av utvidelseskortet, så hvis jeg kobler inn i feil port, så får jeg svart bilde.
<silverarrow> godt spørsmål, men det er noe som har skjedd i det siste
<silverarrow> det er en separat firkatet liten plate jeg lett kan ta ut, og bytte
<silverarrow> laptop
<jo-erlend> åh. Kanskje det er det jeg også har? :) Jeg trodde det var wlan-kortet.
<silverarrow> ja wlan kortet er jo ganske likt
<silverarrow> men det er jo videokortet
<silverarrow> det koster 200 kr for nytt grafikkort, muligens verd å prøve,
<silverarrow> men det er sent
<silverarrow> jeg må i seng, god natt erlend
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-26
<jo-erlend_> jeg prøver ut Thunderbird. Virker som en flott epostklient, men som RSS-leser virker den håpløs. Men så sitter jeg og leser mailarkiv og vil svare på en melding: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05941.html
<jo-erlend_> hvordan svarer jeg på den sånn at den blir en del av tråden istedenfor at det blir en ny tråd?
<si-m1> kan man lese rss i thunderbird?
<si-m1> sannelig
<si-m1> jo-erlend_: du kan jo svare på tråden via epost
<si-m1> da blir den en del av tråden
<jo-erlend_> si-m1, bare ved å inkludere Re:? Trodde det var en egen header som ble brukt til det der?
<si-m1> er en egen header ja
<si-m1> men hvis du svarer på en melding så blir den med
<si-m1> får en In-Reply-To: i header
<si-m1> med rett id
<si-m1> du ser forøvrig at de har addet dem i toppen av htmlkoden i websiderendringa også
<si-m1> blir vel In-Reply-To: BANLkTi=HVXk=MmpnadL0p+fztG1CmpbydA@mail.gmail.com elns
<si-m1> hvis du skal legge den til manuelt
<jo-erlend_> hvordan får jeg lagt inn det i tbird?
<si-m1> aner ikke.. det vanlige er å trykke reply i thunderbird så legger den det inn selv
<jo-erlend_> reply fra Firefox?
<si-m1> har du ikke eposten i thunderbird?
<si-m1> den du skal svare på
<jo-erlend_> nei, det er derfor jeg leser arkivene på web.
<si-m1> ah..
<jo-erlend_> det er ingen katastrofe, altså. Ville bare prøve å gjøre en god entré :)
<si-m1> hmm
<si-m1> hvis du trykker på To-feltet
<si-m1> så tipper jeg du kan sette Followup-To: BANLkTi=HVXk=MmpnadL0p+fztG1CmpbydA@mail.gmail.com
<si-m1> eller hmm
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg legger til en ny?
<si-m1> jau
<si-m1> men litt usikker på det blir rett eller om det er followups til din post som går dit
<si-m1> tror det er sistnevnte egentlig
<jo-erlend_> åh.
<si-m1> står sikkert et sted hva den betyr
<si-m1> prøv å google
<si-m1> aldri prøv slik custom headers i annet enn mutt og der er det bare å sette dem selv
<si-m1> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Help_Documentation:Mail-Followup-To_and_Mail-Reply-To
<si-m1> så ikke ut som du kan sette custom headers i thunderbird i alle fall
<si-m1> men hadde vært intressant om du testa Followup-To
<jo-erlend_> jeg gidder ikke å pese mer med det. :)
<si-m1> hehe
<Trond-> Er det galt av meg å si internett er min andre verden?
<kjes> ja
<jo-erlend_> internet er en del av virkeligheten, tross alt. Det er en av grunnene til at det er så viktig at alle har fri tilgang til å sette seg inn i infrastruktur og programvare. Hvis naturen var proprietær, så hadde du aldri hørt om Albert Einstein.
<geirha> Nature (c) copyright God, all rights reserved.
<jo-erlend_> mhm, så har du Jesus og Mohammed og noen få andre som har fått innsikt i koden, men de har tydeligvis undertegnet en NDA :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg mener... Det å gjøre vann til vin, for eksempel, må jo være tidenes kuleste hack.
<mattis> sudo ./miracle -p split-ocean
<mattis> jo-erlend_: det er sikkert en emacs-kommando for å gjøre det :p
<kjes> ctrl-alt-o-r-d-a-d-r-t-e-e-e antagelig
<kjes> eller noe lignende
<mattis> http://xkcd.com/378/
<jo-erlend_> mattis, jaa... Nå er vel bibelen litt eldre enn GNU og sudo, men... Du skal ikke se bort fra at Von Dänicken har skrevet en bok om det der.
<kjes> mattis: nettopp :-D
<mattis> jo-erlend_: bibelen? du mener manualen?
<jo-erlend_> en tråd kan bli så lang at den blir for tung til å bære seg selv. Jeg føler at det skjedde nå :)
<mattis> jo-erlend_: «can god make a stone so heavy, that even him can't lift it?» ;)
<jo-erlend_> er det Epicurus?
<mattis> epiwhat? tror jeg hørte det på en Simpsons-episode ;)
<jo-erlend_> «Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?»
<jo-erlend_> Epicurus.
<mattis> hadde han sett The Matrix, så hadde han fått svar på det
<jo-erlend_> alright. Nok moro. :)
<mattis> hehe
<Malin_> Jeg kan jo vri spørsmålet så det blir Ubuntu-relatert :) Vil ubuntu-boksen min bli merkbart raskere om jeg kjørte / og /home på denne? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MINI-PCI-e-SSD-SATA-32GB-EeePC-900-901-903-905-1000-/180672085390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10e53d8e
<krosenvold> Malin_: Det er kjempeforskjeller på ssd
<krosenvold> En generisk affære uten benchmarks ville jeg styrt unna
<jo-erlend_> jeg og.
<krosenvold> det er ekstremt mange ssd'er so
<krosenvold> m er plaget av å være raske med en gang
<krosenvold> Men som fort blir trege
<Malin_> ah... såpass
<Malin_> næh.. da får jeg heller vente litt, eller noe :)
<Malin_> men nå må jeg st ikke, så vi snakkes siden :)
<krosenvold> men er det spesielle krav til eepc?
<krosenvold> ser sånn ut
<jo-erlend_> noen som kjører Unity som vil gjøre meg en tjeneste? Kjør unity --replace og se om super+num fremdeles funker.
<jo-erlend_> ikke gjør det. :)
<Trond-> hva skjedde?
<jo-erlend> det jeg prøvde å påvise.
<kjes> jo-erlend_: Jeg prøvde å kjøre Unity, men Paralells tools støtter ikke 11.04 enda :-(
<jo-erlend_> akkurat.
<Trond-> Hva er Unity?
<citoyen> Hell in a box
<jo-erlend_> det er et shell -- standard shell -- for Ubuntu. Det viser et panel oppe og en launcher på venstre side, sammen med linser som for eksempel dash som spretter opp når du trykker super.
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, jeg er faktisk veldig glad i det, selvom det må finpusses litt.
<Trond-> Jeg ble jo i denne kanalen om å kalle det Unity-launcher.
<citoyen> et (imho feilslått) forsøk på ny tilnærming til brukergrensesnitt
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, hvorfor det?
<citoyen> jeg syntes det var klønete å finne ting
<citoyen> og resten av tiden er det bare i veien
<jo-erlend_> åh. Jeg synes det er lettere enn noen gang.
<Trond-> nf nf nf fnfnf til dere
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, hva prøver du å oppnå med det der?
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, men jeg har også blitt mer og mer enig med meg selv om at jeg ikke vil ha menyer med mindre det er absolutt nødvendig. Jeg vet nærmest alltid hva jeg vil at pcen skal gjøre, så hvorfor skal jeg måtte bla meg gjennom menyer for å gi beskjeder?
<Berge> Jeg bruker omtrent aldri menyer i ordinær GNOME.
<Berge> Altså, Gnome 2.32.
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Det er nettopp det. Unity tar bare masse plass på skjermen uten at jeg trenger den
<Berge> citoyen: AOL.
<jo-erlend_> masse plass?
<citoyen> og når jeg en sjelden gang trenger å finne noe finner jeg det ikke :P
<citoyen> menyer er greit når jeg vil starte et program jeg ikke bruker så ofte og ikke husker helt hva heter
<citoyen> andre programmer starter jeg rett fra kommandolinje
<Berge> http://trivini.no/b/tmp/Skjermbilete.png - og selv den linjen øverst tar litt mange piksler.
<jo-erlend_> da er jo egentlig tanken at du skal kunne skrive hva du mener.
<Berge> Men det får gå.
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Det er tanken, men det funket ikke for meg
<citoyen> det funker hvis du husker hva det du ser etter heter
<Berge> Resten av skjermen trenger man jo til nyttige ting.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det ser ikke ut til at det der tar noe mindre plass?
<Trond-> wow nydelig bakgrunnsbilde
<citoyen> Berge: Jeg har det ganske likt, bare med litt smalere menylinje
<citoyen> og jeg har den nederst
<Berge> Trond-: Ja, det er fint. En venn av meg tok det her forleden.
<Berge> citoyen: Jeg ble vant til å ha den øverst på noe punkt, og nå er det vanskelig å flytte den (-
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Sist jeg prøvde unity (som rett nok er litt tid siden) var det masse greier som tok plass.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, er det deg eller? :)
<Berge> Kanskje det er bedret?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: jupp
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det er en linje øverst som likner på din, bortsett fra at den også viser tittellinjen og menyene for programmene du kjører. (noe som sparer skjermplass)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: ah
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Hos meg dukket det opp en diger sidelinje også
<citoyen> med store knapper på
<citoyen> det var da jeg installerte 11.04
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, jepp. Den viser seg når du holder super inne, har musa helt øverst i venstre hjørnet eller presser pekeren mot venstre kant.
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Hos meg var den oppe hele tiden
<Berge> Hos meg òg.
<jo-erlend_> det har aldri vært tanken.
<Berge> Og mus, det bruker man jo aldri.
<citoyen> ekstra upraktisk med skjermoppsettet mitt, siden jeg har to skjermer hvorav den høyre er hovedskjerm
<jo-erlend_> Berge, mus er for webben :)
<citoyen> så jeg fikk menylinje midt i
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Neinei, tastatur er for weben.
<jo-erlend_> hehe, ja, du må bare overbevise et partre webdesignere.
<Berge> *kose vimium*
<jo-erlend_> jeg var helt sikkker på at du skrev "valium" :)
<Berge> hihi
<citoyen> tastatur på web funker finfint i Opera også
<Berge> I den grad noe funker finfint i Opera.
<citoyen> Tull og tøys :)
<jo-erlend_> oioi... Det der så _deilig_ ut! Nesten så jeg fikk tårer i øynene her :)
<jo-erlend_> si meg at det finnes noe sånt for Firefox?
<Trond-> Hva da?
<jo-erlend_> vimium.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det gjør det.
<Berge> Jeg har glemt hva det heter.
<jo-erlend_> heftig.
<Berge> vimperator!
<Berge> Tror jeg.
<jo-erlend_> ja, men det er ikke så farlig. Det kan jeg bruke litt ressurser på å finne :)
<si-m1> vimperator ja
<si-m1> Berge: bruker du vim som inputmethod i .inputrc også eller?
<kjes> si-m1: skal gi deg svar på saken med SAN3, må bare snakke litt med Sakarias først :-)
<si-m1> hehe, okei
<Berge> si-m1: Neida.
<Berge> Jeg har slått på emacs-keybidings i gtk, faktisk d-:
<si-m1> er det noe man slår på?
<si-m1> åh... yes
<si-m1> ctrl+w er jo default close window
<si-m1> _det_ er hat det
<Trond-> en addon til å se linker med..
<si-m1> briller?
<Berge> si-m1: Nettopp. C-w skal være slett ord.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, jeg tror at du misforsto noe. Poenget er ikke å _se_ lenkene. Poenget er å navigere webben med tastaturet.
<Trond-> hmm.. jeg må ha datamus
<Trond-> derfor jeg ikke liker laptops
<Trond-> så henger det kanskje fra da jeg spilte årevis med fps spill
<si-m1> kan bruke ekstern mus sammen med laptop også
<jo-erlend_> ja, du kan drasse rundt på et skrivebord å sette den på også, hvis du virkelig vil.
 * Sakarias gjør det akkurat nå :P
<Trond-> stor skjerm er must uansett hva man driver med
 * Kagee får gjort mye på en ... 10"? N900-skjerm
<Trond-> nei
<Kagee> jo, det frå jeg :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, hvabehager? 10" n900?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: jeg prater bare tull, hvor stor er den igjen? (plandet med asus eee)
<jo-erlend_> 4" eller noe sånt?
<Trond-> øynene er 0,5"
<jo-erlend_> 3.5" er den
<jo-erlend_> jeg skal inn til Nokia med min idag forresten. Jeg er spent på hvordan de håndterer den saken.
<Kagee> dyrt.
<jo-erlend_> det bør gå på garanti.
<Sakarias> på fritiden bruker jeg så å si bare en 11" laptop
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, det jeg sitter på nå. Den siste uken eller sånt, har jeg brukt en 15" som desktop og en 11" ellers.
<Trond-> Finnes det noe ala iMac, bare at jeg kan installere Linux (Ubuntu) på?
<Trond-> En skjerm med hardware i så å si
<jo-erlend_> du kan da installere Ubuntu på iMac?
<Trond-> med høyttalere på skjermen
<Trond-> Ok, men da må jeg jo betale flere tusen..
<jo-erlend_> http://www.samsung.com/uk/business/b2b/products/displays/thin_client/index.htm
<Trond-> Merkelig at man henger seg på kabinetter. Det er jo stort market for kontor-, student- og hjemmebruk.
<Trond-> Kabinetter er jo for de som spiller, for det meste.
<Sakarias> Dell har også noe iMac ligende
<jo-erlend_> det som er tøft med Imac, i følge Apple, er at den innebyggede skjermen kan vise full oppløsning samtidig som en ekstern skjerm kan vise 30". Fabelaktig.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: rettelse... nye iMac'en kan vise full oppløsningen samtidig som 2 eksterneskjermer kan vise 30"
<jo-erlend_> den kan vise totalt 81" altså? :)
<Sakarias> hehe, noe slikt
<Sakarias> nye iMacen har 2 thunderbolt porter
<Sakarias> hver av de kan drive en skjerm
<jo-erlend_> dessuten kan den ha opptil 1TB harddisk! Fantastisk. Du kan få den med 2TB også, men da må du visst kjøpe en spesiell harddisk fra Apple, står det?
<Sakarias> nja... du kan sette inn akkurat det du vil av sata-disker
<Sakarias> bare dem holder seg innen de temperaturparameterene sensoren krever
<Sakarias> slik at du ikke får shutdown pga for varm disk
<jo-erlend_> les hvor mange ganger de skriver "kun fra Apple Online Store".
<Trond-> jeg husker når 210mb ble for lite for midi og wav samlinga mi
<jo-erlend_> http://www.apple.com/no/imac/specs.html
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: samme skriver jo ibm og dell osv på sine sider :P
<Trond-> så sant jeg ikke redigerer så er os med noen programmer mer enn nok for en liten harddisk på ymse gbs
<kjes> jo-erlend_: siste oppdateringen til iMac har gjort det veldig veldig vanskelig å bruke noe annet enn Apple sine disker
<kjes> jo-erlend_: Bruk heller thunderbolt-disker :-) er jo like kjapt uansett :-)
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Ja, jeg kommer nok til å fortsette med å styre unna Apple.
<Sakarias> not me... driver å snuser på imac :)
<kjes> Jeg vil ha en beast iMac og en pitteliten air
<Sakarias> har siste, tenker på å skaffe det første
<jo-erlend_> det eneste jeg egentlig har lyst på, er en liten laptop hvor man kan ta av skjermen. Er det nye Eee som lar deg gjøre det?
<Sakarias> lenovo har en også
<Sakarias> x1 eller hva den heter
<jo-erlend_> dvs; jeg kunne ha tenkt å bygge meg en omap4-maskin som et vesa-feste.
<Sakarias> litt for lite futt i den for meg
<jo-erlend_> tipper at den skal holde i massevis for min del.
<Sakarias> driver litt med encoding og rendering... så min octo-core maskin er til tider for treg
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<Sakarias> skulle ønske applikasjonen snart kom med gpu støtte
<jo-erlend_> er det ikke sånt man har en garasjepc til?
<Sakarias> appen kjører i enten osx eller windows, og sist jeg sjekket, så kunne jeg ikke blande både windows og mac i renderfarmen
<jo-erlend_> deilig med valgfrihet :)
<Sakarias> hehe, yes
<jo-erlend_> hvordan er det forresten å kjøre osx på kvm?
<Sakarias> er du heldig, så får du det kanskje til
<jo-erlend_> er det strengt forbudt, eller kan man kjøpe seg lov til det?
<Trond-> Australias Got Talent !
<Trond-> Pakker uf filer fra arkiv blir stående på 50% til den er ferdig. Hadde vært bedre om den følgte med i sanntid.
<jo-erlend_> ja, det har jeg faktisk lagt merke til. Den skal egentlig bevege seg frem og tilbake når den ikke vet hvor lang tid det tar, tror jeg.
<Kagee> hmm, hva skjedde?=
<Sakarias> skjedde det noe ?
<kjes> <_<
<kjes> >_>
<kjes> ...nei
 * Mogget rister på hode. 
<Mogget> jeg booter opp windows vm i 3 minutter for å sjekke en tekst fil.
<Mogget> trykker på shutdown og får følgende beskjed.
<Mogget> "Please do not power off of unplug your machine - Installing update 3 of 65"
<Mogget> og jeg har nå ventet i ca 5 minutter.
<Mogget> Hvorfor aksepterer folk dette?
<mattis> fordi de alltid har gjort det? :p
<Kagee> possibly
<molven> Det er jo snikinnført, og sidan windows ellers gir detaljert beskjed om kvar minste ting som skjer må oppdateringsinstalleringer vere kjempeskummelt sidan det tilsynelatande er hemmelig.
<molven> elns.
 * Mogget fant en instilling for å slå av automatisk installering av updates
<Mogget> there, i fixed it
<Trond--> Noen som får til round 2 level 5? http://chan4chan.com/mindfuck
<Trond-> jeg kan ikke bruke scroll bar i xchat favorite channels
<Trond-> er det ubuntu eller xchat relatert?
<Kagee> Er det noen andre enn meg som har begynte å få SIGABRT på skype den siste dagen ?
<citoyen> Kagee: Skype har problemer for øyeblikket
<citoyen> Kagee: http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/26/skype-crashes-and-burns/
<Mogget> Litt morsomt hvordan dette har begynt å skje rett etter oppkjøpet fra Microsoft. :P
<Sakarias> Mogget: begynt?
<Sakarias> skype har hatt mye problemer før oppkjøpet også
<Mogget> Jeg har aldri brukt skype, men så at noen på twitter kommenterte med akkurat det der.
<Mogget> Viste ikke at MS hadde kjøpt de opp engang.
<Mogget> Jeg har aldri hatt sans for pc som en slags form for kommunikasjonskanal for annet enn tekst så jeg slipper unna mye av det slitet.
 * citoyen bruker skype på jobb
<citoyen> praktisk når man har kontorer i mange land
<jo-erlend_> alright. Jeg har omsider latt meg overbevise om at Thunderbird er en bedre klient for epost enn Evolution. Og gtg ser ut til å være et bedre program for oppgavehåndtering. Og jeg har omsider begynt å bruke Tomboy -- selvom jeg er langt mer skeptisk til den enn de to andre. Men Evolution ser ut til å komme litt dårlig ut i konkurransen. Hva gjør jeg med kalender?
<krosenvold> kremt; Google calendar?
<jo-erlend_> det skjer ikke.
<jo-erlend_> jeg leverte inn N900 hos Nokia idag. Ikke noe problem. Men jeg fikk en reservetelefon... Og jeg skjønner ikke hvordan jeg skal sette inn SIM-kortet! :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend_> det har jeg aldri opplevd før.
<Sakarias> hvilken tlf fikk du låne?
<jo-erlend_> 5800d-1 står det.
<Sakarias> aldri hørt om :P
<Sakarias> hadde vært litt ironisk om du leverte inn en linux telefon, og fikk en windows telefon som lånetelefon
<jo-erlend_> det må værre en del som mangler her.
<Sakarias> simkortet skal inn på siden, ser det ut itl
<Sakarias> http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/Nokia_5800_XpressMusic_UG_en.pdf
<Sakarias> på side 11
<jo-erlend_> jaggu... Heh.. Jeg var sikker på at det der var volumkontroller. Det falt meg ikke inn å brekke en av dem ut for å sette inn SIM-kortet :)
<jo-erlend_> takker.
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
 * Sakarias er ikke redd for å lese manualer :P
<jo-erlend_> jeg er heller ikke det. Jeg var på vei til å slå det opp :)
<jo-erlend_> men det er første gangen at jeg har måttet til til en manual for å sette inn et SIM-kort i en telefon :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> måtte lese manualen på hvordan få liv i BB'n min
<jo-erlend_> BB?
<Sakarias> BlackBerry
<jo-erlend_> åh.
<jo-erlend_> bah. Men denne telefonen her, har selvsagt ikke støtte for SIP.
<Sakarias> seff ikke, er jo bare en musikk telefon :P
<jo-erlend_> æsj. Jeg bruker jo SIP mer enn jeg bruker PSTN.
<Mogget> jo-erlend_: jeg har en 5800 og en n90. Jeg ga 5800 gratis til en i klassa og bruker igjen min n90
<Mogget> den saken er horibel. Symbian OS'et er ikke optimalt, og den telefonen gjør det ikke bedre
<jo-erlend_> jeg håper de er raske med å fikse n900-en min.
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: gratis?
<Kagee> btw, kjøpt deg stativ enda? :-P
<jo-erlend_> den er bare litt over et år gammel.
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, nei, jeg har vært opptatt idag.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg er jo ikke en sånn fyr som bruker mobilen sin som hammer eller fotball og sånt, så det der går på garantien.
<jo-erlend> spesielt ettersom det er et kjent problem.
<jo-erlend_> noen som vet hva som menes med tl;dr:?
<jo-erlend_> google visste faktisk. :)
<jo-erlend_> "too long to read".
<jo-erlend_> "too long; didn't read" til og med.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-27
<si-m1> haha
<si-m1> faktisk ganske godt gjort å ikke vite hva det betyr
<si-m1> nesten som å spørre hva rofl betyr
<si-m1> har klart å holde deg til de nyttige delene av internett i alle fall
<geirha> Jeg visste heller ikke hva det betydde, så takk for jo-erlend_s lmgtfy.
<Mogget> Altså for de som leser norsk og engelsk, ikke wtfkebab så er det der umulig å forstå.
<brik> aa saa det er det det betyr
<brik> folk er late.
<Mogget> ja xD
<mattis> meh, sms-språk er for drittunger
<Mogget> lurer på om jeg ikke skulle gjort ferdig det her kapitlet i går og ikke 30 minutter før eksamen :P
<mattis> hihi
 * Mogget leser som en tulling på EXTFS før opsys eksamen
<mattis> og sitter på irc samtidig :p
<Mogget> ja, din feil. Du ga meg smokey på hode
<Mogget> hihi
<mattis> West bound and down! *synge*
<Mogget> Dette faget er for stort for 10 stp. og et semester. Jeg har lest nesten hver eneste dag i to uker og jeg har fortsatt ikke fått gjort noen timer med øviing og lesing i alle emner i faget 0_o
<mattis> ja, husker at det hadde et stort pensum
<Mogget> nei, da reiser man på skolen og gjør sitt beste. ønske meg lykke til.
<mattis> good luck!
<brik> good luck
<Mogget> takk takk :D *poff*
<Trond-> Gnome mediespiller ville ikke spille av avi fila mi, den starta og avslutta på 0,1 sekunder.
<Trond-> VLC og Totem spiller den av
<Trond-> Hva skjedde med #VLC kanalen? Den er nesten tom
<Trond-> Jeg som skulle inn der og si at VLC er drit
<Trond-> Har ikke hatt noe choppiness med Totem
<citoyen> Mogget: Jeg tror det er meningen du skal lese litt hver dag hele semesteret, ikke bare de siste to ukene :P
<Trond-> sånn der fikk jeg gjort fra meg i #videolan
<Trond-> Totem mangler volume nummerering og valg av hvor mange sekunder man kan skippe med shortcuts
<Trond-> men siden den har ingen bildekluss så er den bedre enn vlc
<Kagee> lær deg å programmere, kompiler en versjon med volumnummerering og skippe-shotcuts
<Trond-> om jeg kunne hadde jeg gjort det, men jeg aner ikke hvor jeg begynner en gang, selv etter noen begynner tutorials med python vet jeg ikke hvor jeg går videre.
<Kagee> Du prøver, krasjer, brenner, prøver igjen, krasjer, brenner litt mindre, prøver igjen, krasjer ikke -- WOHO! Progress!!
<Kagee> Then, Redo From Start
<Trond-> etter hva jeg har programmert ja, men jeg har ingenting å putte inn i bilen.
<Kagee> jeg foreslår et reservehjul
<Trond-> link ?
<Kagee> til hva ?
<Mogget> citoyen: jeg leser hele tiden, men opplegget i opsys her er litt spesielt. Du er forventet å lære to scripte språk samtidig som du lærer operativsystem pensum.
<Mogget> Det at jeg leste idagtidlig var bare at jeg ville refreshe på et emne jeg føler meg svak i
<citoyen> :)
<Kagee> Har noen her forsøkt Natty med ATI-kort enda ?
<Trond-> ja
<Kagee> hvilket kort ?
<Trond-> hvilket ati? 4670
<Kagee> nyinstall eller oppgradering?
<Trond-> hæ?
<Trond-> ubuntu ble installert med ati 4670 i kabinettet
<citoyen> Kagee: Jeg har. Det gikk skeis, som vanlig. Og jeg fikk fikset det, som vanlig.
<citoyen> dvs, "fikset"
<citoyen> jeg har vel bare halvfikset det foreløpig
<Kagee> Trond-: ja, da "nyinstallerte" du, du oppgraderte ikke fra 10.10
<Kagee> citoyen: kort /install/upgrade / hvilke problemer ?
<Kagee> jeg prøver bare å finne ut hvor mye tid jeg bør forvente å bruke på oppgradering/installasjon
<Trond-> nei, ubuntu er nyinstall hos meg.
<Kagee> ja, nettop
<Trond-> menneh.. hvorfor skulle det være problem med oppgradering?
<Kagee> because.
<Trond-> mm nvel.. try
<citoyen> Kagee: radeon hd 3600
<citoyen> Kagee: Fikk ikke opp grafikk ved boot
<citoyen> flere som har hatt samme problem
<Kagee> hmmm
<citoyen> fikser det ved å sette radeon.modeset=1 som bootparameter
<Kagee> jeg "fikk ikke grafikk" ved boot forrige gang heller, med det var fordi driveren satte "den andre" dvi-utgangen på kortet som primærutgang..
<citoyen> hehe
<Kagee> radeon? er ikke det OS-driveren ?
<citoyen> jeg har skjerm på begge utgangene
<Kagee> jeg har skjerm på alle _tre_ utgangene nå :)
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, ATI kan være vanskelig i forbindelse med oppgradering fordi driverne deres er proprietære.
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, kortene heter det. Radeon HD5850, for eksempel.
<citoyen> mm, ved forrige oppgradering (eller den før der?) fikk jeg heller ikke grafikk, da måtte jeg inn og bytte driver
<Trond-> jeg vet ikke hva det betyr og hva du burde ha
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, det betyr at Ubuntu ikke har lov eller mulighet til å tilpasse driverne til ATI til nye versjoner av Ubuntu. Derfor kan man risikere å måtte vente til ATI bestemmer seg for å lansere en ny driver.
<Trond-> those hiddeous monsters !!!
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: ja - men jeg trodde "radeon" også var navnet på opensource-driverne. (btw, skjerm med _-nick ?)
<Kagee> -m
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jeg har to maskiner på skrivebordet. :)
<Kagee> aha
 * Kagee foreslår irssi i shell :-P
<citoyen> Kagee: Jo, det er OS-driveren
<jo-erlend_> da hadde det blitt weechat i såfall. Men den er ikke helt god nok for meg enda.
<Kagee> citoyen: aha. jeg mente propritære :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: har du oppgradert ati-maskina de ?
<citoyen> Jeg brukte den proprietære tidligere (fglrx), og byttet til OS for et par oppgraderinger siden da den ikke virket lenger
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, nei. Jeg har ikke koblet den opp etter at jeg flyttet engang.
<jo-erlend_> og jeg har ikke tenkt til å oppgradere den før 12.04.
<Kagee> hirr
<mattis> Kagee: https://irccloud.com
<Kagee> mattis: syntes du ikke jeg er nok på IRC ?
 * jo-erlend_ misliker at "cloud" blir synonymt med nettleserapplikasjoner. 
<mattis> Kagee: tihi
<mattis> var bare en veldig smooth webapp
 * jo-erlend_ misliker også at webapp blir synonymt med nettleserapplikasjoner. :)
<mattis> hehe
<mattis> jeg liker å kalle slike programmer webapplikasjoner
<mattis> fin blanding mellom web og desktop
<jo-erlend_> ja, men mange nyttige webapplikasjoner kjøres utenfor noen form for nettleser eller html renderer.
<mattis> true, men da tenker jeg på den som distribuerte applikasjoner
<mattis> eller rett og slett applikasjon som kommuniserer over internett
<jo-erlend_> internett og web er to forskjellige ting.
<mattis> for meg er «web» synonymt med http/html
<jo-erlend_> hva med json og xml?
<mattis> jeg var redd du skulle si det :p
<mattis> det er jo en definisjonssak
<citoyen> xml har ikke så veldig mye på web å gjøre, i alle fall ikke på klientsiden (imho)
<mattis> men i mitt hode er «web» alt som kjøres i en dedikert browser
<Berge> citoyen: Det burde hatt det, dog.
<citoyen> Berge: Njaei.
<Berge> Men folk skulle brekke XHTML.
<Berge> Og HTML5 ble tydeligvis helt brukket
<Berge> SÃ¥ da gikk det toget.
<citoyen> Problemet med xml er draconic error handling
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ble html5 brukket?
<Berge> citoyen: Problemet og velsignelsen.
<citoyen> HTML5 er da ikke brukket
<citoyen> dvs, det er brukket, men mye mindre brukket enn HTML4
<Berge> HTML5 har sluttet å være mye det skulle være, og har blitt en metode for å lage DOM-trær fra arbitrære datastrømmer.
<citoyen> Berge: draconic error handling fungerer ikke på klientside
<Berge> citoyen: Det funker for en rekke andre ting.
<citoyen> Berge: Jada
<Berge> citoyen: Om nettleserne faktisk hadde krevd XML og feilet på andre ting, måtte webtjenerne ha tilpasset seg.
<Berge> Som med SVG, hvor det funker helt fint.
<Berge> Min idé var jo at HTML5 burde kreve XML, og at nettleserne sluttet å implementere nye features for andre ting enn HTML5.
<Berge> «Du vil bruker <canvas>? Lett, så lenge du kun serverer XML.»
<Berge> Da hadde man hatt fin bakoverkompabilitet, mens man hadde tvunget nyutviklede ting til å bruke XML.
<citoyen> Berge: Vel og bra, men nettsider i dag henter inn innhold fra mange ulike kilder
<Berge> citoyen: So?
<citoyen> hvorav man ikke alltid har kontroll over alle
<Berge> So?
<mattis> det hadde aldri virket i praksis
<Berge> mattis: Hvorfor ikke?
<Berge> mattis: Det virker for en haug andre dokumentutvekslingsformater og protokoller.
<citoyen> og som eier av Nettsted A vil jeg ikke at mitt nettsted skal brekke bare fordi en tulling i Nettsted B har skrudd til noe
<Berge> SVG, XMPP. OpenXML!
<si-m1> ingen av de fungerer vel i praksis :P
<Berge> citoyen: Om du da er nettsted A har du seriøse sikkerhetshull i applikasjonen din likevel (-:
<citoyen> Berge: Ikke nødvendigvis
<Berge> citoyen: Saklige webrammeverk validerer uansett XML på vei ut likevel.
<Berge> Og dette er løsbare problemer.
<citoyen> jeg kan fint vise innhold fra Nettsted B uten å kjøre noe kode på min side
<Berge> Men da får nettsted B kjøre kode på dine vegne hos brukeren som besøker nettstd A.
<Berge> Så du må stole på B likevel.
<Berge> SOAP klarer dette.
<Berge> Altså, alt annet XML-basert enn HTML klarer dette.
<Berge> Så jeg ser ikke noen spesiell grunn til at web er i en særstilling.
<mattis> Berge: fordi store deler av de som lager html ikke klarer å lage xhtml som validerer
<Berge> mattis: Men man kunne ha tvunget dem.
<mattis> Berge: så kommer det en konkurrent med en browser som tillater brukket kode
<Berge> Jf. planen min.
<jo-erlend_> problemet med xhtml var vel først og fremst at designerne brukte xhtml doctype men ikke mimetype?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Fordi IE aldri har støttet XHTML.
<mattis> Berge: ja, hvis du a) hadde blitt verdensdiktator, eller b) vi lever i en perfekt, rosa verden med enhjørninger
<Berge> Og fortsatt ikke gjør et.
<Berge> Den tolker det som tagsuppe.
<Berge> mattis: Nei?
<Berge> mattis: Leser du det jeg skriver?
<Berge> mattis: For å snu på det: Hvorfor fungerer dette med alle andre XML-baserte formater?
<Berge> Nettleseren din nekter å vise en SVG dersom XMLen ikke validerer.
<citoyen> HTML5 spesifiserer feilhåndteringen. Det er IMHO mer brukervennlig. Brukeren får fremdeles se mesteparten av innholdet, selv om formateringen kan bli litt feil.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, hmm. Trolig fordi terskelen for å lage en hjemmeside er lavere enn terskelen for å implementere en annen protokoll.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Dessverre.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Og det kunne man gjort noe med!
<Berge> Men nei.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Brukervennlig overfor hvilke brukere? Ikke de som utvikler nettlesere (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, man kunne ha gjort noe med det på begynnelsen av nittitallet.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Man kunne ha gjort det nå.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det var citoyen som skrev det der. :)
<mattis> også har man ikke laget brukket html i flere ti-år
<citoyen> Berge: Nei, for de som vil se innholdet på websidene
<Berge> Kan noen forklare meg hva som er galt med planen min? (-:
<Berge> (Bortsett fra at det er for seint og slikt.)
<mattis> Berge: der sa du det selv
<citoyen> Og, by extension, for de som eier nettsidene - fordi brukere som får en XML-feilmelding i trynet stikker et annet sted
<jo-erlend_> Berge, gjøre noe med det nå? Alle de titusenene med hobbydesignere skulle plutselig miste "retten" til å lage hjemmesider? Det funker ikke sånn.
<Berge> Planen min sørger for at nettsider som eksisterer, hadde virket, nyutviklede nettsider som ikke var XML hadde virket.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Rett?
<mattis> Berge: og det kan godt hende www ikke hadde tatt av hvis det hadde vært mye vanskligere å lage websider
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det er da ingen menneskerett å skrive ikke-XML og forvente at det skal vises i en nettleser?
<Berge> mattis: Gud og hvermann kan _ikke_ lage nettsider.
<Berge> Gudoghvermann bruker i så fall verktøy.
<Berge> Og de kunne fint ha pratet XML!
<mattis> Berge: det er akkurat det de gjør, og de skriver brukket html
<Berge> citoyen: Det er nettstedenes ansvar å sende fra seg saklige data.
<citoyen> Til og med eksperter gjør feil.
<Berge> citoyen: Jada.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, håndskriften din er ikke pen nok, så staten kommer og sier at du enten må slutte å skrive, eller gå tilbake til barneskolen. Er det ikke noe sånt du foreslår?
<Berge> Og i alle andre (XML-baserte) protokoller _feiler_ ting om ting ikke er på stell.
<Berge> Det er helt fin.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: …
<citoyen> Og når ekspertene gjør feil, setter både eiere og brukere av nettstedet pris på at innholdet funker sånn halvveis, i stedet for at det overhodet ikke vises
<Berge> jo-erlend_: wtf?
<mattis> Berge: jeg synes det var en god idé, men det virker ikke i praksis
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<citoyen> det er en fin tanke at alt skal være strikt og strømlinjet, men i praksis vil det ikke fungere
<Berge> Forklar meg hvorfor dette virker for SVG. Og SOAP. Og ODF. Osv, osv.
<citoyen> Berge: Fordi SVG ikke er utbredt på klientside
<Berge> citoyen: …
<Berge> citoyen: Alle nettlesere støtter det?
<Berge> Og flere verktøy til.
<mattis> Berge: fordi vanlige folk ikke bruker SVG, eller ODF, eller SOAP
<jo-erlend_> Berge, eller mener du at man bare skulle ha latt html4 leve også byttet det ut sånn at de som ville lage noe nyere enn html4 ville være nødt til å skrive i et "annet språk"?
<Berge> mattis: «Bruker»?
<citoyen> Berge: Men veldig få nettsider bruker det, og så godt som ingen kombinerer SVG-elementer fra ulike kilder i samme dokument
<mattis> Berge: skriver det ikke fra scratch da..
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Korrekt.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Hvor det nye hadde vært validerende XML.
<citoyen> Berge: Samt at det sjelden er hele sider som er basert på SVG
<Berge> mattis: Ingen skriver websider fra scratch heller.
<citoyen> så det du risikerer er at en illustrasjon brekker, ikke at  hele siden din er ubrukelig
<Berge> citoyen: Det er ingenting magisk som skjer når du må kombinere data fra flere steder. Du må fortsatt være striks på dataformatene dine.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ja. Det finnes problemer med det også. Blant annet at det finnes så forferdelig mange som kan lage pene og brukervennlige hjemmesider basert på dårlig html.
<Berge> Dette gjelder overalt i dataverdenen, egentlig.
<Berge> (Bare ikke på web.)
<citoyen> Berge: Klart, hvis du parser dataene selv
<Berge> citoyen: Det gjør jeg jo.
<citoyen> Berge: Du, men ikke nødvendigvis et stort nettsted som viser reklame i en iframe
<Berge> citoyen: So? iframen trenger vel ikke tolkes som XML?
<Berge> Det er jo som i dag.
<citoyen> vel, da er vi tilbake til at html er et mer fornuftig format å vise innholdet i :)
<Berge> Som sagt, i min verden: Om du vil bruke nye, kule features (som <canvas>, webm, webgl, osv) må man bruke XML.
<jo-erlend_> jeg for min del, liker å skrive html for hånd, så jeg liker måten de har gjort det på i html5 veldig godt. Det blir veldig pen kode.
<jo-erlend_> ... kan bli.
<Berge> Om man vil dure frem i tagsuppeverden, helt greit. Gjør det.
<Berge> Da vil fortsat iframene med reklame fungere.
<Berge> fortsatt, sågar
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Markupbaserte språk som HTML og XML blir aldri pene uansett.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, html5 er enten gyldig eller ugyldig?
<mattis> det er et lite helvete for oss som lager websider, men det virker
<mattis> more or less ;)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: HTML5 kan i dag ikke være gyldig eller ugyldig.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, forklar?
<Berge> Det er en måte å tolke arbitrære binærdata til DOM-trær.
<Berge> Som sagt.
<Berge> Det er «gitt denne tagsuppen skal alle nettlesere komme frem til samme DOM-tre»
<jo-erlend_> Berge, hvorfor sier du at det er tagsuppe? Det er jo veldefinert hva som er lov og ikke?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Nei. (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, eksempler?
<Berge> Feilhåndteringen er en gitt del av HTML5.
<Berge> Alle skal feile på samme måte.
<Berge> Så om du skriver noe ikke-gyldig, skal det skje noe, og det samme noe skal skje på alle nettlesere.
<Berge> Som gjør det eksepsjonelt vanskelig å implementere på noen saklig måte i nettlesere.
<jo-erlend_> det forstår jeg ikke.
<citoyen> Berge: Hva er det som gjør det vanskelig?
<Berge> citoyen: Å feilhåndtere riktig.
<jo-erlend_> hun spurte hva som _gjør_ det vanskelig, ikke hva som _er_ vanskelig.
<citoyen> Berge: Jeg ville tro det ble enklere å feilhåndtere riktig, når det er gitt regler for parsing og feilhåndtering
<Berge> citoyen: Jeg skal i teorien kunne sende samme utdrag fra /dev/random til alle de fire nettleserne og forvente det samme resultatet.
<jo-erlend_> jeg og.
<citoyen> Berge: Nå er det vel ingen nettlesere ennå som har implementert full HTML5-støtte
<Berge> Må jeg forklare hvorfor det er vanskelig for fire forskjellige prasere å få det rett? (-:
<Berge> citoyen: Nei, og HTML5 finnes jo ikke i full utgave lenger.
<Berge> Det er ca. dødt.
<Berge> Man ga jo opp å bli ferdig.
<citoyen> at det finnes bugs er jo ingen overraskelse
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, de har vel mer eller mindre gått bort fra tanken om "full støtte"?
<citoyen> det finnes bugs i xml-parsere også
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Nå tenkte jeg forsåvidt kun på parserdelen :)
<Berge> I god webstil er alt en stor suppe, ingen samarbeider og det kommer ræl ut av det til slutt (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge,  du kaller det ræl... Vi kaller det evolusjon :)
<Berge> Såvidt jeg har forstått er HTML5 nå kun en måte å lage DOM-trær på, og så er Alt Annet forskjellige ting å gjøre med det DOM-treet.
<Berge> Men jeg kan ta feil, dette endrer seg fort.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Evolusjon?
<Berge> Tja. Se på Webm?
 * citoyen har ikke jobbet direkte med html på noen år nå
<citoyen> så den siste utviklingen er jeg ikke så inne i
<Berge> citoyen: Du jobber i Operen?
<citoyen> Berge: Jeg jobbet der fram til 2008
<Berge> Ah, stemmer.
<Berge> NÃ¥ jobber du vel med disse visualiseringsfolkene.
<citoyen> japs
<citoyen> Her snakker vi http, men ikke html :)
<Berge> Med det morsomme navnet (-:
<citoyen> viss-erte
<Berge> Vissrt!
<Berge> Nesten uten vokaler.
<citoyen> vzrt
<Trond-> har vi ikke dratt dette langt utover ubuntu kanalens normer ... host hark ..
<Berge> Å?
<citoyen> Trond-: Jo, men vi er pamper, så vi har lov :P
<Berge> hihi
<mattis> ubuntu kjører browsere, og browsere tolker html
<mattis> vi vant.
<Trond-> insert python så blir du bedt om å skifte kanal
<citoyen> Trond-: Det er litt forskjell mellom faglige diskusjoner og detaljspørsmål om hvordan man gjør ditt og datt
<mattis> ikke noe problem, jeg liker Scala ;)
<Berge> mattis: fniis
<citoyen> Litt irrelevante detaljspørsmål er fint, altså. Synes jeg altså.
<Berge> SÃ¥ lenge debatten er vagt elevert, i alle fall.
<citoyen> Men blir det veldig mye på en gang kan det være mer hensiktsmessig å oppsøke et mer egnet fagforum
<Berge> I elitismens navn (-:
<citoyen> Nemlig
 * citoyen har forsåvidt kodet litt python i dag
<citoyen> det er det ikke ofte jeg gjør
<Trond-> pøh. dere tålte bare ikke at jeg stilte masse spørsmål -)
 * Berge skal dog innta litt fôr.
<mattis> citoyen: oioi
<mattis> jeg har ikke kodet en linje i dag :-\
<mattis> bare papirarbeide
<jo-erlend_> jeg har kodet altfor lite de siste ukene. Jeg må få satt igang igjen.
<mattis> mm
<mattis> vurderer å se på Akka i helgen
<jo-erlend_> det er «Association of Kannada Kootas of America» ikke sant? :)
 * citoyen satt og lekte litt med python-biblioteket til http://www.nltk.org/ forrige helg
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, det høres spennende ut. Er det noe godt? Jeg kunne tenke meg å lære mer om sånt.
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Jeg har ikke fått gjort mer enn å skrape i overflaten ennå, så jeg tør ikke si om det er godt eller ikke
<citoyen> men det virker som de har angrepet ting fra en fornuftig vinkel
<citoyen> ... sett med lingvistøyne, i alle fall
<Trond-> så kult de viser roboter på euronews og nevner at python er brukt haha så klipper de over til satelitter i samme slengen
<Trond-> når man kan laste ned noe så står det f.eks. win32 eller source. hva er source? er det noe man kan editere med gedit f.eks.?
<Trond-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4 Er det noe programmering bak det visuelle til denne eller det ren gui?
<Kagee> Trond-: "source" er kildekode
<Trond-> ja for at andre skal kunne kikke på det
<Kagee> ja....
<Kagee> og ofte slik at man kan kompilere koden på egenhånd
<Kagee> og endre den...
<Kagee> og distribuere den med sine fikser...
<Kagee> lurer på om det er mulig å få stavekontroll i weechat ... :)
<jo-erlend> finnes det i Thunderbird noen måte å få en sånn høyre margin ved åtti tegn, som i gedit?
<jo-erlend> når man skriver meldinger, altså.
<Sakarias> mener det ja
<jo-erlend> heh... Blir dette skrevet  og sendt i xchat?
<jo-erlend> jaggu. Det er noen rare funksjoner i unity.
<jo-erlend> hvis du trykker super+w og så alt+f2, så kan du jobbe med vinduet i den visningen. Kan ikke forstå hva meningen er med det.
<Trond-> hvorfor funker ikke søk i ubuntu?
<Trond-> kommer ingen søkeresultater uansett fil og mappe jeg søker på
<jo-erlend> høres ut som om det er noe galt med Zeitgeisten din.
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-28
<jo-erlend> tøft. Oneiric får ARM Server.
<blaamann> Noen som kjører Mac OS X i Virtualbox og vet om det funker bra?
<blaamann> *trenger xcode*
<Sakarias> lykke til :P
<Sakarias> sist jeg sjekket, så fungerte mac osx server i virtualbox for mac os x
<blaamann> Nytt prosjekt på jobben der vi trenger Apple sitt utviklingsmiljø XCode.
<Sakarias> da trenger dere å handle apple hardware også
<blaamann> Er det ikke emulator i XCode?
<Sakarias> emulator?
<Sakarias> hva skal du emulere, en hel maskin?
<blaamann> Ok, så XCode kan kun kjøre på Apple hardware? Tenkte på iPhone og iPad emulator.
<Sakarias> det er iphone og ipad emulator i iOS SDK'n
<Sakarias> men for å få SDK'n må du være registrert iOS utvikler
<Sakarias> XCode kan kun kjøre i OSX, OSX kan så å si bare kjøre på Apple hardware
<blaamann> Men det er vel bare å registrere seg og deretter betale ($99?)?
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> skjønner dere har gjort mye forarbeid på prosjektet :P
<blaamann> http://maketecheasier.com/install-mac-os-x-snow-leopard-in-virtualbox-on-windows/2011/05/27/
<Sakarias> Det du installerer der er ikke OSX , men OSX86
<Sakarias> en "hacket" versjon av OSX
<blaamann> Sakarias: Resten sitter på Apple hardware. Jeg vil sitte på GNU/Linux. De som sitter på Apple hardware trenger ikke noe forarbeid rundt dette siden de allerede har installert og satt opp det de trenger. Utfordringen er min på GNU/Linux :-)
<Sakarias> mao, du vil ikke være med på prosjektet :P
<tor> Noen som kan med Virtualbox?
<Guest4938> Prøver å finne Shared Folders i Windows 7
<Guest4938> Finner ikke. Kan det være fordi at Shared Folder er en mountet HD i ubuntu?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> har du installert gjesteprogrammet i windowd 7 ?
<Guest4938> Nei..
<Sakarias> gjør det
<Guest4938> Ok
<Sakarias> da får du bedre skjermdriver osv også
<Guest4938> Ok;)
<Sakarias> mener at den legger et ikon på skrivebordet dit for delte mapper
<Tor_> Gjesteprogram, kan det være denne? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Sakarias> er i virtualbox, i en av menyene
<Tor_> Installerte programmet over, men fant ikke "Guest Addition" eller noe sånt
<Sakarias> er i virtualbox sin meny
<Sakarias> så gå over menyene
<Tor_> Gir opp :p
<Tor_> Sakarias: Fant ut at jeg måtte gå i filmenyen til virtualbox og finne det der :p
<Tor_> Sakarias: Trodde du mente å installere eget program i Windows :p
<Sakarias> 14:01:08 <Sakarias> er i virtualbox, i en av menyene
<Sakarias> hvordan er det å tro?
<Tor_> Nettopp fått meg Linux :p
<Sakarias> menyene i programmer er meget likt som i alle andre OSer :P
<Kagee> Hmm, ikke dersom han har vært så uheldig å installere 11.04 -_-
<Tor_> Jepp ;)
<Tor_> Funker fint den.
<Sakarias> Kagee: det kommer jo helt ann på om programmet som kjøres er laget for å forså unity eller ikke
<Tor_> Så bare ikke filmenyen.. Den er jo helt øverst.
<Tor_> Altså på samme linje som klokka.
<Sakarias> som mac-bruker må jeg si... det er jo helt normalt :P
<Tor_> ;P
<Tor_> Tenkte det samme. Men bruker ikke Mac.
<Sakarias> i do :)
<lnostdal> 11.04 fungerer bra her; i "classic" modus da :P
<Kagee> Tor_: for å få det litt mere kjent kan du forsøke å velge "Ubuntu Classic" etter å ha valgt brukernavnet ditt på innloggingsmenyen
<Trond-> hvorfor er uninstall så dårlig i windows i forhold til linux? i linux er det ikke ccleaner en gang. til og med tmp kvitter linux seg selv med.
<jo-erlend> <Trond-> I Totem mediespilleren var det ingen choppiness <-- Hvorfor sier du det til meg og ikke til kanalen?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det er et vanskelig spørsmål å besvare.
<Sakarias> kjøp filmen/tv-serien på dvd eller bluray, så slipper man disse problemene :P
<jo-erlend> Windows er mye sterkere forankret i fortiden enn Ubuntu er. Vi kan for eksempel kutte ut "systray" i løpet av et halvt år, mens Microsoft har prøvd i over femten år, uten å lykkes.
<jo-erlend> jeg har fra sikre kilder at Microsoft fremdeles vil ha et "systray" i Windows 8 og at ingen vet hvordan de skal kunne kutte det ut. Det er en sinnsyk historie hvordan en misforståelse av Windows 3 ble til et navn på en funksjon i windows 95, for så å bli adoptert av KDE, etter at Microsoft så tydelig hadde sagt at de ikke mente det... Så lagde RedHat en protokoll av det, som ble adoptert i Gnome, som senere har blitt en grunn t
<jo-erlend> il å ikke fjerne det i Windows.
<jo-erlend> jeg har lyst til å skrive om det der en gang. Det er totalt vanvittig.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, men svaret på spørsmålet ditt, er enkelt. Windows er et enbrukersystem som de prøver å gjøre avansert. Unix er et flerbrukersystem som de prøver å gjøre brukervennlig. Windows prøver å løse et problem som ble løst i søttiårene fordi de prøver å være tilbakekompatible med åttiårene. Det er i prinsippet hovedårsaken til alle Windows' store svakheter og styrker.
<jo-erlend> bare så det er nevnt, så prøvde også Microsoft å basere Windows på Unix først, men de fikk det ikke til. Det het Xenix og ble en total fiasko. Det var derfor de kjøpte systemet Quick and Dirty og baserte Windows på det.
<Sakarias> hmm, xenix kom i 80, ms.dos (q-dos) i 81... windows 1 i 85... tror ikke de kjøpte q-dos pga de ikke fikk til gui på xenix
<jo-erlend> ja, ok. Navnet Windows var neppe funnet opp da de kjøpte Quick and Dirty, men det er ingen tvil om at de kjøpte det opp for å bygge sin visjon på det, etterpå Xenix ble en fiasko.
<Sakarias> q-dos ble kjøpt for 1000 doller, for å levere et OS til ibm sin nye satsning på hjemmemarkedet
<jo-erlend> s/etterpå/etter at/
<Sakarias> brandet under navnet "PC-DOS"
<jo-erlend> ja, det er ingen tvil om at Microsoft hadde et mål med det de gjorde. De prøvde å overta IBMs kunder og de klarte det.
<Sakarias> IBM hadde ikke kunder på hjemmemarkedet da
<Sakarias> så det var ingen kunder å overta
<jo-erlend> ikke ødelegg diskusjonen med fakta. Det er usakelig.
<Sakarias> diskusjon? fram til jeg sa noe så var det en monolog :P
<jo-erlend> ja, du sier noe der. Det var ikke helt tenkt sånn :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg hater å kaste bort gode råvarer og hjernen min lager mange av dem. Det er derfor dere bør slutte med alt det andre tøyset dere driver med å være på IRC isteden!
<Sakarias> hehe
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Møte her Søndag kl. 12:00
<Sakarias> andre tøyset? sitter i semi-lotus og bruker en laptop
<jo-erlend> lotus? Det er sånn når to mennesker finner ut at det er ineffektivt å brekke bena på sine medmennesker og derfor finner ut at de skal brekke sine egne isteden, er det det?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> dog, jeg trenger ikke å brekke mine
<jo-erlend> jeg lover å brekke dine hvis du prøver å sette mine i en lotus-posisjon. :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke at folk vil utsette seg selv for noe sånt. Jeg vil heller sitte på termosen min.
<jo-erlend> men jeg har faktisk lyst til å begynne å trene igjen. Ruben trener Tai Chi? Tror kanskje det kunne være noe.
<Trond-> Steam kommer endelig snart til Linux
<Trond-> Bra det begynner å fatte
<jo-erlend> hehe... Leste jeg ikke det for noen år siden?
<Sakarias> jo
<Sakarias> mer wine og lyd folk kommer til å spørre om... vet ikke helt om jeg ser fram til det
<Trond-> jo-erlend, Totem er ikke den beste mediespilleren jeg har vært borti, tvert imot er den altfor simpel og mangler noen funksjoner og noen funksjoner den ikke bra på en gang, men det blir kanskje en update i nærmeste fremtid.
<jo-erlend> men det er klart... Nå som Ubuntu begynner å nærme seg 200 millioner brukere, så blir det mer lønnsomt å lage programvare for Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, mer presist?
<Trond-> Jeg bruker den fordi den ikke har den choppy'en som VLC har klart å få med seg de siste versjonene uten å fikse det
<jo-erlend> jeg forakter forøvrig den bruken av ordet "simpel". Det betyr noe helt annet i mitt daglige vokabular.
<Sakarias> minimalisme
<Sakarias> som er mye av essensen i gnome, og tilhørende programmer
<Trond-> nei ikke minimalisme, den mangler funksjoner sier jeg jo.
<Trond-> minimalisme er bra om det dekker behov
<jo-erlend> ja, Totem er fin sånn. VLC er en fantastisk bra mediaspiller, men den er altfor avansert. Jeg tviler på at jeg kjenner noen som behersker halvparten av funksjonene i VLC.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du sier ikke hvilke funksjoner.
<jo-erlend> hvis du trenger å spille av en DVD-plate over et tregt nettverk til en mobiltelefon, så er VLC  veldig fin.
<Sakarias> totem, spiller av film, lar deg spole... akkurat nok til den vanlige brukeren... trenger du mer, så har du vlc, mplayer osv...
<Trond-> sekund skipping tre forskjellige, like mye frem som tilbake og at jeg skal kunne velge hvor mye for shortcuts. scrolling for volume. er noe jeg kommer på i farten.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Totem har det. shift og control.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Totem ønsker å være mer likt fysiske avspillere, som brukes i stue og sånt. Sånt som DVD og Blu-ray. Nesten alle har gått bort fra det du snakker om, fordi det er mer effektiv å lete fremover enn bakover.
<Trond-> spole?
<jo-erlend> det var noe vi snakket om da jeg var ung. Dengang da vi hadde kassettspillere og videokassetter.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Trond-> har ikke sett noe sånt i Totem
<Sakarias> "scrubbe" som det også blir kalt :P
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg ga deg lenken til en oversikt og du så på den.
<jo-erlend> trykker du på høyre piltast, så hopper du fire skritt frem. Venstre er ett skritt tilbake. Shift og control øker lengden på skip frem og tilbake.
<Trond-> har noen en link til en noen minutters video snutt ?
<jo-erlend> tanken er at du nesten alltid ønsker å hoppe lenger frem enn tilbake.
<jo-erlend> med andre ord: hvis du leter etter noe, så tar du store skritt. Hvis du vil gjenta noe, så hopper du bare så langt tilbake som du må. Det finnes også en funksjon for å hoppe direkte til et tidspunkt, naturligvis.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ... youtube.com? Hva spør du om?
<jo-erlend> hvis du klikker på "spilleliste" i Totem, så får du noen valg. Ett av dem er Youtube.
<Trond-> en avi eller noe slik at jeg kan si hva jeg trenger
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hva du mener. Hvis du mener en tilfeldig video, så kan du jo bare spille av en fra youtube i totem?
<Trond-> ikke stream
<Trond-> jeg skal skippe frames
<Trond-> trenger flyt
<Sakarias> mao du klager over totem, men har ikke noe å spille av? hva pokker har du brukt totem til da?
<jo-erlend> ok. Video downloadhelper.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan anbefale denne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtDGSkZox5M der er det mye du kan se gang på gang.
<Trond-> jeg kan ikke skippe selv etter den er ferdig lasta ned i totem
<Trond-> glem det jeg trykka i skjermen så virka det
<Trond-> pil hopper mye lengre enn shift
<Trond-> shift er også for mye
<jo-erlend> uten modifisering, er pil høyre seksti sekunder og pil venstre femten bakover.
<Trond-> uten? hvor forandrer jeg?
<jo-erlend> du forandrer ved å trykke shift eller control når du trykker piltastene.
<Trond-> du skrev med modifisering hoppet de lengre
<jo-erlend> det er korrekt.
<Trond-> shift hopper kortere enn bare bruke pil
<jo-erlend> javel? Jeg trodde den skulle øke litt og control øke mer. Men jeg bruker ikke de funksjonene så mye.
<Trond-> Hvordan hopper du nøyaktig til et sted med Totem? I VLC kunne jeg bruke shortcuts eller dobbelklikke på timeren.
<jo-erlend> timeren?
<jo-erlend> control+k hopper til et bestemt sted, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> det kan godt tenkes at det finnes en musfunksjon for det. Jeg bruker ikke mus ofte nok til å vite det.
<Trond-> ja ser det i menyen at ctrl+k gjør det
<Sakarias> har ikke totem en tidslinje lenger?
<Trond-> b og f virker ikke
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, joda.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hva skal b og f gjøre?
<Trond-> hoppe frem og tilbake
<Sakarias> begynte å lure :P
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<Trond-> står det med underline
<jo-erlend> jeg synes pil venstre og høyre er mer logiske å bruke til å hoppe frem og tilbake.
<Sakarias> back og forward... ikke så ulogisk
<Trond-> åja står for forward og backward hehe
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, mer logisk å bruke de tastene som det faktisk er piler på, eller?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: enig der
<jo-erlend> b og f sier svært lite i andre språk enn engelsk.
 * Trond- savner VLC funksjonene
<Sakarias> kort hopp med piler fram og bak, lange hopp med pil opp og ned
<jo-erlend> ehrm.. Skjønt det faktisk fungerer på norsk: bakover og forover :)
<jo-erlend> Trond-, "VLC funksjonene"? VLC har et hav av funksjoner.
<Trond-> skulle ønske jeg var en dreven programmerer. hadde jeg laga alt selv.
<Sakarias> så de har ikke tatt en ms word da? ctrl+b i engelsk er bold, i norsk så er det ctrl+f for fet :P
<jo-erlend> Trond-, det finnes Python-bindinger for det.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det er ikke det i LibreOffice og det er jeg glad for.
<jo-erlend> unnskyld.
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte på ikonene. Selvsagt er tastetrykkene de samme :)
<jo-erlend> uhm...
<Trond-> finnes det video konverter i linux som gjør om ting til xvid/mp3? f.eks. fra vob, mov, x264..
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hva sa du egentlig nå? Mener du at det er forskjellige kombinasjoner for norsk og engelsk? Jeg river meg i håret.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, selvsagt. Er det Android du skal ha det til eller?
<Trond-> nei, for pc'er.
<jo-erlend> Android kan kjøres på PCer.
<Trond-> åja trodde det var tablet.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu kan også kjøres på tablets.
<Trond-> jeg skal se dem på linux og windows
<jo-erlend> noe av det første jeg skal gjøre når jeg får igjen N900-en min, er å installere Ubuntu. Kanskje det blir Kubuntu Mobile først.
<Trond-> hvilket redigerings program anbefaler du?
<Trond-> trenger bare et enkelt ett, men som tar en del formater.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg har et godt svar til deg, men jeg nekter å svare før du stiller spørsmålet riktig. Linux er en kernel som brukes i mange forskjellige operativsystemer.
<Trond-> GNU/Linux da ?
<jo-erlend> det holder ikke.
<Trond-> alle distroer er GNU/Linux
<jo-erlend> jada. Alle distroer er datasystemer også.
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig ikke helt sant.
<Trond-> linux os og windows os
<jo-erlend> Debian bruker ikke alltid Linux, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> Debian kan bruke både Linux og Hurd. Dermed er det feil å si at Debian er et GNU/Linux system.
<Trond-> jeg skal spille dem av i Totem. har du et program å anbefale?
<jo-erlend> det er heller ingen selvfølge at et system som bruker både GNU og Linux har noen form for grafikk.
<Sakarias> først i det siste at debian har begynt å bruke hurde
<Sakarias> -e
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du skal ha et program som fungerer overalt, uten noen form for grafikk og sånt, men som bare er avhengig av ting som finnes i alle systemer, så er ffmpeg godt.
<Trond-> nei, må ha grafikk.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, da får du stille et konkret spørsmål. GNU/Linux har ikke noe grafikk.
<Trond-> jeg skal spille dem av i Totem. har du et program å anbefale? <- er godt nok
<jo-erlend> det kommer an på. Hvilken plattform skal du kjøre det på? OS X, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Fedora, Kubuntu, DSL, ...?
<superos> Trond-: Sjekk ut f.eks Arista
<jo-erlend> superos, ikke ødelegg.
<Trond-> jeg skal kun kjøre det i Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> Trond-, du skal med andre ord ha et program for Ubuntu som lar deg konvertere videofiler? WinFF fungerer i Ubuntu og Windows.
<superos> jo-erlend: Ok. Tilbake til Messi showet her da :-)
<jo-erlend> OS X også, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> det ligger i arkivene.
<Trond-> tester arista transcoder
<jo-erlend> superos, jeg godtar ikke at folk omtaler Linux som Ubuntu og motsatt.
<Trond-> hva kaller man distroene?
<Kagee> linux-distroer ?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, Trond/Bergenser
<Trond-> rasist
<Trond-> -P
<jo-erlend> man omtaler operativsystemer ved navn. Vi kaller Windows for Windows, OS X for OS X, Fedora for Fedora og Ubuntu for Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det er nokså enkelt.
<Trond-> heter de ikke distroer fordi de baserer seg på gnu/linux?
<jo-erlend> å snakke om Linux og X11 i Ubuntu, er omtrent like teknisk som å snakke om ntkernel og GDI i Windows. Det er nesten ingen Windows-brukere som gjør det. Jeg forstår ikke hvorfor alle plutselig skal gjøre alt så unødvendig teknisk når man snakker om Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ReactOS bruker også en implementasjon av ntkernel og GDI. Vil du derfor begynne å omtale Windows som Microsoft ntkernel/gdi?
<jo-erlend> ta med DWM for sikkerhetsskyld, bare for å ha spesifisert det totalt åpenbare.
<Trond-> alle pc os'er skal videoene spille av i
<Trond-> os'er til pc'er
<jo-erlend> det er temmelig vanskelig å få til. Microsoft og Apple nekter å godta frie kodeker og nekter samtidig oss å bruke deres.
<jo-erlend> du kan selvsagt installere støtte for det, hvis du vil.
<Trond-> jeg brukte et opensource videoredigerings program i windows til dette'
<Trond-> har glemt hva det heter. tror det gikk an å bruke det i linux også
<jo-erlend> til hva?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, slutt å snakke om Linux. Det er totalt meningsløst.
<Trond-> til å åpne og lagre video filer, men x264 gikk ikke så bra med.
<jo-erlend> hvis du mener Ubuntu, så må du si Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, prøvde du WinFF, som jeg anbefalte?
<Sakarias> handbrake, funker i windows, linux og osx
<Sakarias> gui for ffmpeg
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, mangetakk,
<jo-erlend> Sakarias,  funker det i Wayland?
<Sakarias> sikkert ikke :P
<jo-erlend> da funker det vel ikke i Linux ettersom Linux bruker Wayland?
<Sakarias> hehe, wayland har jeg aldri hørt om, så jeg bare gjettet :P
<jo-erlend> wayland er det som skal overta for x11.
<Trond-> nyeste firefox har en del bugs nå..
<Sakarias> for å være helt korrekt... handbrake, finnes for windows og osx, har ferdige pakker for ubuntu/debian og fedora... andre distroer må sjekkes manuelt
<Trond-> til og med file association funker ikke lenger fra en webside. hver gang spør den om jeg skal lagre eller åpne.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, vi er i en Ubuntu-sentrisk kanal.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, når jeg sier "her hjemme", så spesifiserer jeg ikke adressen vi er på. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hehe, vet det... lurer på hva pokker jeg gjør her lenger :P
<Trond-> mange navn her om dagene men nesten ingen av dem prater
<Sakarias> trenger de det? dere har nok munndiare nok for et helt kor :P
<Kagee> Folk prater når de lurer på noe, kan svare på et spørsmål, eller har noe å si. EOD.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, ved å si at Ubuntu er Linux, er du med på å skade Fedora og Debian og alle de andre. Det er derfor jeg er så opptatt av å snakke om Ubuntu. Vi er nødt til å ikke bidra til å øke skillet mellom distroene, ellers får vi øyer.
<Trond-> står jo her http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel at de er linux
<citoyen> ubuntu *bruker* linux, det *er* ikke linux
<citoyen> ikke at jeg egentlig pleier å være så nitpicky i den diskusjonen
<Trond-> tja.. skal man tenke "==" så er nesten alt vi snakker om feil
<Kagee> tenkte "er lik" ?
<citoyen> velvel
 * citoyen += pute
<Sakarias> natten citoyen
<citoyen> gnatt :)
<Trond-> http://pyrorobotics.org her er det jaggu roboter programmert med python
<jo-erlend> Trond-, ja. I Windows-verdenen er sånt nyttig fordi det bare finnes ett av hvert. Men det som heter DWM i Windows, heter enten Compiz, Metacity, Mutter, KWin, OpenBox.... Vi har så mange valg. Ubuntu har valgt et. Derfor er det mer nyttig å snakke om Ubuntu enn å ramse opp teknologier.
<jo-erlend> bbl. Det er fest her.
<Trond-> barca!
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-29
<Trond-> liker ikke at folk encoder i 25 fps. før var det 29.97, mye bedre.
<Kagee> Er du sikker på at 29.97 er/var vanlig?
<Trond-> til xvid
<Kagee> kan hende pal(25fps) er vanlig i flere land enn NTSC(29.97) ?
<Trond-> det er ntsc siden det er fra usa, men de releaser tv-episoder i 25 fps nå.
<Kagee> ja.... dvs. det kan hende de bruker 25 forde pal er vanlig i flere land ?
<Kagee> *fordi
<Trond-> nei, det er fps, ikke noe pal og ntsc.
<Trond-> de har recorda fra ntsc men releaser i xvid fps
<Kagee> pal bruker 25 fps. ntsc bruker 29.97 fps
<Trond-> står ikke noe pal eller ntsc på file info
<Kagee> nei, men det kan hende at kilden bruke pal/25 fps. Da vil en omkoding gjøre filmen dårligere
<Trond-> det står bitrate og fps
<Trond-> mkv 25 fps er mye bedre flyt enn de senere releaser av xvid 25 fps
<Kagee> hva mener du med flyt?
<Trond-> at man skulle trodd mkv hadde mye mer frames per seconds
<Kagee> hvorfor ?
<Berge> Antagelig på grunn av interlacing.
<Berge> Interlaced 25 fps (som blir 50 fields per second) spilt av rett ser mer flytende ut.
<Berge> Nå er film nesten alltid skutt i 24 fps, og da vil du veldig ha den digitale representasjonen i 24 fps også. Film «skal» se litt hakkete ut.
<Berge> Kagee: Og PAL er brutalt mer vanli enn NTSC.
<Berge> NTSC brukes bare i USA og Japan, sånn ca.
<Berge> (For øvrig kan du enkode interlaced materiale i .mkv-containere, og du kan fint ha kodeken xvid i containere Matroska (.mkv)).
<citoyen> det spiller jo også en rolle hva slags metode som er valgt for deinterlacing, og ikke minst hvor mye bevegelse som er i filmen
<citoyen> og retningen av bevegelsene
<Trond-> http://www.ufc.com/media/130-post-pc-archive 00:10-00:20 hahaha!!
<Trond-> 전 이만 갑니 ser dere tegn eller firkanter?
<Trond-> напомнить sånt noe så jeg aldri i mirk
<comradekingu> !utf-8 | Trond
<Trond-> hva brukte mirk ?
<comradekingu> mirk kan bruke flere forskjellige tegnsett. Det kommer ann på hva nettverket bruker, på freenode er det UTF-8
<Trond-> skal si firefox 4.01 kræsjer mye
<Trond-> er ikke utf-8 standard og 16 og 32 er mer tegn?
<mattis> Trond-: google det
<Mogget> Kagee/Trond-: 29.97 er ntsc og 25 er PAL. To forskjellige standarder og begge brukes fult ut den dag i dag. Men PAL er mer brukt her i Europa og Norden enn NTSC. Jeg er usikker, men tror NTSC er en amerikansk standard.
<Mogget> og der forklarer berge det ja.
<Mogget> *owned*
<Trond-> finnes det noe bra speed download program for ubuntu? axel funka ikke
<Trond-> arista funka ikke med mkv
<Trond-> jeg kan fremdeles se axel under programmer>installert
<Trond-> avinstallerte det..
<Trond-> wow avidemux rocker og ruler den tar alt og gjør alt bedre enn programmet jeg brukte i windows
<Trond-> går det ann å regne ut i libreoffice math eller er det bare for å lage formler?
<Trond-> virtualdub var det jeg brukte før.
<Kagee> Trond-: så vidt jeg vet er libroffice math kun for å vise/skrive formler.
<Kagee> det finnes dog and opensourceprogrammer som regner du for deg, selv om jeg
<Kagee> ikke husker hva de heter
<Kagee> Mogget: lese hele backloggen før man svarer-much? dessuten viste heg mesteparten av det Berge sa eller bekreften
<Kagee> -n+t
<Trond-> det er bedre flyt på tv'en med de 25 fps'ene, det er de som koder som gjør feil. med 29.97 fps (på data) gjorde de hvertfall ikke feil.
<Trond-> hva er enklest å lage script til xchat med? pearl, tcl eller python?
<mattis> det kommer an på hva man kan fra før
<mattis> hva har du programmert i før?
<Trond-> det er egentlig ikke noe forskjell da regner jeg med
<Trond-> alle script gjør det samme..
<Trond-> jeg lærer meg python, men det er vel ikke det samme som mirc scripting.
<brik> nei det er det ikke
<brik> men mirc script er kun for mirc
<brik> perl, tcl og python kan også brukes andre steder
<Trond-> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=bodhi minimalisme based on ubuntu
<Trond-> pent
<citoyen> comradekingu: Nettverket er tegnsett-agnostisk, men på freenode er det en konvensjon at brukerne sender utf-8
<citoyen> men nettverket i seg selv bestemmer ikke tegnsett, det bestemmer hver enkelt bruker
<comradekingu> aha ja, takk for oppklaringen
<comradekingu> Kan man ha lokal praksis på en kanal om man ønsker det?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg leser nesten ikke backlog i det hele tatt.
<Trond-> jo-erlend, driter du i #Python-no ?
<citoyen> comradekingu: selvsagt
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-21
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-22
<xt> http://gnomememes.tumblr.com/
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/tegneserier/Dagens-Wulffmorgenthaler-6819813.html
<Malin> RoyK: lol :)
<trench> gjesp
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-23
<SlimG> Noen som vet hva lovverket sier om å titte i ansattes filer? Jeg er IT ansvarlig og har behov for å fortelle en ansatt at årsaken til den ansattes trege innlogging er fordi den er 23 GB stor (TV-serier såvidt jeg kan se), men jeg vet ikke hvorvidt jeg har lov til å vite dette
<Unhammer> du har vel iallfall lov til å seia kor stor mappa er?
<Unhammer> eller, kor mykje disk dei bruker
<Unhammer> (men kvifor går innlogging treigt pga. det??)
<SlimG> Jeg har allerede opplyst at det er pga. størrelse, men det skorter nok litt på kunnskapene i den andre enden siden personen ikke har gjort noe med det enda
<Unhammer> du kan vel tilby å senda ei liste med dei største filene?
<SlimG> Det er (grøss) XP roaming profile
<Unhammer> ah
<SlimG> Jeg tror ikke det hjelper å sende en liste over .vob filer
<SlimG> Jeg får prøve med størrelse en gang til
<SlimG> Ah, fant riktig artikkel hos lovdata, fant den ikke tidligere
<SlimG> Såre enkelt, "spør personen om lov, og oppgi hvorfor man spør om lov", jeg forventet noe mye mer komplekst :)
<Unhammer> :)
<geirha> "Ok, men vent litt! *slette unda tv-seriene fra piratebay*, ok, nå kan du se om du finner problemet."
<SlimG> :) hehe
<Unhammer> =P
<Unhammer> lastar verkeleg folk ned sånt på jobben?
<Atluxity> spørs du seriøst?
<SlimG> Personlig syns eg ikkje det er noko i forhold til at dei støtt og stadig spør om å få Adobe Reader lisens så dei kan endre .pdf filer ... :P
<Unhammer> :/
<Malin> SlimG: har du noen mulighet til å oppgradere themen til ubuntu-norge til den nye? jeg tenker også det hadde vært kjekt med egen download-seksjon der, slik at man kan linke til ubuntu.no og man fikk info på norsk slik man får f.eks. her: http://www.ubuntu.com/download ser jo det er en nedlastseksjon på ubuntu.no også, men den hadde vært fin med en ansiktsløft :)
<superos> SlimG trenger kanskje assistanse. Be han om eller annen tilgang til systemet og hjelp han med arbeidet.
<Malin> ja, om jeg kan få tilgang så kan jeg jo gjøre litt selv også :) ikke bare SlimG som må gjøre alt :)
<superos> Ser det er en del spam i forumet også.
<superos> Helt klart at her trenger vi flere frivillige til å vedlikeholde ubuntu.no
<Malin> ja, jeg har ikke sett så mye i forumet :)
<Malin> men var det du som fortalte meg det da jeg fikk tilgang mon tro?
<Malin> vi skulle laget en liste over hva vi trenger
<superos> Malin: Det første gang jeg ser at det er spam i forumet. Er ikke aktiv der selv.
<superos> Men det bør være et team med webmasters og moderatorer.
<superos> Slik at ikke alt faller på en person.
<superos> *opplagt*
<RoyK> Dagens sykkeltur: Grefsen krk - Grefsen krk, 55min inkludert 5 minutter og en plomme ved St. Margaretakirken…
<huayra> SlimG, kan vi kanskje aktivere MOlom
<huayra> for drupal er det ingenting som slår det
<Malin> superos: ja, nettopp, det kan ikke bare være SlimG som skal ha alt på seg
<Malin> osv
<huayra> så slipper vi spam med en gang
<huayra> evt, gi meg tilgang til staging, jeg setter det opp så kan du speile det til produ etterpå
<Malin> huayra: hva er MOlom ?
<huayra> manglet en l: http://mollom.com/about
<huayra> Dries er mannen bak både Drupal og Mollom
<huayra> sympatisk og flink, er han også
<Malin> jøss, hvordan kan man vite at noe er spam ?!
<Malin> altså en maskin
<Malin> eller vent nå litt
<Malin>  det finnes jo et spamfilter :$
<Malin> i e-post......
<huayra> Malin, la oss bare si at den er så effektiv som et automatisert system kan bli
<huayra> :)
<Malin> :)
<huayra> believe me, it works!
<Malin> da stemmer jeg for
<superos> huayra: Men hvordan kobler man opp Mollom mot diskusjonsforumet vi bruker?
<huayra> så slipper vi spam
<huayra> (det er drupal)
<Malin> superos: for si det som huayra sa. Det bare virker :) :p
<Malin> :D
<huayra> superos, jeg bruker det flere steder. Det er virkelig det beste som finnes (slår akismet og andre anti-spam moduler)
<superos> Denne viser det nye oppdaterte temaet til Drupal
<huayra> Malin, slettet alt spammet nå
<huayra> (tror jeg)
<Malin> huayra: kjempe :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-24
<RoyK> gd mrgn
<Solskogen> er det noen her som bruker linux containers?
<Atluxity> skal jeg ha en container så hadde jeg heller brukt en shipping container
<Malin> hihi
<Malin> Solskogen: sånn her du tenker på? http://saturn.ffzg.hr/rot13/index.cgi/linux-containers.png?action=attachments_download;page_name=lxc;id=20110518071231-0-24684
<Solskogen> :P
<Solskogen> linux containers aka lxc
<Malin> :)
<Malin> men hva er det? :)
<Malin> hm, jeg kan jo google.... :$
<Solskogen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXC
<Malin> hm, det virket jo lurt :)
<Solskogen> jeg funderer nemlig på hvor mye magi ubuntu gjør med lxc og hvor mye jeg må gjøre elmanuele
<Solskogen> det jeg finner av dokumentasjon og tilfeldige blogger er at en skal lage et bridge-interface
<RoyK> meep
<Solskogen> men så ser jeg at det plutselig har dukket opp et lxcbr0-interface
<RoyK> Malin: ganske lurt ;)
<RoyK> Malin: men av og til er det like greit med en vm...
<Solskogen> Malin: det er så smart at FreeBSD kom med konseptet i 2000
<Solskogen> Sun/Solaris kopierte konseptet og lanserte zones i 2005
<Malin> aha :)
<Malin> og jeg hørte om det i dag, 12år etter :p :)
<Solskogen> og i 2012 er det strengt tatt bare tøys i linux-verdenen
<Malin> ah
<Solskogen> dårlig dokumentert og en må gjerne gjøre en del hacks i /etc i de virtuelle for at det skal virke
 * RoyK bruker kvm og klarer seg fint med det
<Solskogen> noe som gjør at drift og vedlikehold ikke er så hyggelig som det burde ha vært
<Malin> ah, kjipt
<Solskogen> det har dog vært to prosjekter for linux som har hatt noe av de samme egenskapene, men det har vært patcher til linux og aldri i det offisielle treet
<Solskogen> (jeg tenker altså på vServer og OpenVZ)
<Solskogen> dog, både vServer og OpenVZ krever de samme type hackene i skriptene/konfigurasjonen i /etc
<Solskogen> mens skriptene i Solaris og FreeBSD er laget for å både kjøres i en sone/jail og rett på jernet
<Malin> ok
<RoyK> det er også ting du ikke kan gjøre fra ei sone, type starte en nfs-server, siden den kjører i kjerna
<RoyK> med moderne virtualisering som bruker paravirtualiserte drivere, er det mindre overhead enn det var i gode, gamle dager, og dermed koster det mindre å virtualisere helt
<xt> Og det er mykjer meir fleksibelt med oppgradering, flytting mellom hoster, osv
<Solskogen> det er fordeler og ulemper med det ene og det andre
<Solskogen> men jeg liker svært godt at et jail tar 7MB
<RoyK> joda, men fleksibiliteten til VM-er er etter min mening verdt den ekstra vekta ;)
<Solskogen> sikkerheten derimot, henger i en tynn tråd
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-25
<Solskog1> eh, mdadm
<Solskog1> skal den oppføre seg slik at etter en reboot så har md0 forflyttet seg plutselig til md127?
<xt> Solskogen: du kan sette namn på MD-devicane i mdadm.conf
<xt> skal normalt ikkje skje etter omstart at den får nytt namn, men om den mangler i confen så kanskje
<Solskogen> huh?
<Solskogen> hva må jeg rote i en configfil for?
<atluxity1> om du vil ha den til å være et spesifikt navn?
<Solskogen> jeg gjorde jo ikke det da jeg laget raidet hvorfor må jeg det etter reboot?
<Solskogen> teit
<Atluxity> aner ikke
<xt> Solskogen: det er som eg sa ikkje normal oppførsel
<xt> normalt sett vil den lagre namnet i mdadm.conf når du oppretter raidet
<xt> og aldri endre seg
<Solskogen> mdadm.conf blir vel ikke rørt av mdadm vel?
<Solskogen> annet enn lest
<Solskogen> det stemmer, jeg fjernet min mdadm.conf og laget raidet på nytt
<Solskogen> ingen ny mdadm.conf i /etc/mdadm
<RoyK> Solskogen: nei, mdadm blir ikke laga, men du bør lage en for å få konsistent navngivning av enhetene
<RoyK> http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/ ;)
<Malin> waawaa kontaktet meg og spør om hvorfor han er bannet. Skal vi slippe han inn igjen? Jeg tror Jo-Erlend bannet han
<SlimG> Hva ble han bannet for?
<Malin> det stod det ikke noe om
<Malin> men tror Jo-Erlend mente han bare trolla her og ikke bidro til noe konstruktivt osv. Jeg syntes nå kanskje han virket å kverrulere på alt mulig og sånt, men kanskje det er noe vi trenger også?
<brik> 19.05-22:18:02  * jo-erlend forklarer at waawaa, i likhet med *sofa og endel andre, bare er grums fra hans egen fortid og ikke er her for å gjøre noe bra for noen, men bare for å forsøple.
<Malin> ja
<xt> Blir kanskje litt rart å sperre dei når jo-erlend ikkje er her sjølv
<Malin> men fra hans fortid? kjenner Jo-Erlend waawaa fra før da?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> kan vi ikke slippe han inn og evt. fjerne han igjen om han viser seg å faktisk være et problem?
<Malin> men det er jo en del ting som er pussig også. han hater Ubuntu, men vil gjerne være her fordi han bruker ubuntu på jobb
<Malin> og tja
<Malin> men vi kan jo prøve en kort periode og se
<Malin> jeg har ikke noe tilgang til å banne noen eller noe adminrettigheter her, så noen andre må i såfall følge med.
<Malin> jeg har ikke noe behov for å ha noe admin-tilgang her heller egentlig :)
<Malin> så, hvem unbanner?
<superos> Hvis han synes det er nødvendig å nevne at han hater Ubuntu hele tiden så er det ikke noe poeng i å ha han her inne.
<superos> Men slipp han gjerne inn på prøve.
<superos> *min mening*
<Atluxity> jeg savner han ikke
<Malin> enig med dere, men om det fortsetter med sånne haske kommentarer så stenger vi han heller ute igjen?
<SlimG> Jeg tenker det var en grunn til at han ble bannet, og ikke bare kicket
<Malin> så det er flertall for å ikke slippe han inn?
<brik> etter det jo-erlend sa så høres det ikke ut som det er bare det waawaa har sagt her inne, høres ut som han har kjennskap til waawaa fra før av
 * SlimG stemmer nei
<xt> SlimG, på det aktuelle tidspunktet så joina jo-erlend kanalen, banna han, og stakk igjen
<xt> så vidt eg hugser
<Malin> skal jeg spørre waawaa om han kjenner Jo-Erlend fra før?
<Malin> xt: det jeg også husker
<brik> eller spørre jo-erlend?
<Malin> går vel an å spørre han, men han er jo ikke på chatten mer, tror jeg
<Malin> eller kan man kanskje prate til noen selv om man ikke er på samme kanal
<SlimG> Noe helt annet: Finnes det algoritme/nøkkelløsninger som lar bruker1 kryptere hemmeligfil1, men ikke dekryptere. og at bruker2 har mulighet til å dekryptere filen med sin egen supernøkkel?
<brik> det kan man
<SlimG> Jeg ønsker at backupserver henter backups og krypterer dem, så om noen fysisk stjeler serveren, så får de ikke tilgang til filene
<Malin> da får jeg si til waawaa at det ikke så ut som folk her ville ha han inn her
<SlimG> Og jeg slipper å oppgi dekrypteringsnøkkel til FS ved boot hver gang det har vært strømbrudd
<SlimG> Malin: Eller du kan sende han chatloggen ... ser ut til at logs.ubuntu-eu.org er bortevekk ja ...
<Malin> hm, så ingen log?
<Malin> men jeg kan vel poste et som ble postet her?
<Malin> det jo-erlend a?
<Malin> *sa
<SlimG> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/25/%23ubuntu-no.html <- Ser ut som den har noen timer latens
<Malin> fant loggen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/19/%23ubuntu-no.html
<Malin> viste han loggen altså
<Malin> han sa han ikke skjønte noe av det jo-erlend sa, og jeg aner jo ikke hva som er sant eller ei om det
<Malin> men men. end of story
<RoyK> 26km på sykkelen i 28˚C - phew
<Malin> steike
<RoyK> noe sånt ;)
<Malin> ja... i den tempen på sykkel og du kunne hatt speilegg når du kom hjem. bare å ha bagasjebrett og noe innretning som samler varme
 * RoyK tusler i dusjen
<Malin> høres lurt ut
<RoyK> jeg tilhører ikke gruppa som kommer til å klage høylytt over at det blir 10 grader kaldere til uka http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/langtidsvarsel.html
<Malin> :)
<Malin> 18 grader funker vel det også. vært noe sånt her i dag +-
<Malin> men sola kom nå i sted
 * RoyK vil bli i så god form at han kan sykle ei mil eller to uten å være gjennomblaut av svette
<Solskogen> takk, RoyK :)
<Solskogen> kjapt spørsmål, som muligens har litt lengere svar: så fremt software-raidet /ikke/ er en del av root, skal en da lage raid av hele disker eller partisjoner?
<RoyK> Solskogen: for ting som ikke er for rota, så bruk hele disker
<RoyK> det er i det minste mitt råd
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-26
<Kagee> Alternative-installeren taklet å bruke trådløskortet med WPA-sikring som installasjonsnettverk. Imponerende.
<Kagee> Noe som ikke er så imponerende er denne guiden jeg følger.
<Kagee> Den er grei for å sette opp fulldisk/full-partisjons-kryptering, men en av de siste kommentarene er "If you can figure out how to boot the system, bypassing the passphrase, let us know."
<Kagee> Hva pokker er poenget med et kryptert rootsystem om man ikke har noen tilgangskontroll på det -_____-
<RoyK> Kagee: kan du ikke bare bruke kryptert hjemmeområde?
 * RoyK ser ikke helt poenget med å kryptere prekompilerte binærfiler
<Kagee> Slik at de prekompilerte binærfilene ikke kan byttes ut eller nye kan legges til uten min viten
<RoyK> jaha - og hvem skulle gjøre det, og hvordan? hadde kanskje vært bedre med en jevnlig md5/sha/noe av filene, da
<RoyK> du vet jo ikke om noen gjør det under nesa på deg med kryptert rot heller
<Kagee> ved å ta ut disken, montere den, erstatte filene og sette den inn igjen ?
<RoyK> du må jo montere filsystemet for å bruke det, og da er det jo som alle andre typer filsystemer
<RoyK> Kagee: så bruk checksumming
<Kagee> ja, men det er bare ukryptert når jeg faktisk har tillat det ?
<RoyK> kan du ikke bare bruke truecrypt, da?
<RoyK> eller en av de andre programpakkene som finnes der ute som krypterer alt
<Kagee> i am ?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> trodde du sa du brukte vanlig install
<RoyK> TrueCrypt er vel ikke med i Ubuntu, sist jeg sjekka
<Kagee> Alternativ install med LVM enc.
<RoyK> LVM encryption != TrueCrypt
<Kagee> I am aware of this.
<RoyK> så bruk truecrypt
 * RoyK stikker og finner på noe bedre, som å sykle etpar mil eller gå på biblioteket eller noe
<Kagee> Hvorfor?
<Kagee> Du har bare sagt jeg skal bruke TC, du har ikke forklart hvorfor.
<RoyK> fordi det virker
<Kagee> Det gjør ikke LVM crypt?
<RoyK> tydeligvis ikke, som du sier
 * RoyK stakk
<Kagee> Hva?
<Kagee> Nei. Det er guiden som babler om at de vil ha passordløs dekryptering
<Kagee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/995140
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 995140 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-video-all fails to install from ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kagee> nå sitter jeg fast på denne (daaam)
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> passordløs kryptering høres jo smart ut :D
<RoyK> men dah er det ut i det fri :)
<Kagee> Da skal du få dra, bajbaj.
<pinc> hvordan gaar det?
<Kagee> bugs, bugs, bugs
<Kagee> tror jeg har klart å lure installasjonen nå ved å rename deb-filene *krysse fingre*
<blaamann> Kagee: Driver på med? Oppgradering, installering el?
<Kagee> ren install av xubuntu
<blaamann> Ok, og den er buggy?
<Kagee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/995140
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 995140 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-video-all fails to install from ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blaamann> Aha, men rart at ingen har svart i tråden om det funker å legge til "_amd64.deb".
<Kagee> *svare i tråden at det funker å rename filene*
<Kagee> eller, ikke enda
<Kagee> Installasjonen er kommet forbi det punktet der, men er ikke 100% funnført enda
<Kagee> \o/
<RoyK> Kagee: fikk du til?
<Kagee> Aye
<Kagee> måtte rename litt på minnepinnen for å fikse buggen, etter det fungerte systemkrypteringen utmerker
<RoyK> oppdaterte du bøggen med info om hvordan du fiksa det? ;)
<Kagee> indeed.
<pinc> bỏggen blog?
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-27
<papamike> hva er lettest å gjør for å få tatt backup av hele maskinen?
<RoyK> papamike: det er mange, hva skal du ta backup til?
<RoyK> det enkleste er kanskje rsync
<RoyK> men rsync vil ikke støtte flere versjoner osv som skikkelig backupprogramvare gjør
<RoyK> bacula er et godt backupprogram...
<RoyK> !backup
<lubotu3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blaamann> sib.no
<blaamann> Oops, feil vindu.
<Solskogen> jeg har lett og lett etter et init.d-skript som starter VirtualBox VM-er under oppstart, men har ikke funnet noe. har noen noe tips annet enn å skrive det selv?
<dagerik> demsg sier scanner er oppdaget osv. Men simple scan får error når jeg prøver å scanne. Halp? (debian)
<Malin> om du tar lsusb
<Malin> finner den scanneren der?
<RoyK> Solskogen: virtualbox fra oracle, eller den åpne varianten?
<IvarB> o/
<Solskogen> RoyK: begge deler har VBoxManage, meg bekjent.
<RoyK> Solskogen: joda, men jeg tenkte kanskje ubuntu-pakka kunne komme med et init-skript - den fra oracle har nok ikke det
<Solskogen> takk for tipset, men den hadde det heller ikke
<RoyK> ok
<Solskogen> bare et skript for å lage moduler(!)
<Solskogen> eh
<Solskogen> laste
<RoyK> da er det vel bare å skrive sjøl
<RoyK> /etc/init.d/skeleton er en grei start
<Solskogen> har det vittelig gått så til helvete at vi trenger wrappere for /alt/?
<Solskogen> RoyK: jepp, har sett den
<dagerik> malin: Scanner er registrert men blir ikke "detected" av scannerprogrammet.
<malin> og dette skjer om du logger ut og inn igjen, eller rebooter osv også?
<malin> mener jeg har opplevd noe lignende før nemlig
<dagerik> Jeg har ikke logget ut eller rebooted. Tror ikke det hjelper ass.
<malin> har du prøvd å starte scannerprogrammet på nytt?
<dagerik> yep
<malin> evt. prøvd å ta ut scanneren og koble den til igjen?
<dagerik> ja
<malin> oki
<malin> hm, jeg ville i alle fall da prøvd å starte på nytt, men det burde jo som du sier ikke være nødvendig
<blaamann> dagerik: Kanskje noe her https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<dagerik> Den aktuelle pc-en kjører debian. Men teksten gjelder kanskje likevel.
<RoyK> malin: å starte på nytt er en windows-uting ;)
<malin> I know......
<malin> derfor en bør unngå sånt
<malin> men tja, du restarta da den virituelle serveren jeg låner hos deg i sted :)
<Kagee> malin: sikkert kernelupgrade. det krever reboot
<RoyK> malin: nei, jeg bare kasta deg ut ;)
<RoyK> malin: men ja, jeg burde jo restarte den snart, siden den har fått ny kjerne og sånt
<malin> RoyK: ah, så det du gjorde, syntes du skrev noe om å reboote, men whatever :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-20
<lolgnu> RoyK: våken?
<lolgnu> jeg overskrev accidentally første 2gb av rota
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> imorgen blir jeg glad :p
<IvarB> jaha
<Mathias> da får postkassa litt RAM :p
<IvarB> hehe'
<geirha> Hva skal postkassa med RAM da?
<Mathias> buffre post
<RoyK> lolgnu: oops :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: ganske skjeldent at jeg er våken klokka halv åte åp en fridag...
<RoyK> lolgnu: menmen - det er vel bare rota - reinstallere, kanskje?
<Malinux> jeg er ikke våken enda jeg og jeg har vært "våken" siden halv tolv eller så
<lolgnu> RoyK: det merkelige er at maskinen tilsynelatende fungerer helt fint
<lolgnu> "Kan ikke starte filbehandler: INN/UT-feil" :P
<lolgnu> Jeg fikk låne en raspberry pi, hadde tenkt å undersøke om jeg kunne bygge en backupserver av den
<lolgnu> Så skal jeg kopiere imaget etter å ha drukket øl og vodka
<lolgnu> NÃ¥ er dilemmaet om jeg vil tilbake til 12.10
<Malinux> du bør sette i gang kopieringa og så kan du drikke øl og vodka
<Malinux> kjører du 13.04 og viltilbake til 12.10 ?
<Malinux> jeg trives med 12.04 jeg, dog lurer jeg på om Debian er enda mer stabil
<lolgnu> Jeg får ikke til driverne mine med 13.04
<lolgnu> Jeg vet ikke helt hvilken fordeler 13.04 vil ha
<lolgnu> og 12.10 har vel samme opplegget
<Malinux> og drivereene dine er?
<lolgnu> ati 7730m elns
<Malinux> holder meg til lts jeg.... gjorde ikke det før, men for å være sikker på å ha en pc, så er det nok slit med lts
<lolgnu> kan ikke lspci for jeg overskrev lspci
<Malinux> når ting ikke virker så kan jeg risikere at jeg blir irritert og da kan det jo fort bli lite igjen av laptoppen
<lolgnu> heh, kjenner til den. tror jeg slo i hjel harddisken min på gamlelaptopen en gang
<Malinux> kjenner at jeg blir mindre og mindre interessert i å bruke tid på å fikse problemer når jeg heller kunne brukt de til å bruke maskinen til noe fornuftig
<lolgnu> har vært få kule nye oppgraderinger i det siste
<Malinux> men er det stabilt nok?
<Malinux> jeg sliter i 12.04 med at compiz tidvis henger seg
<lolgnu> Bruker du unity?
<Malinux> ja
<lolgnu> unity er dødsfrustrerende. I 13.04 sluttet alt + f2 å funke raskt nå
<lolgnu> nå funker det ikke i dethele tatt da
<Malinux> hm :S
<Malinux> ikke bra
<Malinux> alt + f2 er fint når man trenger xkill
<Malinux> når ting henger
<lolgnu> jeg erstattet det med noe annet dilldall
<lolgnu> Jeg har litt lyst til å lage meg en egen ubuntu blogg
<lolgnu> En som summerer alt jeg trenger å gjøre
<RoyK> lolgnu: "sysadmining under the influence" i natt? ;)
<Malinux> lolgnu: det hadde vært kuult
<lolgnu> Jepp, ganske full. moralen er vel å ikke låne maskinvare klokken 8 om morgenen etter å ha drukket i flere timer
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> kjør opp 12.04, så har du noe som virker ;)
<lolgnu> Jeg tenkte å teste om jeg kan lage noen form for datasenter i en skoeske :P
<lolgnu> Egentlig en mindre eske
<lolgnu> Største problemet er vel I/O
<RoyK> du kan bruke en pi til mye rart, men på i/o suger den ganske hardt
<lolgnu> 12.04 er lts?
<Malinux> ja
<lolgnu> ba dama laste det ned
 * RoyK bruker (nesten konsekvent) LTS til alt som ikke er til test
<lolgnu> YES; jeg har ennå ssh
<RoyK> hvordan klarte du å nuke 2GB av den disken?
<RoyK> fyllerør?
<lolgnu> dd bs=1M if=debian-rasberry.img of=/dev/sda --force :P
<RoyK> *flire*
<lolgnu> ja, idiotisk feil. men alkoholen hjalp vel ikke
<RoyK> kjekt å sjekke størrelsen på disken først (cat /proc/partitions etc)
<lolgnu>    8        0   58615704 sda
<lolgnu>    8        1   41948160 sda1
<lolgnu>    8        2          1 sda2
<lolgnu>    8        5   16664576 sda5
<lolgnu> autotab fungerer ikke lengre...
<RoyK> klarte noe tilsvarende på TG for kanskje 15 år siden etter 32 timer med feilsøking av noen feil
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - reinstallere, kanskje?
<lolgnu> jeg burde lagt swap først, da kan jeg overskrive uten noe stress
<RoyK> ja, eller kanskje tenke før du dd-er noe neste gang :P
<lolgnu> ja, med ssd så går det vel fort
<lolgnu> virker som om firefox er død også
<RoyK> dakar :)
<lolgnu> crashplan krasjet, thunar er borte (men har to vindu oppe)
<RoyK> pasienten er døende :)
<lolgnu> funker bedre enn når windowsdisken døde
<RoyK> mista en disk i går i raidet - ikke noe dårlige smartdata, alt helt fint, så plutselig *poff* - borte
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683448/
<IvarB> ikke si sånt....
<IvarB> hysj
<IvarB> du skremmer diskene mine
<RoyK> kanskje selvmord - deprimert av å sitte ved siden av en ssd...
<RoyK> men sjekk størrelsen i pastebin :)
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> holy shit
<Mathias> RoyK: kan jeg få et par PB? :p
<lolgnu> RoyK: du tok vel image av den? :P
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> hehe
<lolgnu> hva er oddsen for at jeg beholder netverk hvis jeg plugger inn ruteren?
<Mathias> ?
<Mathias> plugge den hvor?
<Mathias> hva er oddsen for at hunden til naboen overlever at jeg skyter med hagla?
<lolgnu> jder krasjet indicator plugin
<IvarB> http://pastebin.com/gicV1HAn
<IvarB> ser ting greit ut her?
<IvarB> Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
<IvarB> hvordan fikser jeg det her?
<lolgnu> at den ikke er i smartctl databasen?
<lolgnu> legg den til i smartctl databasen?
<Malinux> er det en måte man teste ut denne på uten å herpe hele maskina? http://www.openfirmware.info/OpenBIOS
<lolgnu> ** (nm-applet:27791): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-CAAALMHEb0: Oppkobling nektes
<RoyK> IvarB: ser at de fleste av diskene mine heller ikke er i den databasen
<IvarB> ok
<lolgnu> jeg skulle ønske ubuntu lagde en versjon av ceni
<RoyK> ceni?
<IvarB> et betong firma?
<lolgnu> aptosid sin kommandolinje nettverkskonfigurering
<IvarB> ceni.no :P
<lolgnu> kan ikke åpne lenker :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: sutremikkel :)
<lolgnu> får sette opp rasberryen med telefonen min :P
<RoyK> tar jo ikke rare tida å reinstallere heller, da...
<lolgnu> skal det, men jeg trenger frokost først
<RoyK> falt 20 meter og overlevde, blir nok frisk igjen - sånn griseflaks har man ikke ofte... http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/--17-aringen-er-utenfor-livsfare-7206444.html#.UZoStoJtriY
<IvarB> sånn er det med steiner også :P
<RoyK> steiner?
<lolgnu> http://www.amazon.com/Pogoplug-POGO-V4-A3-01-Series-4/dp/B006I5MKZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345058754&sr=8-1&keywords=pogoplug+series+4
<lolgnu> Kanskje en sånn vil være bedre enn en pi?
<RoyK> pi til backup vil nok ikke være så smart
<RoyK> er jo ikke noe sata der
<RoyK> bare usb2
<Malinux> kan vel ikke være så intelignt heller når man prøver å hoppe sånn mellom to blokker :S
<RoyK> Malinux: nei...
<Malinux> liksom hm.. jeg har ikke nøkkel... la oss hoppe over her :S
<Malinux> grøss
<Malinux> er ikke tegnefilm detta
<RoyK> lolgnu: ah - det er en shivaplug-liknende greie - har en guruplug selv
<RoyK> lolgnu: du får vel guruplug med e-sata - det vil nok være bedre enn den der
<lolgnu> jeg prøver å finne noe som er svinbillig, stille, og kan bli sende OK ut
<RoyK> dvs spørs hvor mye den lille cpu-en klarer
<RoyK> lolgnu: NAS!
<lolgnu> de er så dyre og de har også grusom hardware
<RoyK> hva er det som er så grusomt med den?
<lolgnu> Noen kjører propeteriær programvare
<RoyK> de fleste kjører bare en enkel linux-distro
<lolgnu> Men jeg har ikke sett noen for under 1000. Jeg vil heller ha redudans enn å betale 600 for et jallakabinett
<RoyK> https://www.deal.no/deal/default.asp?page=vare&ProdusentID=DNS-320L
<lolgnu> kan jeg putte debian/ubuntu på den?
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> jeg har jobba litt med QNAP-401
<RoyK> 410
<RoyK> SPARC-basert sak som kjørte en eller annen rar distro
<lolgnu> jeg har hørt skrekkhistorier om NAS som instalerer noe piss og dør
<RoyK> med fire disker, kjørte den opp raid-10 for rota og brukte resten i raid-5 eller -6
<RoyK> lolgnu: det er bare linux - fullt mulig å gjøre dumme ting der også, som du kanskje husker ;)
<lolgnu> Det fine med pi er at om det skjer noe sender jeg bare et nytt minnekort i posten
<RoyK> joda, pi vil også funke, men det vil ikke gå spesielt fort
<RoyK> apropos pi http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/20/32_way_raspebrry_pi_cluster/
<Malinux> men ved å kjøre flere i cluster, vil man få raskere i/o ? må vel være ulig å koble til en satakontroller via den der pluggen på kortet jeg ikke husker hva heter
<RoyK> til pi-en?
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> via usb http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/360/can-i-attach-a-sata-controller
<Malinux> GPIO eller noe heter den
<RoyK> men 480Mbps er jo ikke helt SATA-hastighet, da
<Malinux> nei, men er det raskt nok?
<RoyK> GPIO kan ikke brukes til sånt med mindre du skriver en egen driver, da...
<lolgnu> hva kan gpio brukes til?
<RoyK> kanskje greit nok for én disk, men kobler du på flere og skal ha redundans/raid, så tror jeg nok det blir lovlig treigt
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> ok, men så lenge det er lovlig går det vel? :p
<RoyK> lolgnu: tja - alt fra å skru LEDs på og av til å automatisere mer avanserte greier
 * lolgnu contemplerer å bygge et flyvende NAS med lasere
<RoyK> eller SPI eller RS/232-kommunikasjon osv
 * RoyK lurer på hva lolgnu røyker på
<lolgnu> jeg har masse elmotorer fra cdrom
<lolgnu> og to lasere
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg vurderte å lage et rbpi cluster, men jeg kan ikke se hva det skulle gjort
<RoyK> lite vits i å sette opp ei klynge med mindre du skal bruke den til noe :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: Buisness plan: rasberry pi colocation
<RoyK> :)
<lolgnu> lurer på hva man kunne tatt
<RoyK> bygge om et kjøleskap til rpi-colo? :)
<lolgnu> Så svinbillig vinskap på komplett
<Malinux> om det går an å få optimal i/o så kunne man jo satt sammen filservere basert på raspberry-pi clustere
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=773076 ?
<lolgnu> ja
<RoyK> Malinux: eller bruke skikkelig hardware til filserverne :P
<lolgnu> Malinux: hvis du bruker mer enn to tjener du jo ikke mer penger
<Malinux> raspberry pi er kanskje ikke skikkelig hardware? :)
<RoyK> joda, men den har dårlig ytelse på I/O
<Malinux> lolgnu: aner ikke :)
<RoyK> så ikke spesielt egna til filserver
<lolgnu> 700 kroner så bør du jo klare å finne et NAS
<Malinux> det er jo hele problemet med å tjene penger på noe, man må sette en pris høyere enn det man kjøper inn for. altså blir jeg bare et fordyrende mellomledd
<lolgnu> Malinux: nei
<lolgnu> Hvis man kunne hostet 50 rbpi på 100mbit linje ville de nesten ikke måtte betale noe hver
<lolgnu> ISPen min hadde vel ikke likt det da :P
<Malinux> sånnsett så
<lolgnu> Du tilbyr jo en tjeneste. Hvis jeg selv kunne bygd en rasberry pi eller et NAS ville jeg jo gjort det. Det fantastiske med kapitalisme er jo at jeg kan bytte min tid med noen andre som er spesialisert sin tid.
<lolgnu> Alle tjener på det
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg selv ville utvikle rbpi kunne jeg gjort det, men jeg vil ikke ta risikoen, det er risikoen utviklerne får profit av.
<Malinux> bedre om man kan produsere ting uten at man er avhengig av at man må ha profitt. Hvorfor kan man ikke produsere ting folk trenger og la det koste det det koster å produsere det i stedet?
<lolgnu> Samme gjelder når du er ansatt i en bedrift. Du slipper å risikere kapital, men du tjener ikke like mye som om du hadde risikert kapitalen.
<lolgnu> Malinux: fordi du trenger en liten buffer for å flytte kapital dit den er best brukt.
<Malinux> men det er jo fordyrende
<lolgnu> nei
<Malinux> da koster ting kanskje 20% mer enn det trenger osv
<Malinux> alt etter hvor store profittmarginer man har
<lolgnu> Det stemmer bare ike
<Malinux> fordi at?
<Malinux> ville du likt om jeg kjøpte inn pepperkakeformer og alt som trengs for å lage pepperkaker og kom hjem til deg fordi vi skulle bake pepperkaker
<lolgnu> Profitmarginen dekker bare risikoen. Hvis du skulle dekket risikoen til alle som feiler ville det blitt like dyrt.
<Malinux> så sier jeg at siden jeg har kjøpt inn alt, så gidder jeg ikke lage de. Det kan du gjøre, men da skal jeg ha 75% av alle pepperkakekne
<Malinux> ja, det er jo en del som går konkurs f.eks.
<lolgnu> Ja, og de slipper du å betale noe til, fordi du betaler en liten avanse til selskapene du bruker.
<Malinux> slipper å betale til hvem da? Et firma som går konkurs?
<lolgnu> Malinux: Hva ville du sakt hvis du bakte pepperkaker hjemme og jeg kom å tok 38% som jeg solgte og så brukte pengene til å bombe et vilkårlig land i midtøsten?
<lolgnu> ja
<lolgnu> Når noen starter en bedrift tar de den risikoen, dvs hvis det ikke funker må de betale, og resten av samfunnet slipper
<Malinux> resten av samfunnet slipper?
<Malinux> hvordan da?
<lolgnu> Pengene er jo fruktene av noen andres arbeid
<Malinux> aha :) altså er pengene som risikerer tatt et sted :) fra noen andres arbeid :)
<Malinux> *som risikeres
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg starter en bedrift, for penger jeg har opparbeidet med å tilby en tjeneste (bake pepperkaker feks), så er det min tid jeg kaster bort hvis bedriften går konkurs.
<lolgnu> tiden jeg solgte for å få pengene til å starte bedriften
<Malinux> men for å starte en stor bedrift, er det neppe nok å bake pepperkaker
<Malinux> altså må du kanskje ansette noen som kan gi deg de pengene du trenger?
<Malinux> og når du starter bedriften så gjør du det for å tjene enda mer penger på andres arbeid?
<lolgnu> Nei, derfor trenger man avanse. Hvis jeg har en profitmargin kan jeg utvide selskapet uendelig så lenge det er skalerbart.
<lolgnu> Malinux: De tjener penger på min risiko
<Malinux> hvem tjener penger på din risiko?
<Malinux> de som virkelig tjener penger er vel bedriftseieren?
<lolgnu> Alle ansatte, kunder og jeg som eier
<Malinux> eller er bedriftseiere snille mennekser som tenker at hm, nei nå tror jeg at jeg lager et firma gitt så folk får seg jobb
<lolgnu> De trenger ikke å være "snille"
<lolgnu> Kapitalisme er en løsning som gjør at egoisme kan gi alle fordeler
<Malinux> nei, men jeg har vondt for å tro at noen starter et firma uten at det fordi de har lyst å tjene masse penger
<RoyK> lolgnu: nå går nok ikke alle pengene til å bombe midtøsten - mye går faktisk til sykehus og sånt - tro det eller ei :)
<lolgnu> Jeg har en høne jeg vil bli kvitt, så selger jeg den til personen som trenger den mest
<lolgnu> den som trenger den mest er villig til å betale mest
<lolgnu> Malinux: Hvorfor skulle noen startet en bedrift hvis man ikke tjente noe på det?
<lolgnu> Hvorfor risikere årevis av arbeid, i tillegg til oppsparte middler hvis man ikke tjener noe på det? Når jeg tilbyr en tjeneste billigere eller bedre enn andre vil jeg tjene litt, og kundene tjene litt. La oss si RoyK produserer rpbi og selger for 100 kroner. Hvis jeg da produserer den for 80 kan jeg dele innsparelsen rettferdig med kunden, så betaler de 90. Da tjener vi begge 10 kroner.
<Malinux> om du selv personlig skal starte et firma, så skjønner jeg jo at du vil tjene penger på det...
<Malinux> altså privat
<Malinux> hvorfor vil den som trenger den mest betale mest for den?
<Malinux> Om den som trenger den mest ikke har penger nok kan han/hun ikke kjøpe den
<lolgnu> Det er ikke rettferdig, men ingenting er det. Noen er pen, noen er smart, andre er sterke.
<Malinux> men du sa jo at den som trenger høna mest er den som kommer til å betale mest for den
<Malinux> altså stemmer det ikke
<Malinux> den som har mest kapital kan kjøpe høna
<Malinux> jo me kapital du har, jo fler muligheter får du
<Malinux> og flere høner kan du kjøpe
<lolgnu> Jo pener du er, jo flere muligheter har du. Er du smart har du flere muligheter, er du sjarmerende har du flere muligheter.
<Malinux> så jo mer kapital du har fra før, jo lettere er det å bli enda rikere
<Malinux> men nå snakker vi om kapital
<lolgnu> kapital = tid
<lolgnu> Alternativet er at du siter at flertallet eier meg, og min tid.
<lolgnu> sier*
<Malinux> ja, i kapitalisten blir det motsatt, der er det noen få som eier tiden til flertallet
<lolgnu> Nei
<lolgnu> Du eier din egent tid, du er fri til å gjøre som du vil
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> folk med null kapital kan ikke invistere kapitalen sin eller utnytte andre for å gjøre seg selv rikere
<Malinux> det er ikke umulig, men er mye lettere for en som har dette fra før. f.eks en som kommer fra en familie som har penger fra før.
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg jobber hele livet, burde jo mine barn kunne glede seg av det, hvis det er mitt ønske.
<lolgnu> barn eller hvem som helst jeg vil skal få det
<Malinux> men hvordan skal en som er ansatt i f.eks. ryanair eller lignende lavtlønnsyrke gjøre det?
<lolgnu> Gjør noe annet
<lolgnu> Hvis du er smart, eller har evner høyere enn andres vil du alltid kunne få mer
<Malinux> hvordan kan de det om det ikke finnes annet enn arbeidsplasser med like dårlig lønn? Det er det som skjer mer og mer fremmover
<RoyK> lolgnu: greia er vel at de som er mindre bemidlede eller syke også skal ha de samme rettighetene som de som er født i et rikt hjem. ikke alle kan velge og vrake i jobber
<Malinux> RoyK: i følge kapitalsitene så finnes det ikke syke
<Malinux> virker det som i alle fall
<Malinux> for syke folk er egentlig late og gidder ikke osv
<Malinux> sier ikke at lolgnu mener det altså
<RoyK> nei, høyre vil jo straffe leger som sykemelder folk nå
<lolgnu> Malinux: Internasjonalisering, forskjeller gjevnes ut.
<RoyK> lolgnu: øh - forskjellene mellom fattig og rik i Norge har ikke vært høyere på mange tiår
<Malinux> men da burde også forskjellen på fattige og rike utgjevne seg
<lolgnu> Malinux: Jeg vil bare ta å styre mine helsetjenester selv.
<Malinux> men det som faktisk skjer er at den blir større
<Malinux> ja, alle burde jo betale selv....
<lolgnu> Hvorfor skal vi ha mindre forskjeller? Det siste jeg vil er å bli lik alle andre og leve i et konformt samfunn.
<RoyK> lolgnu: veldig god idé når du er ung og frisk, ikke fullt så god idé om du blir kjørt ned og plutselig ikke er så frisk og rask lenger...
<Malinux> kan vi ikke gjøre det slik at folk som stemmer til høyre selv må dekke helseutgiftene da, og de på venstresida ikke trenger :)
<lolgnu> RoyK: det er det dårligste eksemplet. hvis du kjører meg ned, betaler du eller forsikringsselskapet ditt
<Malinux> hjertetransplantasjon.. 500K takk
<Malinux> eller hva det koster
<lolgnu> Høyre er sosialdemokrater
<RoyK> lolgnu: jaha - vi har noe av det beste helsevesenet i verden, uansett hva avisene skriver.
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - stemmer du frp?
<Malinux> hva med folk som ikke får sykeforsikring fordi dem f.eks. har diabetes eller noe annet sykdom?
<lolgnu> Eneste forskjellen mellom de og AP er at høyre er at høyre vil kjøpe tjenester fra private når det er mulig isteden for å la folk dø mens de venter på det offentlige. ideologisk ingen forskjell, litt annen organisering.
<lolgnu> RoyK: FRP er sosialister.
<RoyK> rotfl
<lolgnu> Malinux: Du kan starte kollektiver
<Malinux> kjenner en fra Sveits som har ei søster som har en eller annen kronisk sykdom. De har liksom måttet sloss med forsikringsselskapet i alle år for å få det de skal
<lolgnu> Kjenner flere i Norge som må sloss med NAV for å få det de har krav på
<Malinux> ja, kjenner noen av de jeg også....
<RoyK> lolgnu: få høre - hva stemmer du?
<lolgnu> Ofre etter utøya som må bruke tid tilsvarende en fulltidsjobb for å få de usle kronene de har krav på
<Malinux> det er hemmelig valg i norge, så han trenger ikke svare
<RoyK> neida :)
<lolgnu> Malinux: royk vet hvor jeg bor, han kan komme på døra med en jernstang :P
<Malinux> hihi :D
<lolgnu> neida
<lolgnu> Jeg stemmer DLF
<RoyK> ja, på bittelille kringsjå studentby ;)
<RoyK> gjetta venstre - så ikke langt unna
 * RoyK er medlem av Rødt
<lolgnu> RoyK: whois domenet, bank vedkomne til han sier hvor jeg er, eventuelt dra til pubben der jeg alltid er
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, bortsett fra at jeg ikke er tilhenger av vold, da ;)
<Malinux> men du mener at folk skal betale alle helseutgifter selv?
<Malinux> og de som ikke får forsikring får bare takke seg selv?
<lolgnu> Malinux: Mener ikke du det? Skal vi trylle fram leger og medisiner?
<RoyK> Malinux: tror han er tilhenger av glansbildet av USA
<Malinux> ah..
<lolgnu> USA er OVERREGULERT
<RoyK> javel
<lolgnu> fra jordbruk til medisiner, alt er ødelagt av krropute lover pga en for stor stat med for mye makt
<Malinux> USA er vel det minst regulerte andet i vesten
<RoyK> lolgnu: så du er for anarki?
<lolgnu> Malinux: skattefinansiert == man betaler selv, min løsning == man betaler selv. Eneste forskjellen er at jeg vil ha muligheten til å velge mellom A og B, mens du vil ha one-size-fits-all.
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, staten kan stå for politi, rettsvesen og militært forsvar. Resten kan man organisere lokalt.
<Malinux> hvorfor skal staten stå for politi, rettsvesen og militæret?
<RoyK> lolgnu: du er i overkant naiv...
<Malinux> hvorfor kan jeg ikke starte et rettsvesen A/S ?
<lolgnu> Malinux: jeg ser ikke hvordan det er praktisk mulig
<RoyK> privatisering av brannvesen :)
<Malinux> ja, og et privat brannvesen
<RoyK> så kan de ta beskyttelsespenger fra de som vil vernes mot brann
<RoyK> kult :)
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> er mye penger å tjene på det skulle jeg tro :)
<Mathias> *irritere seg over lolgnu sin rettskrivning*
<lolgnu> RoyK: alle som eier eiendom nå MÅ betale skatt, og forsikring hvis det er en bolig. Betaler du ikke skatt, tar de boligen. Jeg vil at du skal kunne beholde den til den eventuelt brenner ned.
<Malinux> da slipper jo folk å betale noe skatt også
<RoyK> Mathias: eller manglende sådan :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: du er på bærtur - virkelig
<Mathias> men nå er det bit-telling
<lolgnu> nevropsykologen konkluderte med at jeg skriver dårlig men ikke har lese/skrivevansker
<Malinux> egentlig burde man ikke trengt forsikringsselskaper, det er jeg enig i.
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hvordan da?
<RoyK> lolgnu: se deg rundt - tenk litt - vi har et samfunn som fungerer veldig bra!
<Malinux> men hvorfor kan ikke noen drive et privat rettsvesen?
<lolgnu> Men det er deler som ikke funker veldig bra. Og vi er søkkrike.
<RoyK> lolgnu: en kompis av meg fra endel år tilbake vokste opp i norge, bodde vel her i 10 år før han dro tilbake til statene (hvor han er fra). skada nylig ryggen i ei arbeidsulykke, mista jobben, får ikke ny, får ikke stønad, får ikke noen ting
<Malinux> ja, om det ikke virker som det skal, så privatiser.... altså
<RoyK> flott system
<RoyK> han kommer kanskje tilbake til norge snart - prøve på nytt her
<Malinux> ja, det er jo en workaround og ikke en løsning i såfall
<lolgnu> Malinux: Hvis Onecall ikke fungerer kan jeg bytte til Telenor. Hvis veiene ikke fungerer, kan jeg ikke tilbakeholde betaling eller velge et alternativ.
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, men hva er det du snakker om?
<lolgnu> Det eneste jeg foreslår er ALTERNATIVER som ikke er styrt ovenfra og ned.
<RoyK> har du det så dårlig i norge nå?
<lolgnu> Min løsning ekskluderer ikke deres
<Malinux> lolgnu: nei, og derfor burde man vel kunne åpne for at private kan bygge veier også? så får man kanskje 2-3 veier mellom de største byene, men da kan du velge den du liker best og betale til det firmaet som gir best vei eller noe
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg har det dårlig uansett hvor jeg er i verden. Det er ikke et problem med verden, men ved meg selv.
<Malinux> ja :)
<RoyK> du snakker om å privatisere/konkurranseutsette ting som virker. vi så jo etter adecco-skandalen at privatisering av gamlehjem og sykehjem gjorde det *verre* for både pasienter og ansatte
<Malinux> sykehusene nå funker sånn at de får betalt pr. operasjon eller noe
<lolgnu> Det finnes eksempler der Staten gjør feil også.
<Malinux> ja helt kart
<RoyK> vi så det med privatisering av søppelkjøringa i oslo - det ble både verre for de ansatte, og dyrere
<Malinux> klart
<Malinux> selvsagt gjør staten feil
<RoyK> vi ser det overalt
<lolgnu> RoyK: psudoprivatisering
<lolgnu> som Ruter, der de lager hauger av AS og piss
<Malinux> ja :S
<Malinux> men hvorfor
<RoyK> de eneste som tjener på privatisering, er venner av politikere som kjøper opp ting billig, sånn som leilighetene til aker sykehus som ble solgt til spottpris til en god venn av folka i oslo kommune
<lolgnu> SiO er også ledet av komplett idioter
<Malinux> jo, de gjør seg klare for at de kan selge hele driten
<RoyK> lolgnu: stikk og kjøp ei bok som heter "vår korrupte hovedstad" og les
<Malinux> problemet nå er at det er mye blåruss som styrer og de skal spare penger, kutte osv
<Malinux> det er jo helt dust
<Malinux> et sykehus skal ikke drives som et firma
<Malinux> men det gjøres i dag
<lolgnu> Malinux: Jens vil også spare penger
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror kanskje du bør se på dine egne problemer før du skylder på andre... om du ikke har det så bra, så er det lett å skylde på andre ting
<Malinux> fordi han er for høyrevridd
<Malinux> jens altså
<lolgnu> RoyK: det er ingen sammenheng der
<RoyK> mulig
<lolgnu> Jeg vil ha frihet, uavhengig av hvilken situasjon det putter meg i
<Malinux> men kapitalismen fører til frihet for noen få
<lolgnu> Nei
<RoyK> fint det, helt til du oppdager baksida av medaljen
<Malinux> ja, og den burde du vel sett nå lolgnu ?
 * RoyK melder seg ut
<lolgnu> Malinux: "frihet" som i negativ frihet, fraværet av makt. Ikke friheten til å få andre til å være sine slaver.
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvem er du slave under?
<Malinux> så staten skal unngå at folk må være slaver?
<Malinux> samtidig som du åpner for et system der det er tilfellet at folk er slaver (kapitalismen)
<RoyK> lolgnu: les det jeg skrev litt lenger opp, om han kompisen min i usa. er det sånn du vil ha det?
<lolgnu> Malinux: Jeg kan leve i Norge uten penger
<Malinux> hvordan da?
<lolgnu> ta med se gdet viktigste og dra til fjells
<RoyK> lolgnu: les det jeg skrev litt lenger opp, om han kompisen min i usa. er det sånn du vil ha det?
<Malinux> RoyK: du må jo huske at ting ikke er rettferdig veit du
<Malinux> bare det ikke skjer meg selv
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg kan ikke rettferdiggjøre at jeg tar penger fra alkoholikere, narkomane, rumenere eller alenemødre kun fordi jeg ikke klarer å utnytte mine ressurser. Penge er bedre brukt på å hjelpe noen i et land med lavere kostnader.
<RoyK> lolgnu: les det jeg skrev litt lenger opp, om han kompisen min i usa. er det sånn du vil ha det?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hvorfor hadde ikke han forsikring? og USA er ikke i nærheten av det jeg foreslår.
<RoyK> han har forsikring, gjennom jobben, siden arbeidsgivere må forsikre ansatte
<RoyK> men han fikk sparken åkke som, siden det ikke finnes noe vern mot sånt der borte
<RoyK> så da får han noen slanter i måneden
<Malinux> lolgnu: og når det gjelder sykeforsikring i USA. hva skal de gjøre de som ikke får forsikring?
<RoyK> men igjen - siden det er forsikringsselskap som skal stå for utbetalinga, så vet jo de å sno seg
<Malinux> jepp
<lolgnu> I USA ødelegger reguleringer forsikringer og hele helsevesnet
<Malinux> hvordan da?
<RoyK> lolgnu: du vet jo hvordan de er med utbetalinger - ville du virkelig stole på noe såpass gjennområttent som et forsikringsselskap for å få hjelp hvis du blir syk?
<lolgnu> Det er for langt til at jeg kan skrive alt.
<Malinux> lolgnu: kan du svare på spørsmålet mitt? Hva gjør man med de som ikke får sykeforsikring/helseforsikring?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, jeg ville startet et kollektiv
<lolgnu> Malinux: kollektiv
<RoyK> jaha
<RoyK> idiot
<Malinux> et kollektiv?
<lolgnu> Akkurat som Staten, bare at det er frivillig
<Malinux> så når du ikke kan svare, så er det litt sånn nei, det er for langt og egentlig har jeg ikke noe svar?
<lolgnu> Malinux: Du går sammen mer enn 1000 personer og så deler man på helseutgifter over en viss sum
<Malinux> lolgnu: du veit at uten staten så kunne ikke folk tjent disse pengene sine?
<lolgnu> Hvilken folk?
<Malinux> kapitaister, anstatte. alle
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, jeg ville startet et kollektivolde masse potensielt unødvendig og at det er skattefrihet på forsikringen.
<Malinux> Ingen kommer seg til jobb uten å måtte gå i såfall.  Man får ikke fraktet varer
<lolgnu> Jeg vil fortsatt ha staten, jeg vil bare ikke at de skal kunne bruke alles penger til å bombe libya og bygge operaer uten folkets samtykke
<lolgnu> Malinux: hvor har jeg sakt jeg er i mot veier? Det der er en stråmann. "Å, så du er i mot varm mat i kantinen i skolene? DU VIL AT BARN SKAL SULTE!"
<Malinux> er jeg i mot varm mat i kantina?
<lolgnu> At jeg vil at veiene skal eies og driftes lokalt istden for sentralt fjerner dem jo ikke.
<lolgnu> Malinux: det var et eksempel på en stråmann
<Malinux> nei, men lokalt som i ?
<Malinux> ok
<lolgnu> Du gikk fra min: JEg vil ikke at staten skal organisere veier til: Du vil ikke at vi skal ha veier
<lolgnu> deductio ad absurdum
<Malinux> eh, nei. jeg sier at uten en stat så er det ikke infrastruktur til å frakte varer f.eks.
<lolgnu> Ok, det er en påstand totalt urelatert til vår diskusjon.
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> du vil jo knapt ha en stat
<lolgnu> Jeg vil ha en Stat, jeg vil bare at de skal ha andre (ferre) ansvarsområder
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> da er jeg ed
<Malinux> *med
<Malinux> skal den være frivillig?
<lolgnu> Jeg vil sette grensen ganske lavt fordi det er bevist gang på gang at staten vil misbruke sin makt og sløse med folkets penger
<lolgnu> Malinux: Staten? Nei. Politi, militært forsvar og rettsvesen må alle betale for.
<Malinux> spesielt når de driver med privatisering av tjenester som skal være offentlige
<lolgnu> Staten skal ikke legge seg opp i noen tjenester bortsett fra de tre.
<Malinux> er jo urettferdig for en som aldri har trengt politiet
<Malinux> kan man ikke inføre forsirkinger der også?
<lolgnu> Kommer litt an på din filosofiske rettning, men livet er ikke rettferdig.
<lolgnu> Man bruker jo masse private sikkerhetsselskaper i dag
<Malinux> ja
<lolgnu> På pubben må vi ha private vektere, politiet kommer sent og sjeldent. De har for lite ressurser og er for opptatt med å regulere voksne mennesker liv
<Malinux> det jeg vil frem til er. om alle andre offentlige virksomheter utenom de du nevner skal privatiseres. hvorfor kan man ikke privatisere rettsvesen, politi og militæret?
<lolgnu> Jeg kan ikke se noen praktisk løsning på det (med unntak av militæret)
<Malinux> oki, så da har vi igjen politi og rettsveswen
<Malinux> du sier joat vi allerede har private sikkerhetsselskaper
<Malinux> kan vi ikke bare gi de politimyndighet og legge ned det offentlige politiet da?
<lolgnu> Alle har eiendom (om så sin egen kropp og sinn), så da er det ikke urettferdig at man betaler for det. Og dess mer eiendom man har (dess mer beskyttelse trenger man) så betaler man mer.
<lolgnu> Malinux: hvem kan "gi" den myndigheten?
<Malinux> de som kan betale for det vel
<Malinux> ja, så jo mer eiendom man har, jo mer betaler man til politiet
<Malinux> hva er problemet med det ut i fra ditt syn?
<lolgnu> Nei, jeg synes det er en rettferdig løsning. Det kreves mer å beskytte to hus, enn et.
<Malinux> ja, så da har vi jo funnet en praktisk løsning på politiet også om det skal privatiseres
<Malinux> da er det jo rettsvesenet igjen
<lolgnu> Nei
<Malinux> jo? måten man finansierere det på er at de som har store verdier betaler litt mer til politiet?
<lolgnu> Din løsning er anarkisme, det er en ganske annen ideologi enn min
<Malinux> jeg skriver ikke om min løsning.
<lolgnu> ok
<lolgnu> Ja, vi har skatt som dekker politiet, der du betaler mer dess mer du har (dvs en flat skatt på noen prosent)
<Malinux> prøver å finne ut hvordan man med din logikk også kan privatisere alt av statens oppgaver så man slipper hele staten
<Malinux> men hvorfor kan ikke den være valgfri?
<lolgnu> Fordi den skal beskytte eiendom. grunnlaget for mitt foreslåtte samfunn.
<Malinux> så om jeg ikke har eiendom?
<lolgnu> Du eier din egen kropp og sinn.
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> kan ikke kroppen og sinnet bli syk?
<lolgnu> kan bilen min brenne opp? Ja, selvsagt, men den er forsikret mot det.
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> jeg tror det lolgnu ikke forstår i alt dette, er at privatisering i praksis ikke virker for andre enn dem på toppen av næringskjeden.
<RoyK> alle andre taper på det
<Malinux> men kan ma ikke bruke det argumentet om politiet da lolgnu ?
<Malinux> kan jeg bli ranet? ja, men jeg har forsikring mot det
<Malinux> f.eks.
<RoyK> og siden majoriteten alltid vil være lenger nede på stigen enn på toppen, så vil de *fleste* tape på privatisering
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hele relativt sosialdemokratiske europa har bunnløs gjeld. Foreldrenes sløsing må finansieres av deres barn. Det er ikke et samfunn jeg kan tro på.
<RoyK> men lolgnu er kanskje av den oppfatninga (som rundt 80% av amerikanere) at han snart vil være helt på toppen av næringskjeden ;)
<lolgnu> Malinux: du kan ikke forsikres mot å dø
<Malinux> jo
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg har ingen interesse av det. jeg vil ikke være rik, jeg vil ikke kjøre en rolls royce. jeg vil ha fritid og kjærlighet.
<RoyK> lolgnu: gjelda kommer av kapitalisme, ikke sosialdemokrati. det er kapitalspekulasjon og overdreven bruk av penger som skaper slike krakk
<lolgnu> Reguleringer førte til at de kunne holde på sånn
<Malinux> jepp, og det kracket som har vært nå er kalkulert :)
<Malinux> eh nei
<Mathias> lolgnu: jeg foretrekker raskt internett og masse servere
<RoyK> lolgnu: det er lenge siden det var sosialistisk styre i norge, selv om vi har endel igjen av det. og norge har jo klart seg bra så langt
<lolgnu> Sub Prime ble skapt av at politikerne ville gi folk mulighet til å kjøpe seg hus.
<lolgnu> RoyK: vi er søkkrike. Vis meg at sosialdemokrati fikser et fattig land, så skal jeg tro på det.
<Malinux> mulig, men fordi det ikke var reguleringer så kunne bankene ta de pengene igjen å invistere de videre i høyrisikoprosjekter
<RoyK> kanskje litt off-topic, men - merkelig - disken som tryna i går, kom opp igjen som ny og fin etter en reboot
<Malinux> good
<Malinux> er vel egnetig on-topic :)
<RoyK> virka nesten offtopic etter disse siste timene ;)
<lolgnu> mystisk, men også litt skummelt
<Mathias> RoyK: kanskje den lider av windows?
<RoyK> kjører en lang smart-sjekk av den nå...
<RoyK> er vel ferdig om 2-3 timer
<RoyK> funker den, kan den få stå som spare
<lolgnu> spare tar automagisk over?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683897/
<RoyK> virker jo ganske frisk
<RoyK> lolgnu: du bare legger til en disk med mdadm --add, så blir den spare
<lolgnu> kult
<RoyK> lolgnu: men med to disker i raid-5, er det vel ikke noe stort poeng med en spare :P
<Mathias> RoyK: lyst til å kurse meg imorgen etter at jeg har fått bootet maskinen? :p
<lolgnu> får procure litt cash og kjøpe disker og sånt
<RoyK> dvs, bruk heller raid-6 enn raid-5+spare
<RoyK> Mathias: kurse deg i hva?
<Mathias> raid-ing :p
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> burde funke :)
<Mathias> :D
<RoyK> Mathias: hvor mange disker?
<lolgnu> dette tidspunktet om 3 dager er jeg med min amerikanske kjæreste!
<Mathias> bare 2 hittil
 * RoyK lurer på hva disse kjærestene til lolgnu synes om at han puler rundt
<Malinux> kanskje de ikke bryr seg
<RoyK> Mathias: oki - hvor store?
<Mathias> ssden og en 3 tb-disken
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg lurer på hvordan det blir når de møter hverandre
<RoyK> ok, så mekke et degradert raid-5 på 3TB-disken?
<Mathias> ssden skulle være i speil senere, og 3 tben skal i uferdig raid 5
<RoyK> ahki
<RoyK> da må du velge speiling i installeren til ubuntu
<Mathias> lolgnu: tenk deg materie som møte antimaterie
<RoyK> støtter vel å sette opp i degradert speil så vidt jeg husker
<RoyK> mener å ha gjort det en gang
<RoyK> Mathias: :)
<lolgnu> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=649659 Mathias, tror du den er bra?
<Mathias> gå for nzxt phantom 820 :D (hvis du har plass, hehe)
<Mathias> veldig romslig inni der
<RoyK> menneh - 2k for et kabinett?
<lolgnu> Mathias: for få diskplasser
<Mathias> plass til mye vannkjøling der :p
<lolgnu> filserveren trenger neppe vannkjøling
<RoyK> neppe
<Mathias> pffff
<lolgnu> den jeg foreslo har vifter til harddiskene
<RoyK> bygde filserver til en kompis for halvannet år siden - kjøpte HK+CPU+RAM for 1400 eller så og fant et gammelt kabinett med strømforsyning
<RoyK> og etpar gamle IDE-disker - så eneste som egentlig kosta noe, var datadiskene (som jeg forøvrig fikk billig, brukt av jobben)
<RoyK> HK+CPU+RAM var nytt
<lolgnu> jeg ville kjøpt et skrueløst kabinett
<lolgnu> det er verdt de få hundre kronene det koster
<Mathias> det minte meg på, lage handleliste på komplett med disker og 5-in-3-saken
<RoyK> ser fin ut, den
<lolgnu> jeg har knukket en del av sata-strømmen på filserveren
<Mathias> RoyK: forslag til en søt 2,5" hdd som har (var det --write-mostly ?)
<lolgnu> jeg lurer på om den bare brukte boot fra sda og så filsystem fra sdc
<Mathias> lolgnu: ikke vær så hardhendt
<RoyK> Mathias: skal du speile rota?
<RoyK> --write-mostly, ja
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> Mathias: hvor stor ssd?
<Mathias> så når ssden roper takk for seg og eksploderer tar den ikke med seg stuff :p
<Mathias> 250 gb
<lolgnu> hjelper ikke med speiling hvis du overskriver den
<lolgnu> installer -> lag image
<RoyK> Mathias: http://www.prisjakt.no/category.php?k=406#rparams=l=s127268963
 * Mathias hvisker "rsync"
<RoyK> Mathias: bare kjøp ett eller annet på 300GB eller noe
<Mathias> mulig jeg bare stjeler den som er i laptopen da, og bare kjøper en ssd til den :p
<RoyK> det er nok et klokt valg :)
<RoyK> plutselig blir laptoppen ørten ganger raskere
<Mathias> 80 gb burde vel holde for bestemor :p
<Mathias> la merke til det
<Mathias> selvom jeg ikke har windows på ssden, men ubuntu :p
<RoyK> bittelittegranne forskjell :)
<RoyK> satte opp en gammel core2duo-pc på jobb for litt testing på windows/linux (har jo mac til andre ting) og fikk etter hvert tak i en ssd - plutselig ble det gamle trøskeverket brukbart!
<lolgnu> jeg hadde tenkt å installere mac os på n900
<RoyK> funker vel heller dårlig
<lolgnu> ja, det kan visst boote da
<RoyK> på ARM?
<RoyK> eller er det iOS du tenker på?
<lolgnu> aner ikke hvordan de fikk det til
<lolgnu> nei, ikke iOS
<Mathias> men sove til posten kommer!
<RoyK> OS X er jo for x86_64
<lolgnu> eller powerpc
<RoyK> dvs eldre greier for i386 og ppc også, men har ikke hørt om noe for arm
<RoyK> 10.8 er bare x86_64
<Mathias> hva er egentlig forskjellen på soft float og hard float? :p
<lolgnu> mon tro om jeg bør reinstallere nå
<lolgnu> soft float er bedre for jave, hard float er bedre?
<RoyK> Mathias: hard float betyr at du har matteprosessor i cpu
<lolgnu> men teknisk aner jeg ikke
<RoyK> soft float betyr at det emuleres
<RoyK> i gamle dager, fram til tidlig nittitall eller noe, var det vanlig å ikke ha FPU integrert i CPU, den kunne kjøpes separat. I noen "embedded"-prosessorer er det fremdeles ikke FPU
<RoyK> FPU som i floating point unit
<RoyK> regner med desimaltall og ikke heltall som CPU normalt gjør
<lolgnu> rasberry pi burde hatt sånn 4 sd kort porter
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> da vet jeg det
<RoyK> Mathias: du lærer jo litt etter hvert, da ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating-point_unit
<RoyK> hm....
<RoyK> ikke dårlig disk, dårlig kontroller, ser det ut til
<RoyK> billigrælet jeg kjøpte fra ebay funker som faen, men den som kosta 8 ganger så mye på lokalsjappa, er visst ikke så samarbeidsvillig
<RoyK> Mathias: har du fått delene til doningen?
<lolgnu> reinstall p[ G
<RoyK> tegnsett derimot...
<lolgnu> Pa rasberry pi kan man installere ALLE tegnsett
<lolgnu> men det tar et par evigheter
<RoyK> spørs vel hva slags sd-kort du har
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva var det bra ssd filsystemet_
<lolgnu> ?
<lolgnu> brtfs_
<lolgnu> ?
<RoyK> bra ssd-filsystem=
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> ext4 funker jo
<RoyK> du har ting som jffs2 som er laga for å jobbe rett mot ssd-er uten kontroller, men en vanlig ssd har jo en grei kontroller
<lolgnu> ext4 it is
<lolgnu> ble uten lvm denne gangen
<RoyK> f2fs fra samsung er nok bra, men tror ikke det finnes i normale distroer
<lolgnu> ar_SD er nåværende locale
<RoyK> satte du opp på ssd-en alene eller på degradert raid?
<lolgnu> ssd alene
<RoyK> greit med degradert raid om du skulle få lyst til å speile senere
<lolgnu> Er ikke så god mulighet til det på laptopen
<RoyK> men speiling hjelper ikke om du dd-er over ting, da :P
<RoyK> jau, kjør på
<lolgnu> RoyK: nå tenker jeg at jeg heller skriver et dokument som er sånn type tutorial for meg selv: installer programmer jeg trenger, driver til skriveren, crashplan, spotify, steam osv.
<lolgnu> og muligens imager disken
<RoyK> lettere med en rsync
<lolgnu> mulig det
<RoyK> du trenger jo ikke alt av driten som ligger som støy ellers på disken
<lolgnu> du kan resize filsystemet etter at du har installert
<RoyK> man resize2fs
<RoyK> partisjonene må kanskje endres, da
<RoyK> om du skal redusere størrelsen, må det gjøres offline
<RoyK> lvm er en smule mer fleksibelt enn partisjoner :P
<lolgnu> image hele dritten -> resize image til faktisk størrelse -> lagre på trygg plass
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> hva er problemet? er partisjonene for små? skal du legge tilbake fra gammelt image?
<lolgnu> Nei, nå er det fresh reinstall
<RoyK> fint det ikke var raidet ditt du klarte å gruse
<lolgnu> det er på filserveren min
<RoyK> ja, litt vanskelig å fatte hva du snakker om av og til - du sier jo ikke hva du grusa hvor
<lolgnu> dev/sda på laptopen
<lolgnu> minst viktige disken
<RoyK> kjekt å grus det som er minst viktig ;)
<lolgnu> jepp
<RoyK> å gruse, evt
<lolgnu> og det er greit å gå tilbake til 12.04
<RoyK> 12.04 virker greit
<RoyK> har prøvd de senere og har ikke helt sett den store fordelen
<lolgnu> nei, lite nytt
<RoyK> og trenger du det nyeste, hotteste, så er det nok en PPA der ute for det
<Malinux> Man har alltids en ppa på godt og vondt
<lolgnu> endelig er PIen oppe å kjører
<lolgnu> nå trenger den bare interwebs
<lolgnu> jeg må få den til å gjøre noe automatisk så jeg får IPen
<RoyK> er jo bare init-skript, da
<RoyK> bør ikke være så vanskelig
<lolgnu> løsningen på filserveren er litt lol
<lolgnu> har satt den til å wgete dns update urlen sånn hvert 15. minutt
 * RoyK anbefaler ingeiørutdanninga hos hioa for lolgnu 
<lolgnu> litt usikker på om jeg hadde likt det
<31NAAKVHG> lolgnu: Hva med dyndns?
<lolgnu> shazzr_: bruker afraid.org, mer linuxaktig synes jeg
 * RoyK har fin jobb, men sendte uansett en søknad til http://en.ru.is/the-university/open-positions/
<Malinux> får prøve å migrere til rtorrent jeg :=)
<Malinux> der kan man jo styre alt fra terminal også :)
<Malinux> :D _D D_
<lolgnu> ja
<lolgnu> jeg fant gratis rasberry pi colocation
<RoyK> type http://raspberrycolocation.com/ ?
<RoyK> lurer på hva de tjener penger på
<RoyK> Attention: We have currently received a insanely amount of 800 orders, with an average of 20 orders a day still coming in. We are sorry to say that because of this delivery time can take up to 60 days. We are doing all that we can to speed up the process!
<RoyK> tror jeg heller vil hoste sånt hjemme - greit å kunne prøve nye ting
<lolgnu> RoyK: joda, men det er så billig at jeg kan sende en sånn dit og erstatte vpsen min feks
<lolgnu> RoyK: tror det er et PR stunt, og at de muligens selger ekstra bandwith
<IvarB> Malinux: rtorrent er genialt :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: prisene de hadde for en pi var jo ikke så høye heller
<RoyK> kanskje greit å kjøpe en der
<RoyK> koster kanskje mindre å kjøpe en enn å sende en
<lolgnu> det tok bare lengre tid
<lolgnu> lurer på om du slipper unna moms da :P
<RoyK> tar nok ikke kortere tid å sende en og få den satt opp
<lolgnu> den er jo bare plug and play
<RoyK> må settes ip-adresser og sånt, da
<Malinux> IvarB: ok, er det enkelt å sette opp/configuere?
<Malinux> eller kan det configueres via webinterfacet?
<IvarB> har aldri testet å konfigurere via noe webinterface
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan da vel såpass med unixting at du kan redigere noen filer? :)
<IvarB> anbefaler å installere fra source med rt-ps osv
<IvarB> da får du alt det beste
<IvarB> vanilla-rtorrent er litt "kjedelig"
<Malinux> RoyK: ja :) men jeg får finne ut hvor jeg skal lete :)
<Malinux> rt-ps ?
<Malinux> jeg kan jo prøve install fra source
<Malinux> er det mulig å fikse sånn at den installerer som en deb?
<IvarB> tror det finnes en ppa med rtorrent ja, men den er nok ikke oppdatert
<Malinux> en ikke-oppdatert ppa :S
<RoyK> last ned kilden, kopier debian-katalogen fra kilden fra ubuntu (apt-get source) og kjør dpkg-buildpackage fra kildekatalogen
<RoyK> bare apt-get remove/purge den originale først sånn at du slipper krøll med oppdateringer
<Malinux> så jeg kjører apt-get source <navn på soruce>  ?
<Malinux> og så når den er lastet ned, så bare ka njeg cd-meg inn i kilden ?
<Malinux> og kjøre config make og make install, eller kjøre dpkg-buildpacage i stedet kanskje
<RoyK> ja, og der ligger det en katalog som heter debian
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> ikke noe make install, bare dpkg-buildpackage
<Malinux> oki, så kjøre config først, sjekke at alt er i orden, så dpkg-buildpackage
<RoyK> men den kildekoden du får fra apt er jo den samme som den installerte pakka
<Malinux> men jeg skal altså installere fra souurce for å legge ved rt-ps hva nå enn det er
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> så kopier debian-katalogen til det nye kidetreet
<RoyK> kildetreet, evt
<Malinux> eh?
<RoyK> last ned den nye kildekoden
<Malinux> er ikke rt-ps i den gjeldene versjonen?
<RoyK> så kopierer du debiankatalogen fra den gamle kildekoden fra ubuntu-repoet
<Malinux> men laste ned fra nettsiden til prosjektet?
<RoyK> ja, fint, men der ligger det nok ingen debian-katalog
<RoyK> så dpkg-buildpackage vil ikke funke
<Malinux> nei, så jeg skal ta ned via apt-source for å få med noe som har debian-katalog
<RoyK> apt-get source pakke
<Malinux> ok, da starter jeg med det :D
<RoyK> så finner du katalogen som heter debian der og kopierer den til det nye kildekodetreet
<RoyK> ikke veldig vanskelig
<Malinux> og hvor er det nye kildekodetreet?
<Malinux> det er da en debian-katalog i kilden
<RoyK> det nye kildekodetreet er der du la det
<Malinux> jeg kjørte apt-get source rtorrent
<RoyK> og kjører du apt-get source, får du kildekoden i den katalogen du står i
<Malinux> og etterpå kunne jeg kjøre cd rtorrent-0.8.9
<Malinux> nettopp
<IvarB> https://code.google.com/p/pyroscope/wiki/RtorrentExtended
<Malinux> ah, etter jeg ahr kjrøt dpkg-buildpackage
<IvarB> du vil kanskje ha denne også
<IvarB> følg instrukser her
<Malinux> så får jeg et nytt kildetre ? eller ny debianmappe for å kopiere?
<IvarB> RoyK: har du brukt rtorrent-extended noen gang?
<lolgnu> hva er rtorrent extended_
<RoyK> IvarB: har ikke brukt rtorrent
<IvarB> ok
<lolgnu> jeg brutke rtorrent og wtorrent
<Malinux> ok
<lolgnu> Har shell isopropanol og aceton_
<lolgnu> ?
<Malinux> er lov å håpe
<Malinux> IvarB: hvordan får jeg med det der tillegget?
<IvarB> helt ærlig, så har jeg ikke satt meg inn i det nok til å si noe konkret
<IvarB> det er litt rotete forklart på siden deres
<IvarB> det er vel egentlig 2-3 forskjellig "pakker" det snakkes om der
<IvarB> pyro-core er en av dem
<IvarB> rtorrent-ps er noe annet
<IvarB> også har du rtorrent-extended
<IvarB> rt-ps = rtorrent pyroscope og pyroscope er han fyren som holder på med det
<Malinux> ok, men for å få med rt-ps hva gjør jeg?
<IvarB> han finner du her på freenode forresten, ofte i #rtorrent kanalen
<Malinux> jeg har kjørt apt-get source rtorrent
<IvarB> men han er litt ekkel å prate med
<Malinux> takk.
<Malinux> hvordan da?
<IvarB> han gidder ikke å forklare noe hvis du ikke stiller de rette spørsmålene
<Malinux> aha, en sånn ja :)
<IvarB> og han er rask til å nedlate deg og inndirekte kalle deg dum ;)
<Malinux> kult, han har jeg lyst å prate med :)
<Malinux> er morro å ha det gøy med sånne duster :)
<IvarB> min foreløpige konklusjon; han har aspbergers/sosial angst
<IvarB> :P
<IvarB> -b
<IvarB> Malinux: finner endel info her da: https://code.google.com/p/pyroscope/wiki/QuickStartGuide
<Malinux> IvarB: ja, noe sånt :)
<Malinux> jeg kan forstå til en viss grad er vanskelig å hjelpe folk om de ikke kan svare rett på spørsmålet eller ikke kan hente frem nok info
<Malinux> men det der er jo motsatt
<Malinux> ja ja
<Malinux> jeeg kan titte litt der jeg
<IvarB> vel, i hans tilfelle så bruker han mer enn nok tid på å fortelle deg hvor dum du er fremfor å faktisk prøve å hjelpe deg
<Malinux> hehe. nicket hans er? :)
<IvarB> pyroscope
<IvarB> som sagt, han henger på #rtorrent
<Malinux> ah, det er nicket hans
<IvarB> mhm
<RoyK> lolgnu: hva skal du med aceton?
<lolgnu> vaske
<RoyK> ikke vask plast med aceton
<RoyK> aceton oppløser mange polymeer
<lolgnu> Brukte ammoniakk i bilen
<IvarB> hvorfor?
<RoyK> ja, det er greit, men aceton tar rotta på plasten
<lolgnu> IvarB: fordi dama kommer pa besok
<IvarB> har du drept noen i den?
<IvarB> HÆ?
<lolgnu> Kan ikke ha en skitten bil nar jeg henter noen pa flyplassen
<IvarB> dama kommer på besøk og du må vaske bilen med aceton?
<RoyK> vaske dama med aceton? ;)
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror ikke dama merker noe ;)
<lolgnu> IvarB: nei, ammoniakk, bilen t[ler ikke aceton. aceton er for glassoverflater
<IvarB> så... isteden for å måtte sitte i en kanskje litt møkkete bil så skal hu bli svimmel av aceton/ammoniakk dunst?
<IvarB> wtf?
<lolgnu> aceton fordamper i romtemperatur, ammoniakk er borte allerede
<lolgnu> hun kommer ikke for om tre dager
<IvarB> bare stikk innom shell og kjøp noe interiør rens
<RoyK> IvarB: det var det med ord deling og sånt, da :P
<Malinux> når jeg joiner rtorrent så tja, så kommer jeg til noe ##namespace og en melding om at jeg har prøvd å joine noe som ikke finnes
<IvarB> RoyK: så den rett etter at jeg hadde trykket på enter ja
<lolgnu> isopropanol kan vaske elektronikk
<Malinux> IvarB: du bør høre på RoyK ellers kan det bli dyrere enn det trenger
<Malinux> kjøpe inn interiør
<IvarB> Malinux: du må være registrert på freenode ellerno å ha sånn host jeg har eller tilsvarende for å joine
<IvarB> Malinux: ???
<lolgnu> har aldri sett en kanal bortsett fra bitcoin-otc som krevde cloak
<IvarB> lolgnu: er det så ille i denne bilen din altså?
<lolgnu> IvarB: det var litt skittent, na trenger den bare litt stovsuging
<IvarB> hm hm hm
<IvarB> hvorfor er det så superkritisk at det er 100% rent i bilen da?
<Malinux> dama blir vel sur visst det er skittent
<lolgnu> BAre for aa fremsta som en litt mindre slov person
<IvarB> er du så sløv da?
<IvarB> jammen hvis hu allerede er dama di hvorfor bryr hun seg da om hvordan bilen din ser ut? jeg mener, hvor ille kan den være?
<lolgnu> Flyttet nettopp bildekkene fra forrige bilen fra kj;kkenett
<lolgnu> Jeg vet ikke, amerikanere er ikke vant med gamle biler, hvis den er ren ser den litt mer respektabel ut
 * RoyK konfiskerer drikkevarene til lolgnu 
<IvarB> lolgnu: bare nysgjerrig... hvor gammel er du?
<lolgnu> 22
<RoyK> litt rart når Mathias oppfører seg mer reflektert enn lolgnu :P
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> eller nei. det har ikke med alder å gjøre
<pineapplr> :(){ :|: & };:
<pineapplr> (ikke kjøre)
<pineapplr> :)
<IvarB> ?
<Malinux> hvilken kommando er det?! :P
<pineapplr> Fork bomb http://www.howtogeek.com/125157/8-deadly-commands-you-should-never-run-on-linux/
<Malinux> hm.. kanskje noe for et vm
<Malinux> ah, det var en faktisk komando?!
<RoyK> pineapplr: virka fint :)
<Malinux> er det en for-loop?
<pineapplr> RoyK: hehe oki :)
<RoyK> Malinux: ei for-løkke i bash er noe sånt som "for i in 1 2 3 ; do echo $i ; done"
<RoyK> pineapplr: testa i en vm - den måtte få en tupp i ræva
<pineapplr> hehe :P
<Malinux> RoyK: ja.. og det der ligner på en anne måte å kjøre forloop på. uansett. det står jo at den kjører og kjører i forklaringa så
<RoyK> ei for-løkke er bare ei løkke
<RoyK> ta verdiene som sendes og kjør noe av det
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> prøv noe sånt
<RoyK> for i in sd{a..f}; do echo -n $i:\  ;  smartctl -x /dev/$i| grep Current_Pending_Sector ; done
<RoyK> så får du ut status på disken på serveren din
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> lol: http://xkcd.com/664/
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> Malinux: funker jo ikke sånn, da
<Malinux> aner ikke hvordan det virker jeg
<RoyK> :(){ :|: & };:
<RoyK> den virker ganske greit
<Malinux> ja, men trodde du mente den xkcd-en jeg
<Malinux> så for meg at den kunne ha rett
<RoyK> ja, mente xkcd
<RoyK> men testa litt den fork-bomba der
<Malinux> kult :)
<RoyK> men kanskje prøve å sove litt igjen
<Malinux> sikkert lurt. du får gå inn i en evig sleep-loop eller ikke helt evig da :) men i alle fall åtte timer
<RoyK> jobb i morra
<Malinux> ja :)
<RoyK> Malinux: ville du ha den ruteren?
<Malinux> nå har jeg visst løst problemet ved å dempe på de portene
<Malinux> eh, verdiene
<Malinux> så veit ikke om jeg trenger
<RoyK> den ligger jo her
<RoyK> men vi snakkes - prøve å sove litt
<Malinux> sove godt
<Mathias> fanden da
<IvarB> å der våknet Mathias ja :P
<Mathias> at folk klarer å leve i varme rom
<Mathias> føles som at jeg puster sandpapir
<Malinux> ikke bare en kombinasjon av varmt rom og veldig mye partikler i lufta?
 * RoyK gjetter på støv
<IvarB> hmm tar på å rydde og støvsuge hele huset kl 23 om kvelden gitt
<Mathias> har "nettopp" støvsugd rommet
<Mathias> men er fordi det er kokvarmt
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-21
<RoyK> mrgn
<Brumle> MÃ¥rn
<pineapplr> Hey - noen idè om hvor man får tak i blå/røde 3D briller idag?
<pineapplr> :P
<pineapplr> World of Warcraft i 3D var artig
<Mathias> tvilsomt
<Mathias> at det skal ta 4+ dager å få sendt en brevpakke fra sandefjord og opp hit er et under
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Mathias> hah
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong (:
<lolgnu> faen, det er tirsdag idag?
<Malinux> a...
<Malinux> eh
<Malinux> ja..
<Malinux> j-en var ikke helt sammarbeidsvillig her
<RoyK> lolgnu: hva er det som er så ille med det?
<RoyK> lolgnu: eller trodde du det var mandag? :)
<lolgnu> Da er det Onsdag i morgen, og da er hansa stengt
<RoyK> hansa?
<Malinux> har en HP laserjet 4000N
<Malinux> printer jeg ut, maser den om at jeg må legge papir i skuff 1
<Malinux> men jeg prøver alt jeg kan å velge skuff 2
<Malinux> eller lower tray som det da bør være
<Malinux> en neida, den insisterer på at jeg må legge i tray1
<lolgnu> RoyK: Hansa Cash and Carry
<lolgnu> Plassen du drar til hvis du trenger 400 liter øl på en mandag, tirsdag, torsdag, fredag eller lørdag.
<RoyK> lolgnu: visste jeg ikke om engang...
<RoyK> men litt langt unna når man ikke har bil
<Malinux> printeren har visst klart å oppføre seg litt bedre nå
<RoyK> lyst til å være med på teater igjen?
<RoyK> ops - feil kanal
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg mener ringnes har en også
<RoyK> så forresten at Grans' sommerøl "utepils" vant en test - tror det var aftenpsoten
<RoyK> eller aftenposten :P
<Malinux> evt. aftenpoften
<Malinux> at printeren var snill trekker jeg tilbake
<lolgnu> "- Det var en server som gikk ned, og som måtte startes opp igjen, sier Rasmussen til E24 om dagens problemer."
<Malinux> hvem sine servere var nede?
<lolgnu> Man sku tro DNB hadde råd til to server
<lolgnu> DNB nettbank, en server som går ned er visst nok til å ta ut nettbanken. mon tro hva et målrettet ddos hadde gjort
<Malinux> hm :D
<Malinux> burde ikke være noe problem å ha to servere i speil eller hvordan de gjør det. Det aner jeg ikke, men om en går ned så går jo ikke alt ned. Er vel sånn goooooogle har deT?
<lolgnu> Ja, når den er så viktig burde det jo vært satt opp sånn at en annen server kan ta over
<RoyK> hm... ringnes sin c&c ligger ved voldsløkka - pleier å sykle over der til/fra jobb
<RoyK> men åpneningstidene er jo helt latterlige
<lolgnu> Jeg foretrekker Hansa
<lolgnu> Hansa er så koselige, kom dit, plukk opp alt man vil ha, faktura.
<Malinux> har de utsalg i Oslo?
<lolgnu> ja, men jeg har bedriftsavtale. tror privatkunder må betale der (litt usikker, har aldri prøv)
<lolgnu> Det er nok enklere å kjøpe på butikken med mindre man trenger masse kasser med spesiel øl eller øl på fat.
<RoyK> husker en kompisgjeng som bodde i kollektiv og hadde satt opp bar med tappetårn hjemme :)
<lolgnu> Jeg har veldig lyst på privat tappetårn, men finner ingen god måte å skaffe det. Virker som litt effort også, de kommer jo å renser det i hytt og pine.
<lolgnu> Og å bære 30 literne opp trappen frister ikke, da er det lettere å gå ned til pubben, låse seg inn og tappe en øl.
<lolgnu> RoyK: Ingenting som en kald heineken på tap på en varm sommerdag
<RoyK> bortsett fra en kald Hoegaarden?
<lolgnu> finnes vel bedre øl
<IvarB> om man er tørst nok, og
<IvarB> øllet er kaldt nok, så er det det samme hva slags type øl man drikker
<IvarB> om man påstår noe annet så betyr det egentlig bare at man ikke liker øl :P
<Malinux> :p
<Malinux> finnes noe øl som ikke er godt
<Malinux> ringnes er ikke godt
<lolgnu> Burde jeg bruke mer enn 99 på støvsuger?
<Malinux> 99kroner?
<Malinux> nok
<lolgnu> Jepp
<Malinux> hørtes billig ut :S
<Malinux> derimot er 20K overkill
<lolgnu> Min forrige til 299 sluttet å funke etter 2-3 år
<lolgnu> Det er den som koster 99 nå. Burde vel kanskje bytte merke
<Malinux> men 99 for 2-3Ã¥r
<Malinux> det er jo ikke dyrt
<lolgnu> Men jeg vil muligens ha en som er litt større, dyrt med poser hele tiden
<RoyK> Malinux: joda,  ringnes er godt, om man liker lys lager
<Malinux> hm, er vanlig ringnes lys lager? jeg syntes den har en sånn ekkel bitter smak :S
<Malinux> blæh
<Malinux> er en grunn til at ingen jenter fra øslandet er glad i øl.
<Malinux> men det finnes mer enn ringnes
<lolgnu> Jeg ville valgt Heineken framfor Rignes hver gang
<lolgnu> Jeg er litt fristet til å kjøpe støvsuger for 99 til hjemme og en til bilen for 499
<Malinux> hm..
<Malinux> er det en god støvsuger?
<lolgnu> Den til 99? Den er helt grei, men på ingen måte fantastisk. Det som trekker mest ned er bråk og liten pose
<Malinux> men hvor mange kvadrat støvsuger du?
<Malinux> om du bor i avgangshallen på gardermoen så blir den litt liten
<lolgnu> 30-45kvm
<Malinux> ok, da burde det vel holde? :)
<lolgnu> liker ikke å bytte støvsugerposer så ofte, og jeg er litt usikker på om man sparer i lengden
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - jeg kjøpte noe tilsvarende, husker ikke hvor mye, men en liten og rød en - bare å kaste - suger såpass dvaskt at det ikke er noe vits i
<Malinux> nei, billigst er ikke alltid rimligst :)
<Malinux> irriterende at det er lov å produsere ting som er så crappy
<Malinux> at det går i stykker etter noen år
<lolgnu> RoyK: den blir fort dvask når posen er full, funker bra når posen ikke er full
<RoyK> den her er veldig stabil og konsekvent dvask ;)
<RoyK> tror kanskje jeg ikke skal ta sykkelen til jobb i morra http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Grefsen/time_for_time_detaljert.html
<lolgnu> Kjipt
<lolgnu> Komme fra USA og så renger det
<lolgnu> Oslofolk kjører gørrsakte når det regner så da blir rushen verre
 * RoyK installerer sutring-fra-lolgnu-filter
<Malinux> uffameg.. og jeg må gå helt til butikken og det er så fælt atte
<RoyK> Malinux++
<Malinux> og folk i Oslo går så sakte når det regner og da tar de jo enda lengere tid
<Malinux> *det
<Malinux> og om støvsugeren ikke funker, så kjøp en bedre en da :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: som regel raskere (og *mye* billigere) å ta sykkelen - så får du trimma litt i tillegg
<Malinux> men ja, jeg skulle til butikken :D
 * RoyK har ny støvsuger for lengst
<lolgnu> RoyK: Lykke til med å hente noen på Gardemoen med sykkel :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: det er unntakstilfeller :)
<RoyK> og det går jo flytog hele tida, raskt og komfortabelt
<lolgnu> Det er jo derfor jeg har bilen, for kvelder, når jeg må til trondheim på kort varsel, eller når det skjer noe spennende i en nærtliggende by.
<lolgnu> RoyK: tenkte at det var greit å slippe å drasse med bagasjen etter 12-16 timers reise
<RoyK> grunnen til at det er treg rushtrafikk i oslo, er at det er for mange som tar bilen unødvendig
<RoyK> det går jo kollektivtrafikk overalt
<lolgnu> Ja, mange som er en person i bilen. Men jeg unner ikke familier å ta kollektivtransport.
<RoyK> nei, men du kjører vel stort sett alene? ;)
<RoyK> spørs jo hva familien skal
<RoyK> ser mange familer på trikk og bane
<RoyK> med mindre du skal odde steder hvor det blir masses bytter, så funker det helt fint for familier også
<lolgnu> Kommer litt an på. Hvis jeg skal til Ullevåll kjører jeg, hvis jeg skal til stortinget foretrekker jeg tbane
<RoyK> når du bor noen få hundre meter unna t-banen og tar bilen til ullevål, så er det ren latskap
<lolgnu> Det går fortere
<RoyK> latskap og egoisme okke som
<lolgnu> Koster 60 kroner tur retur med tbane, kjøregodtgjørelse er vel på 4.15, så da må jeg kjøre 12km før det lønner seg å ta tbane.
<RoyK> ta med deg ei bok og slapp  av på banen i stedet
<RoyK> lolgnu: koster 630 for et månedskort - du skal ikke reise langt før det lønner seg
<RoyK> og du er vel kanskje student også, da koster det mye mindre
<lolgnu> Men jeg slipper ikke unna bilen desverre
<RoyK> neida, prøver bare å si at det er greit å bruke sykkel eller kollektivt til småting
<RoyK> en sykkeltur tur/retur ullevål tar ikke rare tida - litt mer oppover igjen, da, men det har du sikkert bare godt av ;)
<lolgnu> gjerne sykkel når jeg får råd, burde bli i litt bedre form. Men jeg får ikke lov til å bli tynn...
<RoyK> er jo bare å spise godt, så blir du ikke spesielt tynn
<RoyK> du får jo en grei sykkel til 2k
<RoyK> hvor lang tid tar det før du bruker 2k på bensin og vedlikehold av bilen?
<lolgnu> tre månder etter august?
<Mathias> lolgnu: kjøp trøbil :)
<lolgnu> forsikringen koster mer enn vedlikehold og bensin :P
<Mathias> forsikring er egentlig noe tull :P
<Mathias> folk skulle betalt for skader fra egen lomme
<Mathias> hadde ingen turt å kjørt
<RoyK> lolgnu: tror uansett du vil spare godt med penger, og i tillegg komme i form om du bruker litt på sykkel
<RoyK> lolgnu: føles godt å bli sliten også
<RoyK> reneste antidepressivaen ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: funfact: sykler du her har du så vondt i ræva/føttene at du blir handikappet i et par dager
<uzr> vpsen ble så treg
<lolbee> RoyK: funker sikkert
<RoyK> Mathias: heh - neppe - bare de første gangene til ræva/beina/føttene er i bedre form ;)
<RoyK> lolbee: tro meg...
<lolbee> jeg liker de gangene jeg orker å jogge
<Mathias> RoyK: veiene er sånn her: \/\/\/__–__– ̅_/\/ ̅\_…_/-_/\
<RoyK> Mathias: jada, men litt demping foran og lite luft i dekka hjelper ;)
<IvarB> Mathias: bare rette veier?
 * RoyK sykler ikke så mye på asfalt
<IvarB> så fint
<Mathias> RoyK: trenger litt mer enn det :P
<IvarB> her er veiene sånn her: )(/&()/")(/()/¤)(!/¤(#/¤()#!"/¤(/(/#("/!!!!
<RoyK> Mathias: neida - jeg sykler mye i ulendt terreng
<RoyK> Mathias: å komme i 60 på en rimelig hølete grusvei etter uker med striregn i fjor sommer, var bare gøy ;)
 * Mathias setter en strek over I̅v̅a̅r̅B̅
 * Mathias inviterer RoyK til å sykle på E6
<Mathias> helst midt på veien
<Mathias> som alle de andre tullingene gjør
<RoyK> neppe - har livet kjært
<Mathias> av en eller annen grunn
<Mathias> selvom det finnes en "gang""sti"
<RoyK> du bør sykle litt uti veien for å unngå at folk sneier deg ved motgående trafikk
<RoyK> funker dårlig å sykle på gangsti om du ligger i 50 - du kan jo kjøre ihjel folk
<Mathias> du ligger med hodet i grøfta leeeenge før du når 50
<RoyK> men enkelte idioter av bilister tror at de eier veien
<RoyK> syklister er også trafikanter og har (i teorien) samme rettigheter som bilister
<Mathias> og samme skyld? :P
<RoyK> samme ansvar også, ja
<Mathias> onkel krasjet på sykkel med en bil for et par dager siden. han har visst knekt et par ribbein
<RoyK> så det er riktig av en syklist å ligge 50-100cm inn i veibanen
<RoyK> for å signalisere at "jeg er her!"
<RoyK> "kjør forbi meg som om jeg var en trafikant!"
<IvarB> RoyK: ref. eier veien, vi betaler for den :P
<RoyK> ikke bare snei borti 5cm unna
<Mathias> sett spyd på syklistene
<RoyK> IvarB: irrelevant - bilister betaler veiavgift (som er en bitteliten del av prisen for veien) på grunn av slitasjen. syklister sliter ikke på veien
<IvarB> betaler for at veien blir bygd i første omgang også
<IvarB> så...
<RoyK> IvarB: ok, så siden syklister ikke betaler veiavgift, så er drap helt greit?
<IvarB> jøss, jeg tror jeg har fått troll-viruset
<lolbee> RoyK: drivstoffavgiftene
<Mathias> RoyK: "syklister er slitsomme på veien"
<IvarB> RoyK: hehe neida
<lolbee> bilistene subsidierer de andre
<lolbee> Nybilavgift, veiavgift, drivstoffavgift
<RoyK> lolbee: du betaler drivstoffavgift på grunn av at du bruker drivstoff
<IvarB> men det står noe i veitrafikkloven om å skape unødvendig mye kø
<IvarB> og det er endel sykkelister som tar seg endel friheter noen steder
<IvarB> to i bredden osv
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, det er bare det at syklister ikke kan sykle i 90...
<RoyK> ikke noe i veien med det - tar jo mindre plass enn en bil uansett, og det er ikke ulovlig å kjøre traktor på veien i 40
<Mathias> RoyK: vi/du får begynne å teipe fujitsu-laptops/modelraketter på de da :P
<IvarB> RoyK: uansett hva du kjører på veien, traktor, buss, campingbil, osv... skaper du kø så SKAL du vike og slippe frem andre
<lolbee> RoyK: Jeg synes ikke traktorere burde få lov til å kjøre i 40km/t i rushtiden
<IvarB> DET gjør ikke alle sykilister
 * Mathias traktorerer
<IvarB> psykilisiter
<Mathias> siden vi bare skriver vrøvl her
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, og det er vanlig at syklister gjør, men de ligger gjerne litt inn i veien for å signalisere at de faktisk er der, sånn at de ikke blir sneia av en gærning i 80
<RoyK> IvarB: svar meg igjen - er det greit å drepe syklister?
<IvarB> RoyK: nei
<RoyK> nei, så kom til poenget
<Mathias> RoyK: skulle vært noe slags sykkel-lapp :P
<RoyK> jeg vet det er enkelte som sykler som gærninger, men det er unntaket, ikke regelen
<lolbee> De kunne jo bygget veier uten gangfelt, og felt
<RoyK> det samme gjelder forhåpentligvis også for bilister, men når de sykler som gærninger, så kan de fort ta livet av folk som sykler forsiktig
<IvarB> RoyK: ikke forsvar alle syklister i hele landet basert på at du lar deg fornærme av noen bilister som har blitt frustrert bak en blei av en sykilist en gang
<IvarB> det finnes svin i begge gårdene
<lolbee> IvarB: Jeg synes at spessielt i Oslo er bilistene generelt dårlige. Folk som kjører en gang hver fjortene dag og slikt.
<IvarB> lolbee: kan jeg tro, men det vet jeg lite om da jeg ikke bor der
<lolbee> virker som om 50% ikke forstår vikeplikt opp songsveien
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, problemet er at når bilister kjører som gærninger og som du gjør nå, hevder at syklister generelt er gærne, så hevder du implisitt at når noe skjer, så er det syklistens feil, og det er en påstand som er idiotisk
<IvarB> jeg bor i mer siviliserte strøk :P
<Mathias> lolbee: har du lolferret? :P
<lolbee> IvarB: Jeg har kjørt en del i trondheim, de virker veldig avslappet i kjørestilen, men fortsatt et veldig avslappet forhold til veitrafikkloven
<lolbee> Mathias: nei, kun dyr med tre bokstaver
<IvarB> RoyK: jeg sa, det finnes svin i begge gårdene, det betyr ikke at ALLE sykilister og ALLE bilførere er uansvarlige folk
<RoyK> syklist drept på riksvei i østfold for en måneds tid siden, sykla med refleksvest, hjalp ikke, bilen kom for nærme og bam
<Mathias> lolbee: tnaaw
<RoyK> IvarB: neida, vet, jeg sykler mye i trafikken når jeg må, i oslo
<Mathias> jeg har løsningen! stikk hull i alle dekk!
<IvarB> http://gizmodo.com/yes-an-old-mac-g5-does-make-a-great-bbq-509020027
<RoyK> IvarB: maridalsveien, for eksempel, veldig populær sykkelløype rundt maridalsvannet, men bare bilvei, ikke noe ekstra for syklister
<RoyK> Mathias: bildekk
<IvarB> klag til vegvesenet da?
<RoyK> IvarB: nei, du ser ikke poenget. begge må vise hensyn, og først og fremst de største, bilene. om en 10-åring kaster stein på deg, kaster du tilbake?
<lolbee> At veiene er underdimensjonert er jo pga kaksene i Oslo kommune drikker opp pengene. Kutt støtte til alt fram til veiene er i akseptabel stand, så kan vi sløse bort penger på champagne og kultur.
<Mathias> RoyK: absolutt
<Mathias> jeg biter også tilbake
<RoyK> lolbee: på tide å roe ned litt på konspirasjonsteoriene, kanskje? ;)
<lolbee> RoyK: Det var litt satt på spissen, men Oslo kommune bruker penger på ting langt mindre viktig enn veier.
<IvarB> hva da, skoler+
<lolbee> Kringjså Skole var den dyreste skolen i Norge på sin tid, der datt takplater ned etter 2-3 år.
<Brik> er det denne dere snakker om http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2328397/Trainee-accountants-Twitter-boast-knocking-cyclist-bike-sparks-police-probe.html ?
<RoyK> lolbee: jada, som nevnt i går, les boka Vår korrupte hovedstad, så finner du ut hvordan det fungerer
<Mathias> http://gizmodo.com/5995316/nasa-drew-this-giant-penis-on-the-surface-of-mars hahahaha
<RoyK> Brik: nei, ikke spesifikt, men det er enkelte idioter her inne som mener at syklister bør kunne drepes bare fordi de sykler i veien
<Brik> ja, hun jenta der er et fint eksempel på det
<RoyK> en landeveissyklist kan fort komme opp i 60km/t+
<RoyK> kanskje 80 i god unnabakke
<RoyK> fint om noen kan forklare meg hva noen i de hastighetene har å gjøre på en gang- og sykkelsti :P
<RoyK> plutselig spretter den en 7-Ã¥ring fram i veien - oops
<lolbee> RoyK: Å ville ha adekvate sykkelstier er ikke det samme som å ville drepe sykklister
<Mathias> hmm, vehicle 19 eller last passenger?
<RoyK> lolbee: nei, men å ikke tillate syklister i veibanen og heller se på dem som søppel, er å tillate drap
<lolbee> Nei
<RoyK> lolbee: det vil aldri bli sykkelstier overalt, i norge finnes jo knapt dedikerte sykkelstier overhodet
<lolbee> Men de må følge veitrafikkreglene. Det vil si at hvis de sykkler i 20 i 50 sonen, må de stoppe å slippe forbi biler når de lager kø.
<Mathias> RoyK: veiene må vel prioriteres først
<RoyK> noe i trondheim, frognerkilen, etpar andre steder i sentrum, men som gjerne brukes som parkeringsplass
<IvarB> RoyK: ta deg en kikk utenfor oslo kommune før du sier noe sånt da
<lolbee> Når de er i veien, må de oppføre seg som om de kjørte bil.
<RoyK> IvarB: der er det som regel gang- og sykkelstier, dvs umulig å sykler spesielt fort uten å være en fare for andre
<IvarB> jeg ser sykkelfantomer i 60km i 50km sone langs veien her hver dag, og det en fin SVÆR sykkelsti rett ved siden av
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, og bør de egentlig sykle på gang- og sykkelstien?
<RoyK> det er folk som går der!
<IvarB> nei, men de SKAL holde fartsgrensa som alle andre
<lolbee> Folk har lov til å gå i veien også
<lolbee> Hvis du ikke klarer å stoppe for folk har du ingenting å gjøre på veiene
<IvarB> og de SKAL IKKE lange kø eller kaos eller andre farlige situasjoner langs veien
<RoyK> ja, og dessverre er det endel bilister og syklister som bryter fartsgrensa, som kjører på rødt, og som oppfører seg som idioter
<IvarB> lage*
<lolbee> RoyK: Jeg har ALDRI sett en sykklist slippe forbi trafikk når de sykkler på veien
<RoyK> lolbee: neivel, da bør du se bedre etter
<Mathias> lolbee: øynene mine gjør vondt :(
<RoyK> lolbee: om jeg sykler langs veien og det ikke er noe fortau (som maridalsveien), skal jeg da gå av sykkelen og ned i grøfta for å slippe forbi en bil? jeg har like lite i grøfta å gjøre som bilen, og jeg tar større plass om jeg leier sykkelen
<lolbee> RoyK: Hvis jeg kjører en bobil må jeg finne første å beste plass å slippe forbi bilene
<RoyK> lolbee: igjen så mangler påstandene dine faktamoment
<RoyK> lolbee: ja, det er jo greit, men som regel når jeg har opplevd trange forbikjøringer, har det ikke vært motgående trafikk. det er også gjengangeren i ulykker
<IvarB> RoyK: og igjen så trekker du frem en av norges dårligste veistrekninger
<lolbee> Selvsagt må det være mulig å stoppe, men da må man også stoppe når det er mulighet
<RoyK> virker nesten som om bilførere ikke tror at bremsen virker når det er en sykkel foran
<RoyK> hadde det vært en traktor, jada, fordi atte den er stor og tøff og gjør vondt å kjøre på
<Brik> men er det ok å sykle i 30 i en 70-sone og danne lang kø?
<RoyK> det skjer veldig skjeldent
<Brik> det skjer veldig ofte mellom Trondheim og Flakk fergeleie
<lolbee> Jeg ville kjørt forbi en traktor også, hvis han ikke kjører til siden blinker jeg med lysene
<RoyK> men har du ikke andre valg enn veien, så er det greit, ja
<IvarB> RoyK: problemet til sykkelfantomer langs sånne veier er at de tror de eier veien pga. at de TRENER jo, derfor er det dumt for dem om de må sette ned hastigheten eller vike litt
<RoyK> trille sykkelen i grøfta er vel ikke akkurat fint
<Brik> smal vei, svingete og av en eller annen grunn masse syklister
<RoyK> kan dere vær så snill å prøve å bare tenke på at det er lov å vise hensyn?
<RoyK> eller gjøre dere til drapsmenn
<lolbee> Det er lov for sykklister også
<RoyK> ja, og vi prøver
<RoyK> tro meg
<Mathias> lolbee: DET SVIR
<IvarB> RoyK: jeg viser masse hensyn jeg, gir dem en hel kjørebane når jeg passerer
<Brik> jeg er snill mot syklistene jeg :)
<RoyK> IvarB: det er bra
<lolbee> Mathias: ...
<RoyK> noen gjør det, ganske mange, faktisk
<Mathias> lolbee: syklister plz
<IvarB> men jeg blir stressa når jeg må ligge i 40 i 80 sonen pga en tulling som puster og PESER og vil holde seg i 50
<RoyK> men så er det enkelte som bare driter i syklistene
<lolbee> IvarB: det er veier der det så vidt er to kjørebaner
<IvarB> som bare stress-trener fordi legen hans har sagt at han har kommet i overgangsalderen
<RoyK> IvarB: jamenatte - hvor skal vedkommende gjøre av seg? på jordet?
<IvarB> på en mer egnet vei?
<RoyK> ofte finnes ikke det, det vet du vel så godt som jeg gjør.
<IvarB> om formålet er trening, så bør man velge de tryggeste omgivelsene
<lolbee> En bil har ikke lov til å kjøre på veier bare for å kjøre.
<RoyK> og om det er en landeveissyklist, så funker ikke grusveier, dekka og sykkelen tåler det ikke
<IvarB> nei, men de får man tilpasse seg etter situasjonen da
<Brik> man kan vel stoppe ved neste innkjørsel/busslomme
<lolbee> Brik: Skal, ikke kan.
<IvarB> lolbee: hæ?
<RoyK> jeg har sykla rimelig mye rundt omkring, og har så langt ikke opplevd de køene dere snakker om bak syklister. det er unnagjort i løpet av sekunder når det er tomt for trafikk i motgående
<lolbee> IvarB: Du har ikke lov å kjøre rundt nabolaget ørten ganger uten hensikt.
<RoyK> lolbee: har du vel?
<IvarB> ikke på svigete eller uoversiktlige veier
<IvarB> lolbee: hæ? jo det har du vel
<IvarB> du kan kjøre så mye du orker
<IvarB> både på bil og sykkel
<RoyK> og en sykkel tar 1,5m plass inkludert sikkerhetsmargin
<RoyK> en bil 3-4m inkludert tilsvarende margin
<RoyK> så hvorfor klager bilistene hele tida?
<lolbee> IvarB: §3 første ledd. Ingen av delene er hensynsfullt.
<IvarB> den marginen er variable utifra hastighet imho
<IvarB> å gi noen 15cm klaring i 80 sone er.... risikabelt
<RoyK> det er Gaustad
<Mathias> tull
<Mathias> 15ym klaring er bedre
<lolbee> Men det som irriterer meg mest, er idioter som har strobelys
<IvarB> det er ikke lov
<RoyK> sikkerhetsmarginen er forøvrig 1,5m i henhold til trygg trafikk
<IvarB> dvs. uttrykkningskjøretøy har, seff
<lolbee> Den blinkingen er distraherende, og jeg ser ikke hvorfor iallverden de bruker det
<IvarB> lolbee: hvem bruker det?
<lolbee> IvarB: Syklister
<lolbee> BÃ¥de foran og bak har jeg sett det
<IvarB> eh
<IvarB> det er jo for at de skal synes bedre
<RoyK> og ja, det er lov å kjøre to i bredden http://www.tryggtrafikk.no/Sykle+to+i+bredden%3F.b7C_wJrM2Z.ips
<RoyK> lolbee: du blir jo ikke akkurat blenda av det :P
<lolbee> IvarB: hvis det var slik burde jo biler også ha blinkende lys
<RoyK> nei, de har sterkere lys og er større og synes bedre
<Mathias> kommer jo helt an på styrken da
<lolbee> Det er utelukkende distraherende, man ser mot det og så trekkes man mot sykklisten
<IvarB> RoyK: i "noen" tilfeller ja
<Mathias> om det er noe på 4000 lumen som blinker helt raveparty er det nok distraherende
<RoyK> Mathias: det finnes stilys (foran) som er sterkt, men de fleste syklister har vett nok til å dempe det når de er ute av skogen
<IvarB> RoyK: les resten av teksten
<RoyK> har lest
 * RoyK leser fort
<lolbee> Bare det at de blinker er totalt unødvendig. hvis de vil synes mer enn lys foran og bak finnes det refleksvester og lignende
<RoyK> lolbee: ja, sånn bortsett fra at folk med refleksvester også blir drept, som han fyren nede i østfold. null trafikk, på natta, fullt synlig, men bam! ferdig-kom-og-tørk
<lolbee> Jeg ble stoppet av politiet gående en gang og kjeftet på fordi jeg krysset veien og ikke hadde refleks.
<RoyK> det er ikke påbudt med refleks, men det er ganske smart ;)
<lolbee> RoyK: Og blinkende lys ville reddet han?
<Mathias> jeg trenger ikke refleks :>
<IvarB> det er pålurt :P
<lolbee> Jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor de stoppet meg, jeg hadde jo ikke gjort noe ulovlig.
<IvarB> lolbee: de stoppet deg for å informere deg
<Brik> hvorfor klage over at noen bryr seg
<RoyK> lolbee: vet ikke om han hadde blinkende lys - men en ung idiot av en sjåfør sleit visst såpass etter påkjørselen at han ikke kunne avhøres
<IvarB> Brik: nettopp
<RoyK> Brik++
<lolbee> Brik: Bry seg får de gjerne gjøre, men å hindre meg i å gå vidre var unødvendig
<IvarB> tja
<IvarB> noe annet som hører med til historien kanskje?
<IvarB> var du påvirket? eller til bry?
<Mathias> han så vel creepy ut
<IvarB> heh
<IvarB> så det var ikke politet men homsepatruljen da+ :P
<lolbee> De mente at jeg gikk over veien uten å se meg for, utfor et gangfelt uten refleks. Jeg så jo at politibilen kom, og jeg hadde krysset lenge før de stoppet meg. Jeg var litt full, men ikke til et nivå at det var farlig. De lot meg gå etter at jeg latet som om jeg ikke merket det ikke var gangfelt.
<lolbee> Har lov å krysse veien overalt da, så det var egentlig unødvendig
<IvarB> litt full, jaja
<IvarB> der har du problemet ;)
<lolbee> Åpenbart beruset tror jeg nok de kunne sansynliggjøre.
<pineappler1> Nye xbox: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hub/reveal
<lolgnu> pineappler1: jeg har alltid brukt PlayStation, men jeg er ikke glad for at de fjernet linuxmuligheten
<Mathias> huff
<Mathias> konsoll
<pineappler1> lolgnu: Samme her, men mest film bruk :O
<Mathias> men om jeg skulle hatt en hadde jeg nok gått for ps3 :P
<lolgnu> Har blitt lite filmbruk etter at fjernsynet begynte å støtte dlna og usb
<lolgnu> før vel dra på clash olsen å kjøpe den skruetingen for å organisere rot
<lolgnu> får*
<pineappler1> skruetingen? powertools? :P
<Malinux> hva har den ubuntu-installen for mac som ikke en vanlige har ?
<Mathias> Malinux: ?
<Malinux> eh, ja?
<Malinux> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<Malinux> er en som heter 64-bit ma
<Malinux> mac
<Mathias> kanskje uefi? ellernoe?
<RoyK> den vanlige støtter jo uefi, da
<Mathias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Malinux> jeg har jo bootet macen til Udde med en minnepinne før. men kansje det ligger en mac-iso innpå der, litt usikker
<Malinux> inne på usb-stikkcen
<Mathias> mulig bare noen av makkverkene er kronglete
<Malinux> Mathias: takk for linken. var jo ganske informativt :)
<Malinux> hanler om uefi og det der :D
 * RoyK har installert standard ubuntu 12.04 på mac mini
<Malinux> oki, og det er en mac mini, så kanksje det ikke er noe problemer der da
<RoyK> bør funke på en macbook pro også, eller en annen maskin. det her var en ny mini
<lolgnu> Hvorfor kjøpe mac for å kjøre ubuntu?
<RoyK> ser finere ut ;)
<lolgnu> Mac OS er vel en smakssak, men er de ikke priset litt høyt for hardwaren?
<RoyK> bedre kjøling og sånt også
<lolgnu> RoyK: tru dat
<pineappler1> RoyK: Hadde de ikke vært så dyre så <3 :P
<lolgnu> finere delen, kjøling kan jeg ikke uttale meg om
<RoyK> lolgnu: plastikk isolerer, aluminium leder varme, noe som får vifta til ikke å spinne opp
<lolgnu> pcn min har god vifte, den klarer å holde pizzaen varm :P
<pineappler1> RoyK: retina skjerm wqxga/ips?
<RoyK> pineappler1: jeg har en retina-laptop - bruker en eldre 17" nå
<RoyK> at retina ikke kommer med matt skjerm er sinnsvakt dårlig
<lolgnu> retina, er ikke det bare å sitte langt unna?
<Malinux> en jeg kjenner mener han kansje må ha Ubuntu for å fikse noe asp som ikke er støttet av os-x, dog er jeg meget skeptisk altså
<RoyK> trist at jobs tok kvelden - gamle asberger-hue hans var fint til å styre butikken
<pineappler1> Gjør de ikke? Får vel type film til  å legge over kanskje?
<RoyK> lolgnu: retina-skjerm er en veldig høyoppløselig skjerm
<pineappler1> 2560x1600
<RoyK> ja, fett for en 15-tommer
<pineappler1> oh yeah :P Har lyst på den oppløsningen i en 27" stasjonær skjerm
<lolgnu> RoyK: Mener at det måles ved en kombinasjon av oppløsning, hva øyet kan skje og avstand man typisk har til skjermen
<RoyK> hva øyet kan se, ja
<RoyK> skjer vel ikke så mye i øyet
<pineappler1> lolgnu: måles det i ppi?
<RoyK> men "retina display" er vel normalt regna som såpass bra at øyet ikke kan se individuelle punkter
<lolgnu> pineappler1: litt usikker, jeg støtter ikke begrepet
<lolgnu> og jeg klarte meg fint med 800x600, så det plager ikke meg
<pineappler1> pixel per inch elns
<RoyK> 220ppi eller så på mac-ene, 326ppi på iphone
<RoyK> tror ikke du ser noen billedpunkter på det der
<RoyK> 2880×1800 på macbook pro retina, 15"
<pineappler1> Mine dårlige skjermer --> http://sprunge.us/cbfY
<pineappler1> oki, ikke-standard oppløsning det da
<RoyK> er vel ikke noen standardoppløsning lenger
<pineappler1> :P http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/Vector_Video_Standards4.svg
<RoyK> trengs det standardoppløsninger?
<RoyK> må jo kode om alt til dynamisk okke som
<RoyK> og alt av android-dingser og ios-dingser har jo forskjellige oppløsninger
<Malinux> jeg har enda til gode å bli firkanta i øya av å se på skjermer
<Malinux> man blir visst firkanta i øya av å se på tv
<RoyK> gammel overtro?
 * RoyK har dilla med datamaskiner siden slutten av åttitallet og har fremdeles runde øyne
<RoyK> s/slutten/midten av/
<lolgnu> jeg har fått røde øyne av å spille playstation nonstop i 12 timer daglig over en lengre periode
 * RoyK gjetter at øyenfargen kommer av ølet
<lolgnu> det var før jeg drakk
<IvarB> da var Star Trek - Into Darkness sett
<pineappler1> IvarB: Er den å anbefale?
<IvarB> ja
<lolgnu> er det den nyeste?
<Malinux> jeg har aldri sett noen med firkanta øyne :)
<Malinux> dette har jeg hatt lyst på lenge :D http://www.hardware.no/artikler/nasa-onsker-seg-3d-pizzaskriver/133572
<Malinux> hvem har vel ikke drømt om å sende pannekaker via fax....
<RoyK> printe en hamburger, liksom ;)
<lolgnu> det hadde vært deilig
<lolgnu> hvis man kjører til mcdonalds må jeg nesten støvsuge bilen samtidig
 * RoyK mumler noe om t-bane
<RoyK> norges beste kollektivsystem og du kjører bil 2km for å få deg en burger
<RoyK> gir ikke mening, gutt
<lolgnu> RoyK: Det går ikke tbane nå, hvis kiwi var åpent ville jeg kjøpt burger der og lagd den selv. Billigste sykkelen jeg fant kostet 2500, men da trenger man dilldall som lys og sånt i tillegg.
<RoyK> lolgnu: bortforklaringer ;)
<RoyK> http://www.xxl.no/Root/Sykkel/Terrengsykkel/Redwood-Terrengsykkel-13/p/1088375_1_Style
<RoyK> 2k
<RoyK> crappy utstyr, men en sykkel til 2k
<lolgnu> Så lenge pedalene og setet funker er jeg fornøyd
<RoyK> det funker
<RoyK> http://www.xxl.no/Root/Sykkel/Hybridsykkel/Logic-K300-Hybridsykkel-13-TH/p/1089224_1_Style
<RoyK> tilsvarende crappy utstyr, men hybrid, bedre på asfalt, men ikke så bra i skogen
<lolgnu> jeg ser ikke poenget med hybrid
<lolgnu> Det er jo så vidt asfalt på veiene i Oslo :P
<lolgnu> og jeg vil neppe sykke på veier
<RoyK> er godt med asfalt i oslo, selv om du nekter å innse det
<RoyK> men greit med en liten demper foran og feite dekk
<Malinux> Er det asfalt på veiene i Oslo?
<Malinux> jøss
<Malinux> det har jeg ikke lagt merke til
<RoyK> Malinux: tegnsettproblemer igjen?
<Malinux> hvordan det?
<lolgnu> Malinux sine ? ser helt lik som dine RoyK
<Malinux> jeg har problemer med at hos noen så får jeg bare ? i stedet for æ ø og å
<Malinux> mens hos andreigjen virker det
<Malinux> lolgnu har ?-tegn i stedet for æ, ø eller å
<pineappler1> :P
<lolgnu> Jeg har b0rked tegnsett. På pien har jeg derimot satt opp ALLE tegnsett for å få det til å fungere med engelsk utf-8 som standard
<RoyK> Malinux: http://karlsbakk.net/tmp/malin-tegnsett.png
<lolgnu> RoyK: funker mitt?
<RoyK> ser bra ut herfra
<pineappler1> Gosj, holder på å kopiere litt innhold til raidet. Monterte disken med sshfs 10,3MiB/s!
<RoyK> pineappler1: det er vel omtrent wirespeed
<RoyK> på 100Mbps
<pineappler1> 8,5/921,0GB
<pineappler1> hehe
<lolgnu> hvordan sjekker jeg om jeg har 100mbps eller gigabit?
<RoyK> lolgnu: dmesg
<RoyK> viser hva handshake gir
<pineappler1> Tror ikke nic'et støtta Gbit :P
<pineappler1> Gammel boks
<RoyK> men prøve litt mer søvn - natta
<pineappler1> go'natt
<Malinux> hm, jeg burde sovet, så kanskje vi får snakkes siden. i morgen f.eks.
<Malinux> natta
<pineappler1> natta!
<Malinux> kleeemmeeepååååå :D
<pineappler1> :)
<pineappler1> Gleder meg til å få system i filene mine, fint med raid :)
<lolgnu> pineappler1: raid hjelper ikke med system :P jeg dumper alt rundt om kring og blir forvirret
<pineappler1> Greier som regel å holde mappe strukturen i orden per disk, men vanskelig og huske hva som lå hvor når det blir flere disker
<lolgnu> Forsåvidt
<lolgnu> når komprimerer og fikser jeg image
<lolgnu> Men det tar tid, men jeg sparer masse plass når det bare er noe jeg vil arkivere
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-22
<Mathias> Malinux: det finnes linser for det :p
<jonaskul> Spennende!
<Mathias> yay, fikk RAM idag :D
<jonaskul> RAM er kult! 16 GB holder dog lenge :o
<Mathias> pff
 * Mathias dytter borti RoyK :P
 * RoyK dytter tilbake og fortsetter med jobbinga
<Mathias> hvordan setter jeg opp uferdig raid 1?
<Malinux> Mathias: hva finnes det linser for?
<Malinux> man gjør det vel ikke ferdig?
<Mathias> saa du faar firkantede pupiller :P
<Malinux> ah, sikker på at man kan gjøre det med linser?
<Malinux> men høres jo kult ut
<Malinux> eller er firkantete pupiller tegnet på linsene kanskje?
<Mathias> sikkert tegnet paa
<Mathias> men, hadde vaert fint med litt guiding paa RAIDingen :P
<Mathias> saa jeg ikke raevkjoerer hele greia
<Malinux> det er nok lurt. RoyK veit det nok, men høres ut som han er opptatt nå, og da får man smøre seg med tålmodighet ;)
<Mathias> eller bare drite i det og bare rsynce SSDen til snurredisk x antall ganger om dagen
<Malinux> men du skal sette opp et raid bestående av en ssd og en hdd ?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> tror jeg bare driter i det og bruker bare rsync da :p
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> men kan sette opp 3 tb disken til raid 5
<Malinux> jeg kan ikke stort om raid, så aner ikke noe særlilg desverre
<Mathias> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices 3 /dev/sdb missing <-- går den?
<Solskogen> nei
<Solskogen> du må ha minst to
<Solskogen> en kan være missing
<Mathias> devices 2 hirr
<RoyK> Mathias: har du installert på degradert speil?
<Mathias> nei, tror jeg bare går for en daglig rsync
<RoyK> ja, --raid-devices=2
<RoyK> resten er fint
<RoyK> evt --chunk=64
<RoyK> default på 256 (eller 512?) er lovlig mye
<RoyK> 512k er visst standard
<RoyK> det er litt i overkant
<Solskogen> hm
<Solskogen> lvm kan vist lage raid5
<Solskogen> det var nytt for meg
<RoyK> når kom det?
<Mathias> gleder meg til jeg får bootet opp en windows-vm og justert viftene et par hakk ned :P
<RoyK> Solskogen: tror ikke lvm vil kunne rebalansere et raid like fleksibelt som md
<RoyK> md flytter jo om på data når du legger til nye disker, det gjør ikke lvm
<Mathias> noen vits med lvm på ssden?
<RoyK> jeg bruker lvm konsekvent
<RoyK> allokerer litt for lite, type, hva jeg trenger
<RoyK> så kan du jo bruke noen gig til caching av raidet
<RoyK> enhanceio skal være rimelig bra til sånt
<Mathias> da blir det lvm :P
<Solskogen> RoyK: hvorfor tror du ikke det?
<RoyK> Solskogen: den gjør ikke det om du setter opp raid-5+0 med raid-5 på md og striping på lvm
<Solskogen> RoyK: vet ikke når det kom, men blafret bare over mansiden til lvcreate på 13.04
<RoyK> hm... ser det
<RoyK> tror jeg holder meg til md
<RoyK> kan teste litt på den lvm-raidinga senere
<Mathias> hihi, gikk fort å installere :P
<Mathias> selvom jeg bruker en sliten usb 2 minnepenn
<RoyK> har kommet noen ganske fete SAS-SSD-er med type 1,2GB/s overføringshastighet. Ny 12Gbps SAS sparker rompe!
<RoyK> ikke så veldig mange som trenger så mye, da, men...
<Mathias> joda
<RoyK> de koster litt, da :P
<RoyK> menmen - kan jo sette opp 10 billig-SSD-er i raid-1+0, så går det sikkert unna der også
<Mathias> utvilsomt :P
<Mathias> *håpe at videodriver ikke herper systemet*
<Mathias> yay
<Mathias> funket jo :D
<RoyK> vått, gitt http://www.yr.no/1.11037863
<Malinux> vannet er visst blitt våtere enn før også
<RoyK> tja - det er vel bare mer av det enn på ei stund
<Malinux> kanskje det det er ja
<Malinux> ah, det er visst flom nå
<Malinux> men hvorfor bosette seg et sted det er fare for flom
<RoyK> tja - folk har jo tradisjonelt sett bosatt seg i nærheten av vann, elver og sånt
<RoyK> ...og så har man sagd ned all den drenerende skogen og ersatta den med ikke-drenerende jorder
<Malinux> altså har man ikke vært så lur
<Malinux> men har inntrykk av at snauhogst er noe man begynte med for ikke så lenge sida
<Malinux> maskiner og sånt og bare å kappe ned det man ser :)
<RoyK> joda, måtte jo ha et sted å dyrke maten
<Mathias> fitta da, der bestemte firefox seg for "skit i alt det andre og slett av av historikk"
<Mathias> på syncing :\
<Mathias> om jeg kjører "fstrim /" vil den også gå innpå raidet mitt?
<RoyK> sniper-rifle som kjører linux? http://www.nrk.no/vitenskap-og-teknologi/1.11037947
<RoyK> Mathias: nei
<Mathias> bra
<RoyK> du fikk satt opp degradert raid?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> la du lvm oppå?
<RoyK> kan ofte være kjekt
<RoyK> (før du begynner å fylle det opp :P)
<Mathias> la bare ext4 rett inn
<RoyK> vil anbefale lvm
<RoyK> er ikke nødvendig, men plutselig om et år vil du ha et eget filsystem, da er det mer fleksibelt
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, og - kjør
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Mathias> har gjort det :P
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> og får fikse det om en times tid da
<Mathias> da er dropbox ferdig med å synce :P
<RoyK> da bør den hete md0 neste gang du booter også
<RoyK> ellers blir den hetende md127 eller noe
<Mathias> kan alltids ta en test-reboot :P
<Mathias> må uansett reboote et par ganger, har ikke lyd via hdmi :s
<RoyK> hvis du synker dropbox til raidet, er det sikkert greit å gjøre om til lvm først :P
<RoyK> får jo ikke gjort om til lvm uten å lage nytt filsystem
<Mathias> kopierer det bare over til ssden da :P
<lolgnu> sa jeg hvilken pakke man trengte for å kjøre crashplan via x11?
<RoyK> Malinux: ny pese? http://www.digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Nettbrett/Nettbrett/Asus/ASUS-Transformer-Book-TX300-13-3-FHD-IPS-Touch-Core-i7-4GB-RAM-128-500GB-W8-120820-p0000061223.aspx
<RoyK> lolgnu: tja - x11 og xauth?
<Malinux> litt stiv pris
<RoyK> joda, men er jo ganske mye under panseret der
<RoyK> 128GB SSD + 500GB HDD
<RoyK> grit med minne og touch og til og med windows 8!
<Mathias> RoyK: kan jeg bruke gparted til å lage lvm?
<Mathias> windummy8
<RoyK> Mathias: bare legg lvm rett oppå md0
<lolgnu> RoyK: tror det var en javapakke, x11 virker
<RoyK> lolgnu: ah - ja, det er jo javabasert
<RoyK> Mathias: type vgcreate mittvgnavn /dev/md0
<RoyK> Mathias: så lvcreate ...
<Malinux> men kanskje heller bruke så mye på en gamingmaskin da....
<lolgnu> RoyK: fant ut på filserveren hva som trengtes, men klarer ikke å huske det
<Mathias> ahh
<lolgnu> 4GB ram er veldig lite
<Mathias> burde jeg bare fjerne alt av partisjoner innpå md0 da?
<RoyK> Mathias: kan du godt, men lvm legger seg jo bare oppå
<RoyK> lolgnu: ikke *veldig* lite - holder til det aller meste
<lolgnu> jeg ville heller kjøpt min laptop og en tablet
<RoyK> Mathias: type lvcreate -n minedata -L 1T -T mittvgnavn
<RoyK> så tynnprovisjonerer du også (dvs den allokerer ikke plass før det skrives til)
<RoyK> drit i -T hvis du vil tykkprovisjonere
<RoyK> (som er det vanligste)
<Mathias> tynnprovisjonering er vel "best"?
<RoyK> er jo mest fleksibelt
<RoyK> i større miljøer er det veldig fint
<RoyK> vi har 150TiB eller så på diverse SAN-hyller, og bruker vmware med 10 noder i etpar klynger - da er tynnprovisjonering viktig
<RoyK> like greit å lære seg hvordan det virker tidlig ;)
<Mathias>   Device /dev/md0 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<Mathias>   Unable to add physical volume '/dev/md0' to volume group 'RAID'.
<Mathias> kek
<RoyK> er md0 montert?
<RoyK> finnes den?
<RoyK> hva sier mdstat?
<RoyK> type /proc/mdstat
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690135/
<RoyK> og den er ikke montert?
<RoyK> mount
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690139/
<RoyK> meerkelig
<RoyK> får du til pvcreate /dev/md0 ?
<Mathias> funket når jeg tok med /dev/md0p1
<RoyK> partisjoner på et raid er tull
<RoyK> dvs det gir ikke mening, spesielt ikke med lvm
<RoyK> så kanskje bedre å slette unna begynnelsen av md0 med dd
<RoyK> og kanskje gi den en reboot
<Mathias> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/md0 bs=1M count=100 <-- sånn?
<RoyK> 100M holder nok lenge, ja
<Mathias> se om jeg endelig har begynt å huske ting riktig med dd :P
<RoyK> h
<RoyK> ikke /dev/null
<RoyK>  /dev/zero
<Mathias> roter alltid med de :p
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> tab redder meg som regel
<RoyK> du henter nuller *fra* /dev/zero, og du sender søppel *til* /dev/null (aka bitbucket)
<Mathias> se der ja
<Mathias> funket jo :D
<lolgnu> Lag et tar.gz med /dev/zero i tilfelle du går tom :P
<Mathias> kan lvcreate fylle opp av seg selv (uten at du må si hvor stor den skal være)?
<lolgnu> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<Mathias> RoyK: btw:  --name may only be given when creating a new thin Logical volume or snapshot.
<Mathias> lvrename fikset hamburgeren :P
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> nå feilet hele saken :\
<Mathias> da var det satt opp på nytt :P
<Mathias> raidet bare failer totalt etter en reboot
<lolgnu> Mitt raid kan flyttes sømløst mellom laptop og desktop
<Mathias> mdadm: /dev/sdb is busy - skipping
<Mathias> den er ikke mountet heller
<Mathias> RoyK?
<Mathias> og der funket det plutselig
<RoyK> ding
<pineappler1> Regn i Oslo!
<RoyK> oh yeah
<pineappler1> Var nettopp på digital impulse vett! :)
<pineappler1> -e
<pineappler1> Fin butikk! Jeg så en kjent musikk fyr gra TG
<pineappler1> fra* i butikken
<pineappler1> kaktusen
<RoyK> jau - fin butikk :)
<RoyK> mye greiere å handle i butikk enn å drive med sånt nettkjøp
<Mathias> RoyK: noen grunn til at disken skal være "busy" uten grunn og bare plutselig funke igjen?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> Mathias: pastebin smartctl -x /dev/sdb
<RoyK> og dmesg
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690452/ og http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690454/
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690470/ kanskje :p
<RoyK> null hull der
<RoyK> kanskje disken bare trenger litt ekstra tid for å komme i gang - ikke fullt så rask som den ssd-en? ;)
<Mathias> 10 min på å starte opp?
<Mathias> huff, jeg blir gal av viftene inni maskinen :\
<pineappler1> Håper jeg får brukt kortet da
<RoyK> pineappler1: kort?
<pineappler1> RoyK: SiI3132
<RoyK> Mathias: har du ikke store, saktegående vifter?
<RoyK> http://www.storageforum.net/forum/showthread.php/8507-Sil3132-Can-Silicon-Image-do-anything-right
<RoyK> men jeg har en sånn en i hjemmeserveren
<RoyK> funker sånn passe, men har opplevd endel småfeil, samt at den en dag kasta to disker
<RoyK> skal bytte når jeg får nytt fra ebay
<RoyK> ASM1062 kjøpt for en knapp hundrelapp på ebay funker fin
<pineappler1> RoyK: Ahok, jeg får teste litt og heller investere i noe annet om det funker midlertidig
<pineappler1> Hvis ikke leverer jeg det tilbake på fredag
<pineappler1> Judo trening nå, talas
<RoyK> snakkes
<Mathias> RoyK: 120*4 140*1 200*2
<Mathias> men når 4 av 120mm'erne går på 80% legger du merke til det
<RoyK> hvorfor så fort?
<Mathias> er de to stockviftene til vannkjølinga som bråker mest
<Mathias> har ikke fått konfigurert den enda
<RoyK> ah
<Mathias> den tror vel det er push/pull
<Mathias> mens jeg egentlig bare har push/trekk inn i kabinettet
<RoyK> bør suges inn fra framsida og ut fra baksida
<RoyK> evt uten vifter bak
<Mathias> fint å ha en "nødløsning" hvis jeg glemmer å skru på hovedviftene
<RoyK> hva slags disk var det du kjøpte igjen (den store)
<RoyK> wd red?
<Mathias> jeg har 200mm i front, 200 mm i døra, 140 mm ut bak, 120mm inn fra bunn, 2*120mm ut gjennom vannkjøling
<RoyK> smartctl -i, f.eks.
<Mathias> wd red ja
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> litt treig, men fint med skikkelig firmware
<Mathias> trenger ikke være så fryktelig rask
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> få se mdstat igjen
<Mathias> bare VMer, dropbox, og multimedia som blir til å være på den
<Mathias> muligens også store spill
<RoyK> vm-er trenger ganske mye iops, da, om de brukes til noe
<RoyK> om de stort sett er til test, er det jo ikke så nøye
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690846/
<RoyK> 64k chunk - godt
<Mathias> atm er det kun en windows-vm
<RoyK> om den går tregt, kan det hende det lønner seg å gå enda litt ned på chunk-størrelse
<RoyK> kvm eller vbox?
<Mathias> vbox
<RoyK> du kan jo installere vmware esxi, så får du testa hva som brukes av de store gutta ;)
<RoyK> koster ikke noe for enkeltinstallasjoner, men noe begrensa, opp til 32GB minne eller noe
<RoyK> og det er ikke så mye i større installasjoner :P
<RoyK> har 64-160GB på vmware-nodene våre på jobb
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> trenger ikke noe superfancy atm
<Mathias> men får sjekke det ut senere
<Mathias> når jeg vet at maskinen er helt stabil også
<RoyK> vmware er litt komplisert å lære seg, men er veldig relevant å konne om du skal prøve å søke jobb en dag
<Mathias> skulle fått tatt en aldri så liten stress-test av maskinen
<Mathias> teste kjølinga og om den tryner :p
<RoyK> Mathias: last ned linux-kjernen og bygg den noen ganger - veldig grei test
<RoyK> hvor mange prosessorkjerner?
<Mathias> 6
<lolgnu> AMD? Ugh
<Mathias> ikke amd
<Mathias> intel
<lolgnu> intel har 6 kjerner nå?
<Mathias> lite vits å kjøpe panelovn-cpu når jeg har en hengende på veggen
<RoyK> ok, så last ned linux-kjerna, installer ncurses, pakk ut kjerna, cd inn, cp /boot/config.den-siste-der .config ; make menuconfig ; exit and save ; make -j7
<RoyK> lolgnu: amd funker som faen - de er bare litt akterutseilt for tida
<lolgnu> Jeg bruker AMD i serveren. Mye kostnadseffektivt og brukbart der
<RoyK> jau
<lolgnu> Men noen av høy-ytelse prossesorene er tvilsomme
<RoyK> tja - sikker?
<lolgnu> Kommer vel an på bruksområdet
<lolgnu> er en stund siden jeg så på det. Foretrekker intel i bærbare maskiner da
<RoyK> kjørte opp ei tungregneklynge i gamlejobben med 1 node med 2x8 kjerner og fem andre med 2x12 kjerner - veldig stabilt - og de kjørte på 100% mesteparten av tida
<RoyK> start 'top' og trykk på 1 på en sånn en og prosessorlista tar opp det meste av en vanlig (liten) terminal :P
<lolgnu> Det er godt mulig jeg er intel-fanboy.
<RoyK> litt som å være microsoft-fanboy, det - bare det mest brukte er det beste ;)
<RoyK> men sant å si er vel intel hestehodet foran amd for tida - amd har jo ikke kommet med noe nytt på serversida på et halvt år
<lolgnu> PÃ¥ filserveren funker jo AMD helt fint
<lolgnu> Men den kunne vel kjørt på en duron også
<RoyK> ja, antar det, eller atom
<RoyK> jeg har endel vm-er for test, så greit å ha *litt* cpu
<RoyK> vm-er trenger normalt ikke så mye cpu - vi kjører vel rundt 150 vm-er i de to hovedklyngene på jobb, hver seg med fire servere med en kombinasjon av 2x4 og 2x6 kjerner på hver node, og der bruker vi kanskje 20-30% cpu i gjennomsnitt
<lolgnu> munin viser meg jo at cpuen er nedskalert mesteparten av tiden
<RoyK> ja, pleier jo å være det
<RoyK> men greit å ha litt mer ekstra guff når du trenger det
<lolgnu> http://owl.lolcat.no/munin/static/dynazoom.html?plugin_name=localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpuspeed&size_x=800&size_y=400&start_epoch=1369131309&stop_epoch=1369239309
<RoyK> lolgnu: hva er det med mailkøa di?
<RoyK> http://owl.lolcat.no/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/postfix_mailqueue.html
<lolgnu> Den øker vel med 1 per 15 minutt?
<RoyK> en i timen
<RoyK> kanskje du bør sette opp en smart relay host?
<lolgnu> ah
<lolgnu> Det er bare et cron som oppdaterer dnsen
<RoyK> da bør du fortelle cron at den skal kaste output til /dev/null :P
<RoyK> ikke noe vits i å sende mail for tull
<lolgnu> ja, har vel et par hundre index.html i home :P
<RoyK> kjør mailq, så ser du hva som ligger og stanger
<lolgnu> jeg orker ikke å lese all mailen når det bare er sånt dilldall :P
<RoyK> jammenatte
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> om maskina di genererer søplemail, så gjør noe med det
<Mathias> verste som finnes er cronspam
<RoyK> det er bare å konfe cron-jobben til å sende skiten til /dev/null
<Mathias> eller til en loggfil
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å logge unødvendig info
<RoyK> om cron sender deg meldinger, er det siden noe er galt
<Mathias> mistenkelig rask overføring til snurredisken
<Mathias> 140 mbyte/s
<RoyK> om cron sender deg meldinger om at dns er oppdatert, er det bråkete, og bør kastes til /dev/null
<lolgnu> ja, burde fikse det
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, høy tetthet på de diskene, dvs veldig høy sekvensiell hastighet, men dårlig med IOPS (io-operasjoner per sekund) på grunn av lav snurrehastighet
<Mathias> så egentlig, uberperfekte mediedisker
<RoyK> ja, så lenge én skal strømme
<RoyK> om flere skal strømme fra den, så bør du ha høyere chunk-størrelse for å unngå søk
<RoyK> men igjen - høyere chunk-størrelse går ut over ytelsen til vm-ene
<Mathias> så lenge det ikke er sirup er jeg fornøyd :P
<RoyK> jeg kjørte opp mediaservere fra scratch med eneutvikla strømmeløsning for drøyt 10 år siden, 120GB-disker med chunk-size 1MB
<RoyK> det gikk unna som faen, selv med gamle IDE-disker
<lolgnu> cache i ram!
<RoyK> opp mot 60 samtidige seere av ymse videomateriale
<RoyK> lolgnu: kan ikke cache ørtogfjørti terabyte, vettu
<Mathias> lolgnu: kan jo alltids stappe inn 64 gb ram i maskinen og ha ramdisk :P
<RoyK> ja, men funker litt dårlig om du skal strømme noen terabyte med skit
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan imidlertid bruke litt av den ssd-en din til cache ;)
<lolgnu> RoyK: hvis den cacher gigabyte for gigabyte så burde det jo gå bra så lenge du har flere gigabyte enn følk som strømmer
<RoyK> lolgnu: funker ikke når du har 100 samtidige seere som ser på forskjellige filmer, eller forskjellige steder i samme film
<Mathias> lolgnu: men da må man passe på at svitsjene ikke går tomme for megabits!
<RoyK> lolgnu: tro meg...
<RoyK> lolgnu: da må du ha smartere I/O, noe vi laga
<RoyK> så, ja, et lass med god caching, men like fullt veldig god i/o
<Mathias> yay, win7 lisensen fra skolelaptopen fungerte :P
<RoyK> vm?
<Mathias> jipp
<RoyK> oki
<Mathias> har en uvane å ta bilder av alle lisenser jeg kommer borti :P
<RoyK> "uvane" ;)
<Mathias> jeg har også win7 enterprise 32 bit nøkkel
<Mathias> kan brukes på 1000 maskiner ellernoe
<Mathias> kommunen sin :>
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> har du mye minne på boksen? 16?
<Mathias> sånn går det når de lagrer passord i klartekst på offentlige windowsnettverk
<Mathias> 16 gb ja
<Mathias> 4*4 gb
<RoyK> burde holde ei stund
<Mathias> jepp
<lolgnu> jeg har bare 8 på filserveren
<RoyK> jeg også
<Mathias> og om jeg trenger mer trenger jeg bare å kjøpe inn et par kort til
<RoyK> men likevel kjører den CP og endel vm-er
<RoyK> CP bruker lovlig mye minne når du har mye som skal sikkerhetskopieres
<RoyK> virker som om den holder hele indeksen i ram
<RoyK> dårlig koding...
<lolgnu> skulle ønske noen som kunne kode lagde tilsvarende programvare
<lolgnu> Bare ikke i java
<RoyK> ja, gjerne noe native
<RoyK> java er så sinnsvakt tung på minne
<lolgnu> Eneste problemer er jo å få tak i cloudtjenestene
<RoyK> tåketjenester...
<Mathias> aerofs da?
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg ville også implementert bittorrent, sånn at hvis jeg backer opp til A og går offline, kan A seede backupen til B og C.
<RoyK> lolgnu: SMOP!
<lolgnu> SMOP?
<RoyK> !SMOP
<lolgnu> ikke nødvendigvis bittorrent, men lignende protokoll
<RoyK> simple matter of programming - som i "gjør det sjøl!"
<RoyK> hm. noen som har prøvd aerofs?
<lolgnu> Forsåvidt, og hvis jeg lager det slenger vel noen andre seg på og fikser alle feilene.
<Mathias> RoyK: jeg kan det nå :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: hehe
<Mathias> mulig at jeg lar den styre i mediemappa
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, noen må jo begynne, og er prosjektet interessant, vil nok flere henge seg på
<lolgnu> Jeg har brukt owncloud
<lolgnu> var litt meh
<Mathias> herregud det er så godt når apt-get update og apt-get install er rask som faen
<lolgnu> Laget det modulært sånn at du kan backe opp kryptert til dropbox, amazon, osv. Og også mulighet for partial backup til hver plass, så du kan backe opp en bit til hver plass.
<RoyK> Mathias: har du noe uallokert på den ssd-en?
<RoyK> Mathias: hadde kanskje vært moro å prøve å booste raidet litt med enhanceio?
<Mathias> trengs ikke
<Mathias> og bruker hele ssden
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> mulig jeg tar en titt når jeg har fått opp antall VM :P
<RoyK> går jo an å redusere
<RoyK> ofte greit å gjøre det før det går fullt :P
<RoyK> hvor stor ssd, og hvor mye bruker du?
<Mathias> har jo 250 gb :P
<RoyK> til vm-er vil det nok hjelpe *mye* med ssd-cache
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  213G  6,5G  196G   4% /
<Mathias> men kan fint prøve å sette det opp
<RoyK> tror jeg ville ha boota på en live-dings og redusert med en gang, så kan du øke senere
<RoyK> reduksjon av ext4 kan bare gjøres offline
<Mathias> er lvm
<RoyK> ja, men det ligger jo et filsystem oppå lvm, og det må reduseres først
<Mathias> kan ikke det trikses med online?
<Mathias> men kan fint støvle opp livecd
<RoyK> ja, prøv det
<Mathias> gi meg et par minutter, bare trikse windowsen ferdig
<RoyK> 12.04 eller 13.04?
<Mathias> 13.04
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> gjør ikke noen forskjell, tydeligvis - resize2fs må vel ta det offline okke som
<Mathias> s[nn
<Mathias> saann*
<Mathias> hvordan endrer jeg stoerrelse_
<Mathias> ?*
<RoyK> kjør en fsck -f /dev/hvadetnåheter
<RoyK> lvs bør vise det
<RoyK> mulig du må installere lvm på live-greia
<RoyK> kjør lvs og vgs
<Mathias> mapper?
<RoyK> prøv lvs først
<RoyK> som r00t
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/Xqd15M1n
<Mathias> først krympe ubuntu-vg-root og så hele saken?
<RoyK> du har lovlig mye swap ;)
<Mathias> bedre med for mye enn for lite
<RoyK> tune2fs -M /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<RoyK> men først en fsck -f
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ikke tune2fs
<RoyK> resize2fs
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/RSbygXuy
<RoyK> ser fint ut
<RoyK> -M tar filsystemet ned på minimum
<Mathias> ahh
<RoyK> så kan du redusere lv-størrelsen for så å kjøre resize2fs igjen for å få det opp på maks av hva som er av plass på lv-en
<RoyK> en lv-størrelse på 20gig bør vel holde i starten
<RoyK> kan jo bare utvide senere ved behov
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> vgresize?
<RoyK> nei - lvresize
<Mathias> eller holder det at det er uallokert i lvm'en?
<RoyK> volumgruppa beholder du den som den er
<RoyK> bare det logiske volumet du vil endre størrelse på
<Mathias> legger bare på 20G :P
<RoyK> resize2fs -L 20G iirc
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> lvresize -L 20G
<RoyK> du får en advarsel der, men har aldri sett problemer med det
<Mathias> sånn
<RoyK> pastebin lvs
<RoyK> du kan sikkert redusere swappen også - ikke noe poeng med 16gig swap
<Mathias>   root   ubuntu-vg -wi-a--- 20.00g
<RoyK> goodie
<RoyK> resize2fs uten parameter mot den
<RoyK> så vokser rot-vm-en til 20g
<RoyK> rot-filsystemet, evt
<Mathias> sånn
<RoyK> kjør en fsck -f
<RoyK> sånn for sikkerhets skyld
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 208611/1310720 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 1749643/5242880 blocks
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> da kan du boote tilbake, vil jeg tru
<RoyK> kryss fingra ;)
<Mathias> lar bare swap være i fred :p
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> er jo greit med plass på den der ssd-en, da :P
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> hmmhmm
<RoyK> wot?
<Mathias> mulig å la mdadm ignorere at raidet er degraded når maskinen starter opp?
<Mathias> og at jeg slipper å bruke mdadm --stop /dev/md0 && mdadm --assemble --scan --force
<RoyK> ja, BOOT_DEGRADED=true i /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm
<RoyK> og så en update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> helt idiotisk at det er false som standard
<RoyK> hele poenget med raid er jo å overleve diskfeil
<Mathias> hmm, hvordan får jeg mountet lvm'et i raidet?
<RoyK> prøv vgs eller vgscan først, så lvs/lvscan
<RoyK> volumgruppa bør komme opp om raidet er aktivt
<RoyK> du rørte jo ikke den...
<RoyK> men det boota greit?
<Mathias> nvm, bare raidet som ikke funket helt klokt
<RoyK> kanskje du bør gjøre oppdateringa jeg nevnte og prøve en ny omstart
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> here we go :P
<Mathias> det funket ikke helt
<RoyK> ok?
<Mathias> sikkert jeg som fucket noe
<RoyK> hva skjedde?
<Mathias> prøver en gang til :P
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u :P
<RoyK> nuh?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> halter på fstab da
<Mathias> trenger litt hjelp med den :p
<RoyK> hva sier den ved fstab?
<RoyK> dvs, pastebin fstab føst
<RoyK> først, evt
<RoyK> om du kommer deg inn, da :P
<Mathias> er inne nå :p
<Mathias> er bare mine elendige fstab-skills
<RoyK> !pastebinit | Mathias
<lubotu3> Mathias: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mathias> vet om pastebinit
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691156/
<Mathias> den syter ikke på mount -a
<RoyK> tja
<Mathias> og heller ikke når jeg går for "manual recovery" og tar en mount -a
<RoyK> linje 16 er jo ikke akkurat komplett
<RoyK> bedre med noe sånt som /dev/mapper/RAID-Main /mnt/RAID/ ext4
<RoyK> bedre med noe sånt som "/dev/mapper/RAID-Main /mnt/RAID/ ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 2"
<Mathias> får prøve da :)
<RoyK> errors=remount-ro gjør at den vil remontere read-only i tilfelle feil, noe som er kjekt
<RoyK> 0 2 betyr ikke dump (obsolete) og monter i siste trinn
<RoyK> som i
<RoyK> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<RoyK> menneh - sa ikke vgs/lvs noe annet enn RAID/Main?
<RoyK> pastebin dem også før du støvler
<Mathias> drit i det
<Mathias> lar crontab fikse biffen
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> vet ikke om crontab og fstab er spesielt beslekta, men kjør på ;)
<Mathias> @reboot mount blah
<RoyK> tror ikke det bør være nødvendig
<RoyK> prøv vanlig fstab først
<Mathias> fstaben funker jo ikke
<Mathias> virker som om den venter på noe
<Mathias> og ga den 2 minutter å mounte
<RoyK> ja, kanskje den venter på at raidet skal bli ferdig
<RoyK> hjemmeserveren min bruker også endel tid på raidet
<Mathias> om jeg gjør det selv skjer det med en gang
<Mathias> bare å trykke på M, skrive inn mount -a og trykke ctrl -D
<RoyK> litt rart likevel
<RoyK> virker jo på ting jeg har satt opp
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje rootdelay=30 eller noe?
<RoyK> legg til i GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT i /etc/default/grub
<RoyK> og kjør update-grub
<Mathias> nå begynte mdadm å tulle igjen
<Mathias> io-error tydeligvis
<Mathias> mulig å få den til å bruke --force @ boot?
<RoyK> i/o-feil?
<RoyK> det kommer opp i dmesg
<RoyK> kan disken være fillete?
<Mathias> nei
<RoyK> nye disker kan fint være dårlige
<Mathias> med en gang jeg tar mdadm --stop /dev/md0 && mdadm --assemble --scan --force funker det jo helt fint
<RoyK> men smartctl-output fra den sist du pasta noe så jo bra ut
<RoyK> ok, prøv rootdelay
<RoyK> mulig rota kommer opp for tidlig til at den er klar
<Mathias> rootdelay?
<RoyK> se over
<RoyK> rootdelay er en måte å bremse monteringa av rota sånn at ting og tang kan få roa seg litt før resten av booten kommer
<Mathias> ok
<RoyK> type GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="rootdelay=30"
<RoyK> så update-grub
<RoyK> tester tilsvarende oppsett som ditt fra en vm her, og det funker som en drøm
<RoyK> mdmon jamrer litt om degraded array, men det er jo vanlig
<Mathias> skal bare sette opp corsair link
<Mathias> er som å sitte med en 4takter i øret
<RoyK> heh
<Malinux> bedre med en 4-taker enn en 2-takter
<Malinux> det bråker mer
<Malinux> så det så
<Mathias> Malinux: den er ikke så høyfrekvent :P
<Malinux> er 4-taktere mer høyfrekvente?
<RoyK> Mathias: om du ikke får det raidet til å montere, så gjør det i cron, bare sett ,noauto i fstab etter errors=remount-ro
<RoyK> Malinux: nei, andre veien
<Malinux> det jeg også trodde....
<RoyK> Mathias: jeg har satt opp noen raid, men har ikke sett det du ser der - har du oppdatert ubuntu?
<RoyK> Mathias: type 'apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && apt-get  -y autoremove'
<RoyK> Mathias: det var en feil tidligere at udev ikke venta lenge nok på mdadm
<RoyK> men tror det bare var på 12.04, evt 12.10
<RoyK> Mathias: evt /j #ubuntu-server eller #linux-raid og spør der
<Mathias> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<RoyK> prøvde du rootdelay?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> hjelper ikke
<RoyK> hvor lenge venta du på bootup?
<Mathias> lot fstab surre en stund
<RoyK> 1-2min?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å prøve #linux-raid - mye flinke folk der
<RoyK> Mathias: om du kan skrive sånn utenlandsk :P
<Mathias> 1-2 min ja
<Mathias> kan skrive brukbar engelsk :P
<RoyK> prøv der - har ikke flere tips - sorry
<Mathias> men prøver å trikse litt med crontab, så lenge det mountes før jeg logger inn er det greit nok :p
<Mathias> men kan du med nvidia/X?
<Mathias> får veldig funky overscan-ish opplegg
<Mathias> er sånn at skjermen "følger" meg musepekeren
<RoyK> aner ikke - bruker ikke ubuntu noe særlig på desktop
<Malinux> jeg har problemer med at compiz gjerne henger. Det skjer ofte om jeg trykker på terminalen i docken. om det er flere vinduer oppe og den lager en sånn visning av alle terminalvinduene
<Malinux> sånn apropo skjermgreier
<Mathias> compiz krasjet en gang
<Mathias> men det var vel pga den ikke likte vanlige X
<RoyK> Mathias: virker som om noe er feil med oppsettet ditt. kan du prøve å kommentere ut linja i fstab for å se om raidet kommer opp ved omstart?
<RoyK> type, kommenter ut linja om raidet, omstart, logg inn, pastebin mdstat
<Malinux> har ikke fått crash-meldinger så ofte. Det vanligste er at alt henger.
<Malinux> noen ganger i noen sekunder
<Malinux> andre ganger bare henger det, da går jeg til tty2 og tilbake til tty7 igjen og da virker det gjerne
<RoyK> Malinux: med precise?
<RoyK> ja, du kjører vel ikke annet...
<Mathias> RoyK: raidet kommer fint opp nå
<Mathias> tror jeg
<RoyK> mulig noe kødd i oppstarten, da, som prøver å montere ting tidlig
<RoyK> pastebin fstab og vgs/lvs igjen
<Malinux> RoyK: ja...
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, jeg kjører ikke noe annet enn lts nå. kanskje jeg burde startet med Debian?
<Malinux> har fått sansen for ting som kjører stabilt for å si det sånn
<Malinux> finnes unity for Debian?
<RoyK> aner ikke - tror ikke det
<RoyK> prøv #debian
<Mathias> drit i det
<Mathias> får bare slutte å restarte boksen
<Mathias> nvidia kuker jo ræv uansett
<RoyK> Mathias: prøver jo bare å hjelpe til...
<Mathias> vet det
<Mathias> er bare irritert på at alt skal feile
<Mathias> hele tiden
<RoyK> ja, kjøpe ny disk? ;)
<Malinux> høres kjent ut.. er ikke det på windows at ting alltid feiler sånn? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: du har satt opp et degradert array
<RoyK> Mathias: funker bedre om du legger til en ny disk med en gang
<Mathias> da får jeg enten stjele bestemor sin laptop eller sette det ilag med ssden
<RoyK> Mathias: var det 3TB?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> ok, mye ga du for den røde?
<RoyK> tusenlapp eller så, sier komplett
<Mathias> 1049 ja
<RoyK> raid i god stand er antidepressiva ;)
<RoyK> slipper å stresse over ting som kan tryne
<Malinux> mhm... når ting ikke vil virke og crasjer og sånt, så kan en jo ende opp på skjerma avdeling
<RoyK> rett på dikemark
<Mathias> rett i grava
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> Mathias: kjøp en ny disk og plugg opp - så funker sikkert ting bedre ;)
<Mathias> det må nok vente en uke da
<RoyK> så har du fått unnagjort den investeringa
<Mathias> blir nok å kjøpe 3 disker neste gang
<RoyK> er jo bare en engangsinvestering før du får veldig mange disker (og det blir greit å gå til raid-6)
<Mathias> enten 2 eller 3
<RoyK> for alt over 4 disker, vil jeg anbefale raid-6
<RoyK> det skjer ganske ofte at en disk tryner og du fikker feil på en annen og så baller det på seg
<RoyK> selv om erc er fint, da, du slipper de tidlige feilene
<Mathias> hvor ligger firefox sine mapper med profilene?
<RoyK> .mozilla eller noe i hjemmekatalogen din
<Mathias> derja
<IvarB> kveld
<Malinux> ja, god kveld i kanalen
<IvarB> hva skjer, Malinux ? :)
<Mathias> RoyK: kanskje jeg kan gi deg ssh-tilgang så tar vi ting via screen?
<Malinux> IvarB: noe raid-trøbbel hos Mathias ser det ut til
<IvarB> uff da
<RoyK> Mathias: har du ssh åpent inn?
<RoyK> Mathias: ellers kan du jo sette opp en tunnel
<Mathias> åpner bare porten :P
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> ja, vi kan prøve en felles screen om du vil
<lolgnu> Jeg må få kjøpt en ekstra router for sånt
<RoyK> lag en bruker (roy) og sett et passord (send på pm) og gi meg sudo-tilgang
<RoyK> lover å ikke gjøre altfor mye ugang :P
<IvarB> øæå
<IvarB> ser greit ut?
<RoyK> IvarB: fault
<IvarB> hrmm
<RoyK> Mathias: ka-ching?
<Mathias> åhh, hadde akkurat fått opp corsair link
<Mathias> så konfigurerte den
<RoyK> vaierløs?
<Mathias> *gi medalje til RoyK*
<RoyK> *gi tilbake medlaje til Mathias før ting er fiksa*
<Malinux> Mathias: nå driver RoyK å sender meg beskjeder på pm ment for deg, så var jo rett før jeg hadde reboota laptoppen her :P
<Malinux> tihi
<RoyK> Mathias: ser ikke ut som at driten kom opp igjen
<RoyK> og Malinux - har ikke sendt noen meldinger til Mathias som skulle til deg - bare andre veien
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> var det 25. mai vi skulle ha grilling på sognsvann?
<Malinux> det er jo ikke så lenge til
<Malinux> Er det fortsatt interesse for det?
<RoyK> jeg er med
<RoyK> kasse med øl og grillmat?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men er vel ikke alle som drikker
<Malinux> altså alle drikker, men ikke alle drikker noe med alkohol i
<Malinux> så det er da lov å ta medseg vann og brus også
<Malinux> enkleste er jo at folk tar med seg det de selv vil grille eller spise
<Malinux> Noen flere som er med?
<Mathias> sponser dere flybillett? :P
<Malinux> ja, Ubuntu har masse midler
<Malinux> Skulle vært et gratis-flyalternativ
<Malinux> Ubuntu airlines
<Mathias> bruker du windows hives du ut? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: koster vel ikke allverdens?
<RoyK> Malinux: tar med litt kake til deg, jeg
<Mathias> 4-6 × wd red 3tb
<Mathias> sånn roughly
<RoyK> antar at lolgnu klarer å dra seg opp de 500 meterne
<Malinux> takk takk :)
<Malinux> har coockies i fryseren
<Malinux> Mathias: ja.. er ikke lov med windows i flyet. er jo sikkerhetsrisiko :p
<Malinux> jeg hadde jo windows på min første laptopp og brukte dette litt før jeg tenkte at hm, nå er det på tide å teste ut Ubuntu snart
<Malinux> men i alle fall
<Mathias> en av de 65535 døds-syndene?
<Malinux> var i sikkerhetskontrollen på Gardermoen eller Værnes eller et eller annet sted. Så spurte jeg jo da om de kunne se noen virus på den? De hadde jo gjennomlysa hele maskinen :p tror ikke de skjønte spørsmålet desverre
<Malinux> er det så mange dødssynder?
<Malinux> utrolig hvor mye mer smooth maskinen her ble etter jeg lukket litt faner i nettleseren
<Mathias> utrolig hvor smooth denne maskinen er, selv med verden jævligste gpu :p
<Mathias> geforce 210 :>
<Mathias> hele 245 kr på komplett!
<Malinux> oi,
<Malinux> jeg har Geforce G 105M
<Mathias> sånn som det ser ut nå blir det nye disker, så nytt skjermkort
<Mathias> og da er boksen i boksen i boks
<Malinux> ikke dårlig
<Malinux> men da blir vi 2 på lørdag?
<Malinux> Hadde jo vært greit med litt flere
<Mathias> jeg får sende nfferne på lolgnu og jage han ut
<Malinux> nfferne?
<Malinux> norges fanatiske forbund?
<Mathias> norsk freakforum
<RoyK> litt av hvert der inne :P
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/MFaI
<Malinux> aha
<pineappler1> Er ikke noen av diskene i raidet, men en tidligere 2TB disk
<pineappler1> Den ble bare 1.7 år gammel
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> natta
<Mathias> rofl, med 4 120mm vifter på laveste hastighet holder maskinen rundt 35 grader når det idler (kun en som faktisk trekker luft inn i kabinettet)
<RoyK> pineappler1: eh
<RoyK> 196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       1265
<RoyK> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   196   196   000    Old_age   Always       -       1368
<RoyK> rimelig dvaskt
<RoyK> type, tryner snart
<RoyK>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   041   041   140    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 1265
<pineappler1> RoyK: jaoki, jeg anså den som tryna for en stund tilbake, så tror den er formatert.
<RoyK> hjelper veldig lite å formatere en dårlig disk
<RoyK> formatering er jo bare å legge et filsystem på den
<RoyK> om innmaten er dårlig, som her, så send den tilbake
<RoyK> be om å få en wd red i retur, koster kanskje en hundrings eller to mer
<RoyK> wd red støtter jo erc, noe som er fint
<RoyK> eller kjøp en seagate enterprise-disk, rask og fin og koster heller ikke all verdens
<RoyK> men den disken der er døende, uansett hva du gjør
<Mathias> bruk den som /dev/null
<Mathias> men synd at man skulle slite noe inni helvetet med lydkortet
<RoyK> pineappler1: om du er bekymra for å få den erstatta på garanti, så ta den ut, forsiktig, med strømmen i, men ikke sata-kabelen, og *TWIST*
<RoyK> 90 grader
<RoyK> den tryner etter ett forsøk om du er sterk (og som en judogutt, klarer du vel det)
<Mathias> om jeg har noe plugget baki maskin (7.1 der, bytter ubuntu mellom headphones og analog output et par ganger i sekundet som fører til noe grusom hakking)
<Mathias> og ser litt mongo ut om hodetelefonen skal være plugget i oppå
<Mathias> RoyK: fungerer vel også å knyte den fast i litt tau og bruke den som en jojo?
<Mathias> eller gi den til en gjennomsnittlig vgs elev :P
<RoyK> Mathias: den må jo spinne og utsettes for endel stress mens den går
<Mathias> finnes jo lange strømkabler :P
<RoyK> ja, men upraktisk
<RoyK> lettere med "twist and shout"
<pineappler1> Plutselig  går chatten i full fart her :)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> irc har en sånn tendens
<pineappler1> ang formatering, ja det var for en stund tilbake :P
<Mathias> cpuen holder 23°C :D
<Mathias> mye idling da
<pineappler1> ang garanti, veit ikke om jeg driter i den, du kan få den RoyK om du vil ha den :P
<pineappler1> Mathias: ja, men det er bra med fart på denne kanalen syns jeg, bra det altså:P
<Mathias> pineappler1: hvis det ikke koster noe, send den inn :P
<pineappler1> Hva er den ideelle hdd temperaturen?
<Mathias> rett før den fryser ihjel? :P
<Mathias> burde vel kutte litt ned på hvor mye RAM viftestyringa kan ete
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/DBFj hddtemp
<pineappler1> Eter viftestyringa di RAM? o.o
<Mathias> er en hel windows-vm
<Mathias> Disk is OK (24° C / 75° F)
<pineappler1> kvm?
<Mathias> virtualbox
<pineappler1> ok
<pineappler1> De snakket om en google rapport en gang på #tg efnet om ideell disk temperatur for lengst levetid
<Mathias> er vel lavest mulig temperatur før olja i lagrene blir noe særlig tykkere
<pineappler1> Kanskje jeg skal justere viftene litt da, for de kan surre mye mer!
<pineappler1> Skrivebordet krasja i sta, kanskje det var rsync som var årsaken tro, hm
<Mathias> gleder meg til jeg får tak i en ordentlig gpu :P
<Mathias> og flere skjermer :P
<Mathias> blir jo rene nerdesentralen :P
<pineappler1> Du får se et par nerdefilmer! Få litt inspirasjon :P
<Mathias> klistre 6-8 skjermer på veggene
<pineappler1> De viftene jeg har i kabinettet har manuell styring - 3 nivåer per vifte
<Mathias> jeg har også manuell styring på en del av de
<pineappler1> Kanskje det hadde gått å laget en styring for å justere dem fra os'et
<pineappler1> 6-8 skjermer?! ja det kan jo være kjekt om du har konvekse linser i brillene
<Mathias> manuell på 200mm front, 200mm sidedør, 140mm ut bak. automagisk på 4*140mm, to i push på vannkjøling, en pekende mot skjermkortet/midten av HK, en som trekker opp luft fra bunnen
<Mathias> bare å kjøpe et par fisheyes :P
<pineappler1> nice :)
<pineappler1> lol :P
<Mathias> 5 nivåer iirc
<Mathias> 1 er av ofc
<pineappler1> Du kan jo ha en eller flere skjermer med varlslingsindikatorer på
<pineappler1> varsling*
<pineappler1> Om du kjører awesome wm, hadde du klart deg med 1!
<Mathias> lies
<Mathias> men, har ihvertfall oversikt over temp på cpu :P
<Mathias> bare å glo mot vannkjølinga :D (grønn =< 35°C, gul =< 45°C, rød =< 50°C) :P
<pineappler1> Samme her http://sprunge.us/IiJQ
<pineappler1> Har ikke fancy vannkjøling da :P
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692100/
<Mathias> corsair h100i :P
<Mathias> men synd corsair ikke har en 360*120 mm radiator
<pineappler1> Har farger i dusjhodet på badet også. Husker ikke grenseverdiene da :P
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> jeg trenger bare å se på huden min
<pineappler1> hehe
<Mathias> når den blir rød holder vannet 40 grader
<pineappler1> Kan rsync kræsje om den kjøres mot et filsystem som utvider seg?
<pineappler1> tro
<Mathias> sikkert
<pineappler1> Kanskje det var min feil da. Får starte rsync på nytt
<Mathias> hvorfor i helvetet fikk jeg lyst til å drasse med meg tven og anlegget ut på verandaen og bare skru opp volumet? :P
<pineappler1> PÃ¥ grunn av temperaturen? Du kan ikke fordra varme? :P
<Mathias> det og
<Mathias> vi fikk ny sofa idag, så den gamle 3+2 seteren står ute :P
<Mathias> hadde sett litt lol ut hvis man hadde hatt en egen stue ute på verandaen
<Mathias> med TV og whatnot
<pineappler1> Hadde vært greit det :P
<Mathias> også gjør man alt vanntett, og setter tven og anlegget til å vise/si "nå skal det GRILLES!" hver halvtime
<Mathias> så regner det litt ekstra
<pineappler1> komprimering med rsync er ikke av praktisk nytte om man skal flytte filer lokalt?
<Mathias> tviler :P
<pineappler1> «rsync -vrh --progress /media/disk-1/ /mnt/data/WDC-GREEN/» started! :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-23
<pineappler1> Hastigheten ligger på sånn 100.70MB/s nå, men tror den falt ned på ~17MB/s i sta, etter en stund
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> cpuen her tåler jo en load på 11
<pineappler1> 11?
<Mathias>  02:08:44 up  3:28, 18 users,  load average: 14,42, 10,10, 5,19
<Mathias> tester kjølinga :)
<Mathias> 41°C nå
<Mathias> må minimumsinnstillinger
<pineappler1>  02:09:39 up  3:52,  9 users,  load average: 4.12, 3.91, 2.36
<pineappler1> :P
<Mathias> det skulle eksistert CPUer som takler 400°C
<Mathias> kunne man hatt oljekjøling på den, og fritert ting i samme slengen
<pineappler1> Starte gatekjøkken
<Mathias> vi regner ut pi mens vi lager pommes frites? :P
<Mathias> siden en del sier "pomm-fri" går det vel :P
<pineappler1> hehe :P
<Mathias> uff
<Mathias> noe skriver til snurredisken hvert 5. sekund
<Mathias> noe som gjør at den ikke går i stand-by :s
<geirha> sjekk med fuser
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> fuser sier nok ingenting
<Malinux> Dette er da bare gimmick :S http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/nokias-supermobil-kommer-9-juli-68284
<Malinux> 41MP-sensor på kameraet :S
<Mathias> propaganda
<Malinux> nja, det er det vel ikke, men kan ikke forstå hvorfor det skulle bli noe bra bilder med et så lite kamera
<Malinux> ser for meg digre bilder med mye støy
<Mathias> kanskje telefonen måler 50*50mm og egentlig bare er en chip? :P
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> fant jo et bilde tatt med et nokia-kamera
<Malinux> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8282/7576390364_c45eb595ed_o.jpg
<Malinux> men tja
<RoyK> tja - med ei bildebrikke på 4x6mm eller så, så får du ikke rare kvaliteten ut av 41Mpix :P
<RoyK> ...og så skal jo det digre bildet lagres til kortet også
<RoyK> ttt
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> hadde blitt et veldig tregt kamera da
<Mathias> med mindre du har noe rundt 70 mb/s(?)
<Malinux> nå var ikke bildet jeg fant det dårligste jeg har sett, men med så liten brikke og det, så blir det vel fort varmt
<Malinux> og ja, det skal lagres på minnebrikke :) hehe, det tar nok tid
<Malinux> irriterende at de driver med sånn gimmic
<Malinux> burde vært en grense på 2-4MP på mobilkameraer
<Malinux> kanskje 2 er mer enn nok
<RoyK> nye sensorer har jo blitt bedre, så de klarer vel ganske greit 8Mpix
<RoyK> det bilde p[ http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8282/7576390364_c45eb595ed_o.jpg viser nokia i exifdataene, og optisk sett, virker det jo overraskende bra
<Malinux> min N900 som forøvrig ligger hos moobi i disse dager har 8MP og det virker for mye
<Mathias> RoyK: engelsk oppsett? :P
<pineappler1> http://i.minus.com/iBzvb2JSpQNRM.gif
<RoyK> Mathias: veksler litt mellom norsk og amerikansk tastatur ;)
<Mathias> pineappler1: haha
<Malinux> da blir jeg vekke fra internett til i morgen en gang
<Mathias> rofl, skjermkortet drar minecraft på maks rundt 60-70 fps
<IvarB> *promp
<IvarB> *
<IvarB> grusomt å være på jobb med gassballongmage
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> er grusomt uansett hvor du er
<geirha> Ikke når man er alene hjemme og kan åpne alle sluser
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/YTKa mdstat :P
<pineappler1> Så en dokumentar fra rundt 2004 tror jeg, «fanget i nettet». Den ene gutten der satt på pc'en 24/7, når uteren ble for varm, la han den i fryseren og benyttet tiden til å bråstikke på butikken!
<pineappler1> ruteren*
<pineappler1> Tror han brukte windows.
<pineappler1> Er /sys/block/sdX/device/timeout samme som hdparm -S ?
<pineappler1> Hva er normal/anbefalt spindown/timeout på vanlige snurredisker?
 * pineappler1 river snart av seg håret pga trege linjer
<RoyK> bakkene opp til grefsen er ganske lange nå om våren :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: nei, se hdparm-manualen. den sys-greia er noe du bruker på disker uten ERC sånn at selv om disken går inn i såkalt deep recovery og er utilgjengelig ei stund, så får du ikke "device timeout", noe som fører til at raidet kaster disken
<RoyK>        -S     Put the drive into idle (low-power) mode, and also set the standby (spindown) timeout for the drive.  This timeout
<RoyK> så to vidt forskjellige ting
<pineappler1> hm ok
<RoyK> pineappler1: nesten friskt raid, jo ;)
<pineappler1> Japp, det nærmer seg :))
<RoyK> dvs bør vel være ferdig snart nå - times tid eller noe?
<pineappler1> 60min står det her ja :P
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> og "for i in sd{a..e}; do echo -n $i:\  ;  smartctl -x /dev/$i| grep Current_Pending_Sector ; done" viser hva?
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/JHHF
<RoyK> merkelig at du ikke fikk noe pending sectors-data fra sda...
<RoyK> men de andre ser jo fine ut
<RoyK> får du pending sectors, i hvert fall tosifra, så er det et ganske sikkert tegn på at ting står dårlig til
<RoyK> smartctl -a viser en grei oversikt, -x viser alt av kjente data fra smart
<pineappler1> sda er ssd'en
<RoyK> min sda er også ssd, men viser da pending...
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl -x /dev/sda?
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/WKYX
<pineappler1> jaok
<RoyK>   9 Power_On_Hours          -O--CK   100   100   000    -    217531503609107 :D
<pineappler1> 217531503609107 timer?
<RoyK> ja, sånn cirka 24 milliarder år :D
<pineappler1> hehe :P
<RoyK> kanskje gammel versjon av smartctl ikke skjønner disken...
<RoyK> tror ikke det er stort å bekymre seg om, da
<pineappler1> :)
<pineappler1>  /: 21570330624 bytes were trimmed
<RoyK> fstrim?
<RoyK> 20GB trimma - er jo fint det, da
<pineappler1> Burde kanskje opprette automatisk rutine på det, men i det siste har jeg kjørt trim innemellom
<RoyK> crontab -e :P
<RoyK> 0 0 * * * fstrim /
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> evt @reboot fstrim /
<RoyK> om ikke maskina står på hele tida
<pineappler1> Den står stort sett på hele tida! :) Men skal lese litt om crontab nå :P
<RoyK> cron er greit
<pineappler1> Japp :)
<RoyK> litt enkelt, type, ikke mulig direkte i crontab å si sånn som "kjør første søndag i måneden", men det er jo mulig å skripte opp sånt også via litt omveier
<RoyK> se /etc/cron.d/mdadm for et eksempel - den kjører en sjekk av raidet ditt første søndag i måneden
<RoyK> du kjører crontab -e for brukeren som skal kjøre jobben - /etc/cron* funker på en annen måte (og er ikke så veldig viktig om du bruker cron på "gamlemåten" med crontab -e)
<RoyK> pineappler1: brukt linux lenge?
<pineappler1> RoyK: Tja, en god stund, men aldri satt meg så grundig inn i systemet, men det er artig :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> tror ikke det kommer til å bli mindre brukt framover...
<pineappler1> SÃ¥ om jeg legger en fil med samme syntax under /etc/cron.hourly?
<RoyK> er jo ikke noe firma som kan bli oppkjøpt som eier koden osv
<RoyK> /etc/cron.daily er en annen greie
<RoyK> den inneholder skripts som blir kjørt daglig
<RoyK> /etc/crontab kjører skriptene under /etc/cron.daily
<RoyK> bare kjør crontab -e som root
<RoyK> legg til jobben
<pineappler1> Så jeg kan bare stappe de scriptene jeg regelmessig vil kjøre inn der?
<RoyK> evt legg til en testjobb først
<RoyK> funker vel så bra med gamlemåten
<pineappler1> åja, så det er den "nye" måten? :)
<RoyK> det under /etc/cron.noe er den "nye" måten, ja ;)
<pineappler1> aahh...
<pineappler1> :)
<Mathias> hmm, mistenker at det er journaling som skriver til raidet hele tiden
<RoyK> Mathias: journalen skriver ikke noe til raidet med mindre det skrives noe til raidet...
<RoyK> Mathias: men om du monterer med noatime, så slipper du at det skrives til raidet når noe leses
<RoyK> atime er noe herk
<Mathias> har prøvd det
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> er litt irriterende når jeg prøver å få maskinen så stille som mulig på kveldstid :P
<IvarB> skru av :P
<RoyK> Mathias: mulig du finner noe med blktrace
<Mathias> er det jeg gjør, men er litt dumt for minecraftserveren som kjører
<RoyK> heh - minecraftserveren bruker kanskje litt i/o? eller ligger den på rota?
<Mathias> den ligger på ssden
<Mathias> men stoppet den for å sjekke, er nok ikke den som leser/skriver til raidet
<RoyK> hvor er raidet montert igjen?
<Mathias> /mnt/RAID
<RoyK> lsof /mnt/RAID
<RoyK> så ser du hva som har åpne filer der
<Mathias> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/mathsterk/gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<Mathias> eneste som spretter opp
<RoyK> som root?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> hva bruker du fuse til? sshfs?
<Mathias> fuse brukes ikke til noe atm afaik
<RoyK> kan jeg få kikke litt?
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> blir ikke helt klok på den installasjonen der
<RoyK> lsof maser om "unable to open display", selv om den ikke burde ha noe med X å gjøre
<Mathias> screen -x?
<RoyK> kjør
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er noe kødd med fuse og nyere versjoner av ubuntu
<RoyK> dvs lsof og fuse
<RoyK> ikke noe åpent på /mnt/RAID
<RoyK> da hadde jeg ikke klart å avmontere det
<Mathias> skal slenge disken i standby og se om den fyrer opp igjen (noe den ikke burde siden det ikke er aktivitet)
<RoyK> der ser du ting som jobber mot raidet
<RoyK> kworker
<Mathias> og hva i huleste er kworker?
<RoyK> kernel worker thread
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv å spørre på #linux-raid
<RoyK> ...og så er det sikkert greit å skru av hyperthreading :P
<RoyK> du har vel ikke 12 kjerner? ;)
<Mathias> skulle gjerne hatt det :P
<Mathias> tar det på neste harde reboot
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om du trenger det ;)
<RoyK> trenger nok mer en disk til eller tre ;)
<RoyK> pineappler1: friskt raid?
<pineappler1> 5min-ish :)
<RoyK> når du er ferdig, kan du jo kjøre en check eller repair av skiten for å være på den sikre sida
<Mathias> POST er raskere enn tastaturet mitt når jeg restart/skrur av og venter i mindre enn 60 sek å skru den på igjen
<RoyK> pineappler1: echo repair > /sys/block/md0/md/sync_action
<RoyK> f.eks.
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> går gjennom raidet og sjekker for feil, og reparerer det den kan
<RoyK> sannsynligvis null hull, men du vet jo aldri
<pineappler1> mdstat yippi http://sprunge.us/CBGa
<pineappler1> oki :)
<pineappler1> Også like lenge å vente! ca
<RoyK> joda, men nå har du et sunt raid
<RoyK> nå kan en disk tryne
<RoyK> hva slags disker igjen? wd red?
<pineappler1> Konvertere til raid-6 da?
<RoyK> pineappler1: da trenger du en disk til
<RoyK> pineappler1: eller - dvs - du kan jo redusere filsystemet og fjerne en disk fra raidet og sånt og så legge til en disk og så konvertere
<RoyK> men litt mer pes
<RoyK> og litt høyere risiko
<RoyK> pineappler1: hvor mye plass bruker du der?
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/OILi
<RoyK> df -h?
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/ieBU
<pineappler1> Må få fiksa noe før jeg glemmer det, brb
<pineappler1> Har dårlig langtidshukommelse :P
<RoyK> kort langtidshukommelse?
<RoyK> pineappler1: må bare teste det du prøver å gjøre i en vm her - du har utvida raidet med en disk og gjort det større, du burde kanskje ha valgt --grow --raid-devices=4 --level=6 med en gang
<pineappler1> Ihvertfall ting som ikke data angår :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: hvor mye av dataene her er det du ikke har backup av eller ikke kan lastes ned på nytt? greit å vite før man begynner med sånt som å fjerne disker fra et raid-5 :P
<RoyK> vet ikke helt om det går engang
<pineappler1> Hvorfor må jeg gjøre det i samme prosess?
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> den har laga et stort raid-5 nå
<RoyK> spredd dataene ut over alle diskene
<pineappler1> Ja
<RoyK> så skal du endre til raid-6, så blir det mindre plass til data, og jeg er usikker på om det går
<RoyK> bruker du precise eller raring?
<pineappler1> det er?
<RoyK> har en test-vm for sånt på raring (og en på precise)
<RoyK> 12.04 og 13.04
<Mathias> pineappler1: din raring!
<pineappler1> Mathias: hah, snakker du om..
<pineappler1> :P
<pineappler1> Ok, versjoner av ubuntu altså
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> pineappler1: hva kjører du på boksen?
<pineappler1> debian squeeze
<RoyK> schtemt
<RoyK> mdadm-versjon?
<Mathias> kanskje jeg installerer 12.04 på maskinen?
<pineappler1> mdadm - v3.1.4 - 31st August 2010
<RoyK> litt gammel - men kan funke - vet ikke ennå - må teste litt her
<RoyK> ser ut til å skulle være mulig
<RoyK> du må fjerne disken du la til først - mdadm --grow --raid-devices=3
<RoyK> så gir den deg beskjed om at du må bruke en --array-size xxx
<RoyK> men ikke skyld på meg om noe går til helvete - raid er ikke backup!
<RoyK> kjører en test her - live
<RoyK> ikke noe warnings eller noe - bare rett på sak
<RoyK> mdadm 3.2.5
<pineappler1> Kanskje jeg får klare meg med dette raidet foreløpig
<RoyK> har du plass til en disk til?
<RoyK> r5 er uansett rimelig sikkert med bare fire disker
<pineappler1> Egentlig, ja. Men nei, skjermkortet er for langt
<pineappler1> Om jeg lar SSD'en ligge løst så
<pineappler1> Da har jeg plass
<pineappler1> Og det kan jeg jo gjøre
<RoyK> litt gaffateip i ei løkke eller dobbeltsidig teip funker jo
<Mathias> pineappler1: hva er størrelsen på kabinettet? :P
<RoyK> ssd-er blir jo ikke så veldig varme
<pineappler1> Mathias: antec nine hundred
<Mathias> midi tower :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: men gjorde en test her og gjorde det samme som du gjorde
<RoyK> pineappler1: utvida raidet med en disk og så reduserte det igjen
<RoyK> null hull
<RoyK> så bør være rimelig safe
<pineappler1> bruker du resize2fs da?
<Mathias> pineappler1: har du esatap på maskinen? :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: det har ikke du gjort ennå
<RoyK> pineappler1: lv-en er jo bare 4TB
<RoyK> selv om raidet er på 6
<pineappler1> Jeg mener, om du fjerner en disk
<RoyK> da må du lvresize -M
<RoyK> pineappler1: eller - den lange historia først - om du utvider raidet, og så pv-en, og så lv-en, og så filsystemet, og så vil redusere, så må du først redusere filsystemet, så lv-en, så pv-en
<RoyK> vet ikke engang om du kan redusere pv-en
<RoyK> men om du ikke har endra noe annet enn raidet, så bør det være grei skuring
<RoyK> *bør* - det kan *alltid* skje noe dritt
<pineappler1> ja :)
<pineappler1> jaja :P
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å konvertere en u-raidet disk til raid?
<RoyK> nei, ikke så vidt jeg vet
<RoyK> Mathias: er det rota du tenker på?
<Mathias> er snurredisken
<RoyK> hvilken?
<Mathias> 3tb-en
<RoyK> den er jo i raid
<RoyK> eller la du et nytt filsystem på den for å unngå boot-kødd?
<Mathias> har ikke gjort noe
<RoyK> hva sier mdstat?
<Mathias> det er friskt, men er ikke det jeg tenker på :P
<Mathias> men muligens jeg bare flytter kabinettet
<RoyK> skjønner ikke helt hva du mener
<RoyK> du har jo et degradert raid på den disken
<Mathias> tenkte mer i duren av fjerne raid til jeg får tak i fler disker
<RoyK> spør bestemor om å få låne litt :P
<RoyK> evt kan du skrote det som er der, og når du får en ny disk, lage et degradert raid der og rsynce over ting dit for så å legge til gamledisken
<RoyK> pineappler1: hvor mye av det du har liggende der er unike data som du ikke har backup av?
<Mathias> har backup av det "viktigste" på craptopen
<Mathias> 80 gb filmer :P
<pineappler1> RoyK: Har ikke backup, og det ligger helt rotete i raidet
<RoyK> kanskje greit å bare leve med "bare" raid-5 til du får en ny disk, da
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> raid-5 er fremdeles rimelig sikkert
<pineappler1> :)
<RoyK> var det røde disker du hadde?
<RoyK> type, hva sier smartctl -l scterc /dev/sdX ?
<Mathias> <-?
<RoyK> nei, pineappler1
<pineappler1> Har 2 WD green og en Seagate black og en annen seagate
<RoyK> Mathias: forresten - hva sier smartctl -l scterc /dev/sdX på dine?
<RoyK> seagate black? eller wd black?
<RoyK> pineappler1: sjekk scterc på dem
<pineappler1> seagate, den jeg fikk av deg
<RoyK> ja, den lille
<RoyK> tenkte mer på de store
<RoyK> hvilken WD Green-modell?
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/LNYL
<RoyK> den siste der ser ut til å støtte erc
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694450/
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/LVbX lshw
<RoyK> pineappler1: jeg har denne i /etc/rc.local http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694451/
<RoyK> ah, den FASS-en, ja
<RoyK> WD Black, ikke seagate
<RoyK> pineappler1: den rc.local-greia gjør at diskene ikke blir kasta så lett, selv om de går i "deep recovery" - tror jeg har pasta den før
<RoyK> Mathias: goodie
<RoyK> pineappler1: bare skriv den om til å gjelde diskene du har i hus
<pineappler1> oki, ja den har jeg sett før, jeg la til stien til scriptet i rc.local som ligger under scripts i hjemmemappa mi, holder det+
<pineappler1> ?
<RoyK> burde funke, men ser ut som om det ikke har gjort jobben sin, siden erc ikke er påskrudd på den siste disken
<RoyK> bedre å lime inn greia i rc.local
<RoyK> så kan du kjøre den med "sh /etc/rc.local"
<pineappler1> Jeg hadde fått med exec før stien, den skulle ikke være der(vel?) :P
<pineappler1> Limte den inn nå
<pineappler1> ok takk
<RoyK> ja, men mulig du mangla +x på skriptet? ;)
<pineappler1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 115 May 12 15:53 scterc.sh
<pineappler1> Prøver å bestille kinobilletter via filmweb, Askim kino, men kommer ikke til plassreservasjon og betaling. hm
<RoyK> greit at disker ikke blir kasta selv om de oppfører seg som idioter
<RoyK> dvs, selv om de blir det, er det mange måter å rekonstruere ting, så å bruke disker uten erc, er ok, bare ikke veldig bra
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg ville ha brukt sånt i produksjon, for å si det sånn
<pineappler1> spinne, spinne..dagen lang(leses med ompalompa stemme/melodi)
<pineappler1> oki :)
<RoyK> enterpiss-disker koster litt mer, men da får du i hvert fall grei firmware
<RoyK> fikk god firmware på desktopdisker før, men produsentene (som nå bare teller tre) samarbeider vel godt
<RoyK> tuppa kompisen min litt i ræva - ene disken hans har en drøss med "pending sectors", og han har jo en ny disk liggende...
<RoyK> drifter litt kompismaskiner også :P
<geirha> Det er anacron som kjører /etc/cron.daily og co, men cron vil kjøre dem til faste tider hvis anacron ikke er installert
<RoyK> anacron kjører de vanlige cron-greiene også
<RoyK> normalt er vel bare cron installert?
<RoyK> hjemmeserveren min har ikke anacron, men ting cirker jo...
<Skandix> god kveld
<RoyK> aften
<pineappler1> morn:)
<Skandix> står til her a?
 * RoyK kaster ølbokser på pineappler1 
 * Skandix kaster redbull bokse og bøker ppå pineappler1
<RoyK> Skandix: joda, lite action, masse prat om ymse raidnivåer og sånt
<pineappler1> hah
<geirha> nei, anacron kjører bare daily, weekly og monthly, og det er installert som standard i desktop-versjonen i alle fall
<pineappler1> "anacron - cron-like program that doesn't go by time"
<RoyK> geirha: da bør vel heller ikke crontab funke?
<geirha> anacron bryr seg ikke om når ting blir kjørt; den husker sist weekly ble kjørt, og kjører den på ny hvis det har gått syv dager eller mer
<Skandix> stund siden jeg har kjørt raid
<pineappler1> Skandix: Kommet deg over på linux enda?
<geirha> RoyK: jo, den sjekker jo om anacron er installert og holder seg unna cron.{daily,weekly,monthly} hvis det er installert
<Skandix> pineappler1: ville skyld på at jeg må øve på eksamener
<Skandix> men kom opp i matteså er ikke s gale
<Skandix> noen som har en god løsning på å synce diverse spill over på windows pcer?
<Skandix> tenker helst på å bruke linux server
<Skandix> windwos server er noe herk og hater det som pesten.
<geirha> RoyK: sånn sett er det ikke så mye vits å ha anacron på en server, det gir mer mening på en desktop, som skrus av og på oftere.
<pineappler1> Skandix:  samba filserver?
<Skandix> pineappler1: tenkte litt på rsync ogsp
<Skandix> også
<RoyK> geirha: ok
<RoyK> geirha: bruker lite linux på desktop
<pineappler1> Om du kan mounte windows volumene med sshfs til linux boksen din kanskje?
<Skandix> pineappler1: skal førstfå sjefen min på esport norge til å hoste opp en server til meg.
<Skandix> men ja..
<Mathias> Skandix: windows? D:
<Mathias> steam gjør jo en god jobb med portinga :P
<Skandix> ?
<Skandix> portinga?
<Mathias> de porter spill over til linux :D
<pineappler1> Skandix: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/download/
<pineappler1> Skandix: «Currently i386 version only»
<RoyK> heh - kompisen min bytta disk og så kommer ikke driten opp i bios engang :P
<Skandix> Mathias: nå er det jo  ikke bare snakk om steam men starcraft og leauge of legends også
<pineappler1> Er det dårlig tegn? :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: heh - ja
<Skandix> dårlig satakabel?
<Mathias> dårlig bios?
<RoyK> aner ikke - ba ham nappe ut disken og prøve uten
<RoyK> har et raid-6, så han tåler at en disk går ned
<RoyK> var jo en fillete disk han nappa ut i første omgang
<Skandix> haha
<Mathias> kanskje rusk i porten? :P
<Skandix> kanskje defekt port?
<Skandix> murphy's lov
<RoyK> ja, akkurat når en disk skal byttes :P
<RoyK> dataene er nok intakte, menmen
<RoyK> han sa en sata-port på hk virka "løs"
<RoyK> høres ikke så bra ut
<RoyK> kanskje skiten kommer opp igjen :P
<pineappler1> Kan utvide lv-en enda mer jeg da?
<RoyK> jada
<pineappler1> jippi :D
<RoyK> pvextend osv
<pineappler1> lol :P
<RoyK> pvresize, evt
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> så har du plass til nok porr ei stund :D
<Mathias> <3
<RoyK> pvresize og så lvresize
<RoyK> og så resize2fs
<pineappler1> I riktig rekkefølge
<RoyK> ja, det er rekkefølgen
<pineappler1> ja
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> kompis med plutselig død server og en disk som sier klikketiklakk
<RoyK> raid ftw!
<RoyK> håper han slipper restore fra cp :P
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> boot uten disker eller kort - ikke noe respons
<RoyK> sikkert fillete hovedkort eller cpu
<pineappler1> Han hadde backup?
<RoyK> han har backup
<RoyK> men tror det er hovedkortet som har tatt kvelden
<RoyK> så da er det jo greit
<RoyK> garanti på greia og greier
<pineappler1> ok, det var jo bra
<RoyK> hjemmeserveren var ei julegave fra meg fra halvannet år siden
<RoyK> kjøpte delene på DI
<RoyK> så de har alt lagra
<RoyK> de pleier å være ganske reale på retur
<pineappler1> ok :)
<pineappler1> server fra RoyK uten raid?
<RoyK> to små disker i speil til rota, fire 2TB grønne fra WD i raid-5+spare, senere omsatt til raid-6
<RoyK> så, nei, ikke noe server fra roy uten raid ;)
<pineappler1> hehe :)
<RoyK> ene disken i raidet hangla, så han skulle bytte den med en wd red, og så kom ikke skiten opp igjen
<pineappler1> okå
<pineappler1> hm
<RoyK> har lært litt om lagring de siste åra :P
<pineappler1> Fint å ha kontakt med ekspertise :P
<RoyK> takker :)
<RoyK> snakka med noen på et lagringsforum av Dell i høst
<RoyK> spurte om de brukte raid-5 eller -6
<RoyK> han ene bjeffa litt til meg og sa SIX!
<RoyK> after two double disk failures
<RoyK> sånt skjer ;)
<RoyK> så i linux-land, bruk en bitmap på raidet
<RoyK> så om en disk ramler ut, så tar det ikke et døgn å få den tilbake
<RoyK> og bruk gjerne raid-6
<RoyK> et lite sitat fra Neil Gaiman "He had noticed that events were cowards: they didn't occur singly, but instead they would run in packs and leap out at him all at once"
<pineappler1> :P
<pineappler1> Nå er det en kompis som maser om noe hjelp, får se om jeg får inn teamviewer. For han bruker windows!
<RoyK> hehe
<pineappler1> FÃ¥r ikke inn teamviwer jeg
<RoyK> ring microsoft support!
<RoyK> "have you tried to turn it off and on again?"
<pineappler1> hehe, men dette er på mitt "system" (rot) :P
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/HbIC Er hva jeg får når jeg prøver å installere deb pakka
<RoyK> pineappler1: du trenger 32-bit-biblioteker
<RoyK> husker ikke helt navnet
<Mathias> ia32-libs eller ia32libs tror jeg
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> fjortisen vet nok best ;)
<Mathias> det som er tragisk er jo at jeg husker sånt
<pineappler1> hehe, men får det fortsatt ikke til, hm, kan prøve tarballen
<Mathias> "This package contains runtime libraries for the ia32/i386 architecture, configured for use on an amd64 or ia64 Debian system running a 64-bit kernel. "
<Mathias> wow, jeg hadde jo rett også
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/BheW
<pineappler1> Når jeg kjører binærfilen
<Mathias> pineappler1: btw, dpkg -i whatever.deb && sudo apt-get install -f :P
<Mathias> eller ;
<pineappler1> ja det har jeg gjort
<pineappler1> i dpkg -l så er det to bokstaver på starten av hver linje. De fleste har ii, men teamviewer har iU
<pineappler1> Sier det no?
<RoyK> ii er vel installert
<Mathias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18804/what-do-the-various-dpkg-flags-like-ii-rc-mean
<pineappler1> Takk, fant ut at jeg likegreit fyra opp virtualbox
<Mathias> :P
<pineappler1> Trøbbel med world of warcraft, installer på nytt!
<pineappler1> For det er jo ingen tidstagende prosess :)
<RoyK> litt snasent å kjøre backup til både tape og disk
<RoyK> så kan man beholde ting på disk i ei uke eller så for rask restore og så beholde rimelig bulletproof backup på tape lenger
<RoyK> type - lynnedslag kan fint ta ut et fullt raid, men ikke taper
<sigurdga_> hvis det er noe jeg skulle ha hoppet over i karrieren, så er det knotinga med tape
<RoyK> sigurdga_: sikkerheten på tape er riemlig mye høyere enn den på disk
<RoyK> og en taperobot med 150 taper kan jo klare å holde på litt data
<sigurdga_> jada, det var motsomt å skrive mesteparten av programmet som organiserte skriving av nylig innkomne data også.
<sigurdga_> men det tok litt tid, særlig testing.
<sigurdga_> er dessverre natta nå, sånn plutselig
<pineappler1> Mathias: Hur er det med døgnrytmet? :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: rytmen
<RoyK> pineappler1: som i http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dG5-IDCWaPE/Tgqd06ZdLyI/AAAAAAAAD64/7bAVW_bjm6w/s1600/Grammar_Nazi_Icon.svg.png
<pineappler1> Det var forsøkt imitasjon av fleksnes jo :P
<pineappler1> hehe :D
<RoyK> mulig gammel flamme kommer til oslo i helga - hotellpuling på gang
<pineappler1> feil kanal?
<pineappler1> hehe
<RoyK> bare ytring
<pineappler1> Skal på sånn oppvisning for judoklubben på lørdag - med masse publikum
<pineappler1> Jeg og en annen skal vise teknikker mens det kommenteres på høytaleranlegget - gruer meg
<pineappler1> q:
<RoyK> :q
<RoyK> :q! " evt
<pineappler1> vi!
<RoyK> vim
<RoyK> ftw
<pineappler1> kaken er en løgn
<pineappler1> vi er kortere å skrive
<RoyK> skal holde en workshop snart i vim på jobb
<RoyK> bruke den effektivt
<RoyK> kkkwwwfgcwasdf<esc>
<RoyK> gf er fin
<RoyK> hopp til filnavn under cursor
<pineappler1> ah
<RoyK> 3dkOasdf
<RoyK> når du lærer vim, så trenger du ikke stort annet
<pineappler1> Kan bare helt basic, som å åpne, skrive, lagre, søke
<RoyK> grei start - har brukt skiten i 15 år, så har lært litt
<RoyK> men er ikke noen master
<RoyK> 3ddjjp
<RoyK> klipp ut 3 linjer og flytt markøren ned to linjer og paste
<pineappler1> Shift+Z+Z brukte jeg en del før
<RoyK> grei måte å avslutte
<RoyK> :wq og ZZ er jo synonyme
<pineappler1> ja
<RoyK> og står du på en kommando du ikke vet hva gjør, trykk K
<RoyK> så spretter manualen opp
<RoyK> samme med systemkall og sånt
<pineappler1> Hvordan funker K?
<RoyK> bare prøv å rediger ei fil
<RoyK> skriv bash i fila
<RoyK> <esc>
<RoyK> K
<pineappler1> ah sånn ja
<RoyK> men - på tide å gi ole lukkeøye litt tid til å gjøre jobben sin
<pineappler1> god natt
<RoyK> natta
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-24
<Mathias> mrn
<IvarB> mrn
<RoyK> mrn
 * Mathias fyller på vokaler igjen
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> tror jeg skal kaste de corsairviftene
<Mathias> i push/pull høres det ut som et forbanna helikopter
<pineappler1> ny disk, tar det en liten stund før jeg får sjekka garantien på den?
<pineappler1> Jeg falt i trappa på oslo s, håper ikke disken er ødelagt :-/
<Mathias> pineappler1: hadde du den snurrende når du datt ned trappa? :P
<pineappler1> Den lå i pose sammen med andre ting, men likevel var den tyngst og fikk sikkert størst akselerasjon
<pineappler1> Nei, helt uten strøm
 * Mathias tør å si at den sikkert (99%) ikke er skadet
<IvarB> hvorfor falt du?
<sigurdga_> kjøpte to disker til synology-raid, den ene har masse lesefeil, men det fungerer likevel fint, men må vel sende inn igjen
<Mathias> sigurdga_: disk med dysleksi?
<sigurdga_> noe sånt
<pineappler1> IvarB: Nei jeg hadde en lillebror som ville bli henta, og jeg var på Møllergata 9 da han ringte sånn 6 på halv og toget gikk 1 over halv
<sigurdga_> rett ut av bobleplasten, og inn i maskin, og så begynte klaginga etter noen timer med sjekking
<IvarB> så du løp mao?
<Mathias> hvis du har kjøpt den i en fysisk butikk, kan du jo si "disken har dessverre dysleksi og burde oppsøke en pedagog"
<pineappler1> ja, hjennom gata hele veien. trappa tok kaka
<RoyK> diskileksi
<sigurdga_> Mathias: går kanskje an på sånne returskjemaer også
<IvarB> Mathias: det er morsomt helt til han fyren bak disken sier han har dysleksi
<pineappler1> gjennom!*
<RoyK> pineappler1: disker tåler ganske mye når de ikks snurrer
<pineappler1> Heh han i kassa tror jeg slo av en hel sel kroner dor meg :-) han var i så godt humør så
<pineappler1> RoyK ja oki :-)
<RoyK> de tåler *ikke* spesielt mye når de surrer
<pineappler1> Det var jo en stein-trapp
<pineappler1> SÃ¥ ble litt enhgstelig
<RoyK> pineappler1: du måtte bare ha raid-6 likevel? ;)
<RoyK> pineappler1: du merker det fort om den har tryna :P
<pineappler1> RoyK: Gjett om! Har blitt litt sånn småhekta :-P
<Mathias> du merker også fort om du har trynt :P
<pineappler1> hehe
<pineappler1> Fikk nappa ut en satakontakt i sta. SÃ¥ jeg skrev mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda
<RoyK> pineappler1: da er det vel bare å mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/asdf ; mdadm --grow --level=6 /dev/md0
<RoyK> og så er det smart å bruke bitmap
<RoyK> uten bitmap må du som regel kjøre en full rebuild om du klarer å nappe ut noe i fart
<RoyK> med bitmap går rebuild etter en sånn oops *mye* fortere
<pineappler1> aha! må se på det :P
<RoyK> du kan ikke bruke --grow eller sånt på et raid med bitmap, da - men det er jo bare å fjerne bitmap før du endrer noe
<pineappler1> Tenkte jeg skulle blåse ren maskinen først, sette inn noen filtre i alle inngående vifter, også sette opp en liten 10cm UV katode om inverteren jeg fant virker :-)
<Mathias> pineappler1: hvorfor har du ikke tenkt på filter før nå?
<RoyK> bedre seint enn aldri...
<pineappler1> Hehe, de må jo renses de også. Like enkelt å blåse reint hele kabinettet spør du meg :-P
<RoyK> trykkluft er fint
<RoyK> høyttrykkspyler! :D
<Mathias> pineappler1: men myyyyeeee lettere å rense filter enn kabinettet
<Mathias> ta de ut (trekk de ut i mitt tilfelle), gå ut, dunk de mot noe, gå inn, stapp de inn igjen :P
<pineappler1> Men nå har jeg da kjøpt det! :-P
<Mathias> er dog ikke like morsomt som å rense hele kabinettet etter 10 år nedstøving
<Mathias> da ser det ut som om noen har fyrt av røykbomber :P
<RoyK> Mathias: med trykkluft går det rimelig fort
<Mathias> ikke alltid
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> jeg har da jobba på pc-verksted
<Mathias> noen ganger har jo støvet blitt til sement
<Mathias> som foreldrene til en venn av meg sin maskin
<RoyK> da er maskinen eldre enn du er nå, og ikke så veldig brukbar :P
<Mathias> tror det var pentium 2 i den ellernoe :p
<pineappler1> hehe - litt dårlig dekning her btw
<RoyK> spørsmålet er hva du skal med en 233MHz Pentium 2 i dag ;)
<RoyK> når en raspberry pi løper i små sirkler rundt den
<Mathias> varmeovn :p
<pineappler1> Mathias: Ønsker du deg varmeovn??
<Mathias> jeg har en :P
<Mathias> kan bruke maskinen til sokketørking :)
<RoyK> finnes bedre ting til sånt, da ;)
<Mathias> tull
<RoyK> flerbruksmaskin - kan spille Day of the tentacle samtidig som den tørker sko?
<Mathias> og servere filer!
<Mathias> om et par år kan den også lage middag
<Mathias> dagens spørsmål: hvor mange vinduer har du oppe i irssi? :P
<sigurdga_> du lurer på om vi splitter?
<Mathias> det og :P
<sigurdga_> eller hvor mange kanaler vi har oppe?
 * sigurdga_ skjønner ikke spørsmålet
<Mathias> /win list duger :P
<sigurdga_> 10, hvor 1 er msg, 1 er bitlbee-vindu og to er facebook
<geirha> 11 kanaler + bitlbee + statusvindu + 2 query
<xt> 1 windows used (0 vertically / 0 horizontally split). 63 (of which 11 merged) buffers open: 1 core, 1 perl, 1 relay, 10 irc queries, 12 irc servers, 2 python, 36 irc channels
<Mathias> hmm, ser ut som compiz krasjer på innlogging
<Mathias> nei, var unity
<pineappler1> Dauer hovedkortet tro om jeg fjerner chipset vifta tru?
<Mathias> sikkert
<pineappler1> haha, den lager støy
<pineappler1> :L
<pineappler1> Det ser ut til å gå bra foreløpig
<pineappler1> uten vifta
<Mathias> jeg har store heatsinks :P
<Malinux> Hvordan blir det i morgen? Mange som kommer til Sognsvann?
<pineappler1> Hva skjer nå med mdstat? :O http://sprunge.us/JbPV
<pineappler1> what?!
<pineappler1> Det er ikke lenger noe som heter /dev/raid/data
<pineappler1> Hva skjer med dataene? Hvorfor skjer dette?
<pineappler1> Har ikke rørt en sata kontakt, bare rebootet
<pineappler1> jo, og slo på smart i bios
<pineappler1> pvscan: No matching physical volumes found
<Malinux> Altså, hvor mange blir med til Sognsvann i morgen?
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> synd det var denne helgen, Malinux
<Malinux> men det går vel å ta det en annen helg om det passer bedre :)
<IvarB> må arrangere et utdrikkningslag i morgen
<Malinux> aha :D
 * Malinux har vært i to utrdrikningslag til to av mine kusiner
<IvarB> :D
<Malinux> det var jo skøy
<IvarB> alltid moro
<Malinux> hehe ja :D
<Malinux> spesielt når hun ene måtte stå med plakat i rundkjøringa på Tveita... og med noe tekst om at om folk tuta måtte hu danse en eller annen dans :D hihihi
<IvarB> hehe standard det ja :D
<IvarB> hmm en totalt fremmed person addet meg nettopp på facebook og etter at jeg godtar venneforespørsel så åpner hun chat og spør hvem JEG er
<IvarB> wtf
<IvarB> er det et nytt sjekketriks ellerno?
<Mathias> IvarB: er et nytt forvirrelsestriks
<Mathias> funker kun på den som prøver det da
<Malinux> IvarB: hm, jeg tror jeg hadde spurt litt før jeg hadde godtatt det, men tja, kanskje det er det det er?
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-25
<RoyK> pineappler1: heh
<RoyK> Ume må få justert klokka si - var sikker på at klokka var tolv
 * RoyK må få justert klokka si - var sikker på at klokka var tolv
<Mathias> haha
<lolgnu> https://www.miniand.com/products/Cubieboard%20Developer%20Board#specifications
<lolgnu> mye bedre enn pi?
<Malinux> ja, den virket kraftigere. aner ikke om grafikkprosessorener kraftigere dog
<lolgnu> trenger ikke gpu på servere
<Malinux> nei, da er det jo ikke noe stress
<Malinux> og den her har jo s-ata-kontakter
<Malinux> aner ikke om deter sataII eller sataIII
<Malinux> ser ut som det er 1 sata-kontakt
<lolgnu> En sata kontakt funker, hvis jeg kan får et kabinett ville den vært perfekt til mitt bruk
<lolgnu> NANDen regner jeg med at ingen klarer å skrape av hovedkortet, harddisken kan være kryptert.
<Malinux> men med en sata-kontakt hvordan fikser man raid da?
<lolgnu> Du kjøper to ;)
<Malinux> så da får man 2 disker i raidet?
<Mathias> lolgnu: raid over nettverk? :P
<lolgnu> Jeg tenkte ikke egentlig raid. Bare en disk. Da kan jeg utplassere en hos bestefar og en hos mamma og så backer jeg opp til begge. Siden opplastingen deres er søppel kan jeg jo bare be dem sende hele greia tilbake hvis jeg trenger recovery
<Mathias> haha
<Malinux> sånnsett så
<lolgnu> hvis leiligheten brenner opp med laptop og filserver og skybackupen tar kveld samme dag så vil det jo være hensiktsmessig å få tilbake en datamaskin
<Malinux> mhm
<lolgnu> Men finner ingen kabinett :S
<Mathias> lolgnu: pappesker!
<lolgnu> Mathias: jeg vil ha noe pent sånn at de ikke har noe i mot å ha den liggende
<Mathias> bygg noe i tre da
<lolgnu> Bare en fin hvit blank boks som har plass til en harddisk, kan umulig være så vanskelig
<Malinux> så da ut som den nettsiden hadde kabinett til den NAND-tingen i alle fall
<lolgnu> ja, men det sto bare at den var excellent og full av design :P
<lolgnu> ingenting om den har plass til en harddisk
<Malinux> ikke sant. Det er litt mangefull-info der :S
<lolgnu> skuffende å få det og så mangler det vitale deler
<Malinux> ja :S jeg liker ikke å kjøpe ting uten at det står temmelig grundig hva det innebærer
<Malinux> altså hva er det som følger med
<RoyK> noen som er våkne?
<Malinux> nei
<RoyK> lolgnu: kan du stave "paranoid"? ;)
<RoyK> Det var snakk om treff på songsvann i dag - noen som har lyst til å komme?
<RoyK> lolgnu? IvarB?
<RoyK> Mathias: hiv deg på sykkelen :)
<Mathias> kremt
<Malinux> Mathias: det er da bare en liten sykkeltur.....
<Mathias> ja, 200 mil
<RoyK> ung og frisk som du er - kjør på :D
<Malinux> i Brødrene Dahl var det jo en de møtte i Hong Kong, han pendlet jo mellom Hong Kong og Sykkulven, men det var jo riktignok med bil da
<RoyK> den gjengen der...
<RoyK> Malinux: ja, de padla jo rundt her oppe på stilla :)
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men det var jo på en annen ekspedisjon da
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> husker ei gjedde som stakka av med sluken min - på stilla
<RoyK> ante ikke at det var noe så stort der
<RoyK> men tar vel tid før det blir det igjen etter at de klora elva
<Malinux> kan det være den hekta seg i den u-båten som brødrene dahl så der?
<Malinux> ser ut som man må lokke med noe annet enn grilling for å få datanerder ut i skogen. Man må lokke med agregat og mobilt bredbånd
<Malinux> evt. legge fiber fram til bålplassen
<RoyK> tviler litt på at eduroam rekker opp dit
<Mathias> Malinux: trådløs fiber!
<Malinux> f.eks. :)
<Malinux> ingen som tilbyr enda men
<Malinux> b
<Malinux> når noen trykker på like på facebook når jeg spør om noen blir med Ubuntu-grilling på Sognsvann. betyr det at de kommer? eller bare syntes det er koselig
<RoyK> trenger vel ikke å bety noe. lag et arrangement :)
<Malinux> jo, men samme dagen?
<RoyK> skader vel ikke
<Malinux> jeg drar ikke på noe om jeg får vite det samme dag i alle fall
<RoyK> kan kanskje prøve til helga, da
<Malinux> ja, men da kan ikke jeg, men det går an å prøve da
<RoyK> du må jo være med :)
<Malinux> men om jeg allerede skal noe annet da?
<Malinux> men ja, jeg må jo det
<RoyK> litt dumt om det ikke funker i dag - er jo så latterlig fint vær
<Malinux> veit
<Malinux> men folk har vel ofte allerede andre planer. Er litt dårlig ide å lage en event samme dagen
<Malinux> jeg orker i alle fall ikke å lage den
<RoyK> sant nok
<RoyK> men, Malinux - lyst til å ta en tur til songsvann og bare slappe av i finværet? så kan de andre ubunterne bli hjemme ;)
<Malinux> det går jo
<RoyK> burde jo være mulig å finne en flekk med gress og plass til en grill
 * RoyK må på butikken først og handle litt for helga, men er klar til avreise om en liten time
<Malinux> ok jeg får vel hive meg rundt her selv
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no || Happ
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no || Happy geek day! Samling på Songsvann i dag 1800
<lolgnu> Samling idag? Oo
<lolgnu> Malinux: Mobilt bredbånd er jo ikke noe stress
<Mathias> bredt mobilt bredbånd er et problem
<lolgnu> Mener man klarer 10mbps
<pineappler1> Er det happy geek day? :)
<RoyK> lolgnu: Malinux og jeg er på songnsvann :)
<RoyK> ta med litt pils og kom opp en tur
<RoyK> zz
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: ubuntu.no || Happ
<RoyK> 15:33 -!- RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og  vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no || Happy geek day!ubuntu.no || Happ
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og  vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no || Happy geek day!
<Brik> kom det flere eller ble dere alene?
<RoyK> ble bare oss, men vi fikk grilla og pilsa litt :)
<RoyK> Malinux: tok noen bilder og jeg tok det helt piano
<lolgnu> RoyK: er dere ennå der?
<RoyK> nei
 * RoyK er hjemme
<lolgnu> doh
<lolgnu> tiden løp litt ifra meg
<RoyK> jeg mente Malinux tok noen bilder og jeg tok det helt piano
<RoyK> får prøve en ny tur en annen dag det er finvær :)
<lolgnu> jau
<lolgnu> var på vei til å slenge cavaen og ølen i kjølebagen :P
 * RoyK vurderer sterkt en ny tur opp i morra etter å ha kikka på værvarselet
<lolgnu> jeg fikk endelig til å få crashplan til å backe opp umiddelbart
<RoyK> http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Sognsvann/
<RoyK> pineappler1: opp mot r6?
<RoyK> sikkerhet i høysetet!
<RoyK> tre døgn med knørving, så er den nok på plass
<RoyK> lolgnu: liten tur i morra om værvarselet slår til? Malinux skal visst se på ny kåk, spørs om hun kan være med
<Malinux> Fett med Ubuntu-grillings i dag
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> ble jo bare royogmalingrilling, men fett nok det også :D
<Malinux> ja, rmbuntu
<pineappler1> RoyK: Ja opp mot r6 :)
<RoyK> fett
<RoyK> bør være ganske sikkert
<RoyK> bare ikke tenk på raid som backup
<RoyK> hjelper ikke stort med raid om du sletter et lass med filer uten å tenke
<pineappler1> Så - kan man kjøre to r6 i raid-1? :P
<RoyK> ja, men det er vel i overkant paranoia
<RoyK> RAID-6+1
<pineappler1> :D
<RoyK> eller 1+6
<RoyK> alt ettersom
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> raid 6-1 er når du lager raid-6 over msse speil
<RoyK> 1-6 er når du speiler to raid-6
<pineappler1> åja
<RoyK> men liten vits
<RoyK> r6 er sikkert nok for det aller meste
<RoyK> pineappler1: greit med crashplan eller noe som kan holde dataene i tilfelle kåken brenner eller noe
<pineappler1> Ok ja, men med to raid-6 i forskjellige bygninger med rask overføring hadde vært bra :)
<RoyK> da kan du bruke drbd
<RoyK> det er speiling over ip
<pineappler1> rsync bruker kanskje en del tid, oppgradere noen grensesnitt da og bruke fiber?
<pineappler1> ah kult
<pineappler1> Tror jeg kan få lagt fiber fra huset til garasjen(hvor jeg bor) for en billig penge, sett bort ifra alle andre oppgraderinger jeg må gjøre
<RoyK> hvor langt strekk?
<RoyK> UTP kan jo brukes opp til 100m
<RoyK> cat6 utp kan flytte 1Gbps fint over 100m
<pineappler1> ja, jeg kan jo bruke flere linjer
<RoyK> tja
<pineappler1> Er nok under 100 meter
<RoyK> du kan ha en backup-link, men ikke noe mer enn det
<pineappler1> Vet ikke type på kabelen som ligger begravd der
<RoyK> å balansere trafikk over flere linjer krever BGP eller OSPF eller noe sånt i begge ender
<RoyK> det får du nok ikke fra nettleverandøren din med mindre du er bedriftskunde og da koster jo ting litt mer
<pineappler1> Hvorfor trenger jeg det?
<pineappler1> Det er vi som har lagt kabelen, men jeg husker ikke type
<RoyK> om du har tilknytning til internett over to forskjellige linker, så må det en rutingprotokoll til for å ordne balansering og sånt
<RoyK> det er et langt lerret å bleke
<RoyK> eller - hva prøver du egentlig å gjøre?
<pineappler1> ah åja, men ikke over internett, over lokal nettverket
<RoyK> ok, så to linker til garasjen? skjønner ikke helt
<pineappler1> Garasje(min pc)<--> link aggregation <--(bruke flere par kabelen)-->link aggregation<-->router<-->gw ?
<RoyK> ja, men ruteren og linken til pc-en din er vel flaskehalsen?
<RoyK> hvordan skal du aggregere? LACP?
<RoyK> i så fall må du i hvert fall aggregere mot pc-en din også
<RoyK> og husk at aggregering ikke klarer å øke båndbredden til en enkelt tcp- eller udp-sesjon
<pineappler1> sette opp en backuo boks med raid-6, oppgradere grensnittene i de to boksene?
<pineappler1> har aldri gjort link aggregation, men hadde vært moro
<RoyK> med L4-aggregering med LACP, så brukes en hash av mac+ip+port og denne bestemmer hvilken link trafikken skal gå over
<RoyK> så aggregér gjerne, men tror ikke du får stort ut av det for et sånt oppsett
<RoyK> backup-boksen kan jo kanskje kjøre r5 på store disker - er jo ikke så nøye om den tryner
<pineappler1> Hva mener du med L4-aggregering?
<RoyK> men skal du virkelig prøve ut et scenario med backup-site og drbd, så kommer du nok til å lære ganske mye som er veldig relevalt om du skal jobbe med linux
<RoyK> LACP (google it) bruker aggregering på lag 2, 3 eller 4 (google osi-modellen). jo høyere opp, jo bedre fordeling av trafikken
<pineappler1> åja, hashen
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osi_model
<RoyK> lær den der
<lolgnu> pineappler1: er du på efnet også?
 * pineappler1 leser https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation :)
<pineappler1> lolgnu: Ja
<lolgnu> pineappler1: med et annet nick?
<pineappler1> lolgnu: Drupal heter jeg der
<lolgnu> ah
<RoyK> eh - var du drupal her inne tidligere?
<pineappler1> Ja!
<pineappler1> :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg vil bruke cubiboard og et kabinett til offsite backup
<pineappler1> RoyK: o.O
<lolgnu> Jeg satt filewatch opp til 10m
<RoyK> cubiboard ser rimelig snasen ut ;)
<RoyK> men bare én sata, da
<lolgnu> Ja, hvis jeg bare fant kabinett jeg ikke måtte printe selv
<RoyK> lolgnu: det er noe som heter bitraf (se https://bitraf.no/ eller #bitraf) som er sånn lekestue for oss som aldri ble helt voksne - de har 3d-printere og masse flinke nerder
<lolgnu> En sata funker greit når det bare er en offsite backup, da vil jeg heller ha to på forskjellige lokasjoner
<RoyK> men bare én disk? eller en port multiplier?
<RoyK> ser det skal være mulig å koble endel disker til PM
<lolgnu> Jeg tenkte et lite lekkert kabinett med en 2,5" disk
<RoyK> på 1TB til backup av 3+TB?
<RoyK> funker nok ikke så bra :P
<lolgnu> Jeg tenkte 750 GB :P
<lolgnu> Problemet er at jeg ikke vil hacke strøm hvis jeg skal legge de hos noen andre
<RoyK> lolgnu: hva er sdc i boksen din igjen? viser noen rare feil i munin
<pineappler1> FÃ¥r stikke og slappe av litt, skal hente noen i oslo rundt halv 4 en gang. vi snakkes
<lolgnu> og at en 2,5" disk er litt mer forgiving
<lolgnu> RoyK: gamle rota
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> nye rota var på ssd?
<RoyK> !etckeeper
<lolgnu> Nei, du blander meg med han Mathias?
<RoyK> vil anbefale folket her å teste ut etckeeper - bruker et lokalt repo for å holde orden på filene i etc sånn at om du driter deg ut, kan du rulle tilbake
<RoyK> lolgnu: http://owl.lolcat.no/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html#disk
<lolgnu> Kanskje sdc er rota da?
<RoyK> pastebin mount
<lolgnu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701495/
<lolgnu>  /boot er iallefall på sda
<lolgnu> og feilene på sdc er ikke på de første 100GB så den funker fint
<RoyK> hva sier lvscan/pvscan/vgscan?
<RoyK> og mdstat
<lolgnu>   Found duplicate PV dfroOFA0hPZ8CmZlSMYfg5dQTWdqZBqr: using /dev/sdc5 not /dev/sda5
<RoyK> huh?
<RoyK> var det den du dd-rescuea?
<lolgnu> jepp, begge diskene er mer eller mindre identiske
<RoyK> kanskje ikke så smart å bruke begge samtidig, da
<RoyK> lvm blir nok forvirra
<RoyK> så rota di er på sdc
<RoyK> selv om boot er på sda
<lolgnu> Så hvis jeg røsker ut sdc så går det bra? (etter å ha skrudd den av selvsagt)
<RoyK> mulig du vil mangle noe nytt som kan ha havna på sdc, men prøv
<RoyK> i verste fall må du rulle tilbake
<lolgnu> kan vel rsynce?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å rsynce når du ikke får montert det på sda5 siden lvm er forvirra
<RoyK> men det er vel bare rota?
<RoyK> om noe mangler, er det jo bare å reinstallere pakkene
<RoyK> prøv å røske ut sdc, så ser du
<RoyK> gjetter at det kan gå greit
<lolgnu> jeg husker ikke navnet på gtk3 java pakken
<RoyK> dpkg -l > /raid/pakkeliste.txt
<RoyK> så har du installerte pakker
<RoyK> evt dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ { print $2 }'
<RoyK> > ettelleranet
<lolgnu> SÃ¥ jeg burde fikse 3,5" kabinett?
<RoyK> hæ?
<lolgnu> til cubiboard?
<RoyK> prøv bitraf
<RoyK> sikkert noen der som vil være behjelpelige med å skrive ut et
<lolgnu> da må jeg bare finne CAD/SCAD filer?
<RoyK> regner med det
<RoyK> har ikke vært der ennå selv
<RoyK> en kompis har leid seg kontorplass der - litt lettere å kode spill med masse fagfolk (aka nerder) rundt seg
<lolgnu> det er sånn type hackerspace?
<RoyK> voksen-hackerspace
<RoyK> det er noen som har kontorplass, og det er noen som bare kommer og går og leker med ting
<lolgnu> Må jeg bli voksen først da? :P
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> funker fint å komme dit som sen-fjortis :D
<RoyK> greia er vel bare at de vil bruke litt spenn for å få opp noe som virker
<RoyK> en metallfres er på vei inn - en fyr leier et rom for å ha plass til den, men stiller den til disposisjon til andre sånn at det kan brukes av flere
<RoyK> kommunisme på sitt beste!
<RoyK> gi etter evne, ta etter behov
<lolgnu> Kapitalisme
 * RoyK fiker til lolgnu med ei lita, rød bok
<lolgnu> frie gjennisidg fordelaktige transaksjoner
<lolgnu> gjensidig
<RoyK> nei, kapitalisme handler om "ta etter evne, gi etter lyst"
<RoyK> stikk motsatt
<RoyK> open source er også god, gammeldags kommunisme - alle gir - alle får
<RoyK> eller - de som kan gi, gir, de som ikke kan, får
<lolgnu> Fortsatt en konstruksjon som er fullt mulig i et kapitalistisk samfunn
<RoyK> lolgnu: les deg opp litt mer på politikk før du åpner kjeften, er du snill
<RoyK> lolgnu: om linux hadde vært et selskap, ville det vært kjøpt av microsoft eller ibm eller noe for lengst og ikke vært åpent
<RoyK> se på opensolaris
<RoyK> åpent, fint, masse brukere, så kom oracle og kjøpte sun og alle kraner ble stengt
<lolgnu> Selvsagt, det er mulig å skape kjipe konstruksjoner
<RoyK> lolgnu: du må lære å forstå at kommersielle verdier er uforenelige med delementaliteten som finnes på nettet i dag
<lolgnu> RoyK: Nei, du trenger ikke tvang for å dele. Det trenger du å forstå.
<RoyK> seriøst
<RoyK> nesten så jeg vurderer en kick her
<lolgnu> Mange av de interessante tingene vi ser i dag kommer av ny teknologi. Som cubiboard som er helt åpent, det selges, men du kan også leie produksjonskapasitet
<lolgnu> Softwarepatenter for eksempel er ekstremt ødeleggende
<lolgnu> RoyK: Jeg regner med dem ikke er forenelig med noen av våre ideologier
<RoyK> lolgnu: cubiboard og sånt bryter jo med de kapitalistiske linjene
<RoyK> lolgnu: linux også
<RoyK> lolgnu: det er vel en grunn til at microsoft ikke vil implementere ODF - de tjener ikke på det
<lolgnu> For ordens skyld, hvilken definisjon bruker du på "kapitalistisk"?
<lolgnu> eller heller kapitalisme
<RoyK> den du finner i ordboka
<RoyK> samme ordet
<RoyK> kapitalistisk a2 som gjelder kapital og kapitalister; som er i samsvar med kapitalismen
<RoyK> kapitalisme m1 (fra fr) økonomisk system med høyt utviklet produksjonsteknikk og privateide produksjonsmidler, privatkapitalisme, mots statskapitalisme
<RoyK> kapitalismen er til for å hedre dem med penger og således gi dem makt
<lolgnu> an economic system characterized by private or corporate ownership of capital goods, by investments that are determined by private decision, and by prices, production, and the distribution of goods that are determined mainly by competition in a free market
<RoyK> linux er motsatsen til dette
<RoyK> lolgnu: du slipper ikke unna med dårlige sitater på denne måten - det funker ikke sånn
<lolgnu> Du bruker en snever definisjon av et komplekst konsept
<RoyK> lolgnu: bensinprisene i norge har vært skyhøye i ti år på grunn av at kapitalkreftene har sett at det har vært mulig, og har juksa med regnskapet. se ymse medieoppslag
<RoyK> lolgnu: det samme gjelder bokpriser og mye annet - det hauses opp og det er de på toppen av næringskjeden som tjener penger, og de som har minst som taper mest
<lolgnu> Hvor mange prosent av det er ikke avgifter og skatter? De utgjør en betydelig større del enn prisfiksingen, men ja det forekommer i åpne markeder, desverre.
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg posta fra ordboka
<lolgnu> Jeg postet fra Merriam Webster, det er en anerkjent ordbok
<RoyK> pineappler1: mye plass har du nå?
<pineappler1> totale størrelsen på den logiske volumet?
<pineappler1> det*
<pineappler1> 5.3T
<pineappler1> Har ikke utvida det enda
<RoyK> holder vel ei stund :P
<RoyK> 1TB er normalt 0,9TiB, som OS-et rapporterer
<RoyK> harddiskprodusentene bare tviholder på titallssystemet sånn at ting bare blir rotete
<geirha> Vel, Ubuntu viser jo også størrelser i titallssystemet nå
<geirha> Samme med OSX
<RoyK> df -m viser MiB
<RoyK> df -h viser også tall basert på 2-tallssystemet
<geirha> Ja, det blir litt for mye herk å "fikse" slike kommandoer, men nautilus viser MB fremfor MiB
<RoyK> alt jeg har vært borti av OS viser kiB/MiB/GiB/TiB
<RoyK> bare diskprodusentene oppgir tall i TB
<geirha> OSX har gjort det lenge, Ubuntu begynte med det for noen år siden
<RoyK> begynte med hva?
<RoyK> oppgi i TB og ikke TiB?
<geirha> Ja, i gui
<RoyK> burde vært flagga som en bug
<pineappler1> hehe
<RoyK> alt annet er jo 2-talls
<geirha> Nei, det er en feature, og jeg synes det er en bra en.
<RoyK> nei, den er ikke bra
<RoyK> 1kiB = 1024 bytes
<RoyK> 1 sektor er 512 bytes
<RoyK> evt 4096 på nye disker
<geirha> KiB
<geirha> men ja
<RoyK> å endre på ting på den måten, er feil
<RoyK> KiB gir ikke mening - bokstaven for kilo er k, ikke K
<RoyK> type, enheten
<geirha> k er kilo, Ki er Kibi
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> men okke som
<geirha> For folk som ikke har så mye datakunnskaper, er det bra at størrelsene oppgis i titallssystemet, som de er vant med
<RoyK> å snakke om datalagringsstørrelser i titallsprefiks er tull
<RoyK> når nå uio har fått på plass "8 petabyte" så er det nok 8 pebibytes
<geirha> Vel, kommandolinja opererer jo stort sett i totallssystemet. Det er jo nærmest umulig å fikse på det.
<geirha> s/det./det uansett./
<RoyK> alt av lagring er basert på totallssystemet
<RoyK> å sloss mot det er som å prøve å gjøre pi = 3
<RoyK> gir ikke så mye mening...
<geirha> Skjønner ikke problemet ...
<RoyK> løsninga er å få lagringskonsortiet av nå tre selskaper til å innse at de skal oppgi lagring i vettuge enheter
<geirha> Tja, når du kjøper en disk på 2GB og det vises som 2GB i guiet, synes jeg det er greit.
<RoyK> heh
<geirha> De lyver i det minste ikke, slik minnebrikker vanligvis gjør
<RoyK> problemet er bare at 1kB har vært 1024 bytes i 40 år+ når det gjelder lagring
<geirha> en minnebrikke på 4GB er jo ikke 4GB, den er 4GiB.
<RoyK> men når diskprodusenter på død og liv skal skryte på seg 10% mer på TB-størrelser, blir det for dumt
<RoyK> alt av lagring er i totallssystemet - det er bare kommunikasjon som er i titallssystemet
<RoyK> problemet er at diskprodusentene ljuger
<geirha> De gjør jo ikke det. De er jo de eneste som ikke lyver :p
<geirha> De følger standarden til punkt og prikke :)
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> poenget mitt er vel at lagring burde standardiseres på totallssystemet, minne og disk og sånt, og at kommunikasjon kan fortsette som den pleier
<geirha> Ok, så da er egentlig diskusjonen om størrelsen som averteres på en disk er kommunikasjon eller ikke :)
<RoyK> de eneste som tviholder på titallsnotasjonene, er jo diskprodusentene
<RoyK> alt annet av lagring går jo på totallsnotasjoner
<RoyK> rimelig irriterende å kjøpe et 100TB-system og bare få 90TiB ut av det
<geirha> Men nautilus vil jo gi deg de 100TB :p
<pineappler1> hehe, men det virker jo litt feilinformerende. De kunne brukt -ish.
<pineappler1> På elkjøp reklamer .. sier de ikke "opptil 2TB" feks?
<geirha> Fin måte å reklamere for en 1TB-disk. "Opptil 2TB"
<RoyK> &win 21
<RoyK> "opptil 10TB!" gitt kompresjon og god deduplisering og litt svart magi?
<pineappler1> hokus pokus :D
<geirha> doublespace!
<RoyK> geirha: hvor holder du til?
<geirha> PÃ¥ jorda
<geirha> nærmere bestemt, Trondheim
<RoyK> og uten unicode ;)
<geirha> Hm? er bokstavene mine rare?
<RoyK> æ-en din kom fram som noe rart i to tegn
<geirha> æøå
<RoyK> funker
<geirha> tastatur -> osx -> vbox -> lubuntu -> lxde-terminal -> ssh -> screen -> weechat
<geirha> sikkert et av de stega der som hikket litt
<pineappler1> Noen som veit hva taxi oslo s til karihaugen koster, ca?
<pineappler1> Lurer ikke på spørmålet lenger.
<RoyK> spørs vel når på døgnet
<RoyK> 500+
<pineappler1> 200 hadde vel vært pirat - pris
<pineappler1> *kremt* :D
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<RoyK> minst 300
<RoyK> pineappler1: eller kjører du pirat? :)
<pineappler1> Hvem leser disse loggene? :)
<RoyK> hvilke logger?
<RoyK> loggen til kanalen ligger vel åpen, leses vel av gugel og sånt
<RoyK> noen som er våkne?
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-26
<pineappler1> VÃ¥ken ja :)
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> pineappler1: din myr :)
<Mathias> gd mrn ivrB
<RoyK> morgen
<lolgnu> morn
<sigurdga_> hui
<Mathias> RyK: fllr d p vklr gjn?
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med ei ordbok
<Mathias> nye vokaler :D
<Mathias> hmm, *debugge tunnelbrokeren*
<Mathias> funker på routeren, men ikke på maskinen :\
<Mathias> noen av dere som er brukbare med radvd?
<RoyK> Mathias: har ikke prøvd engang - har ikke ipv6 hjemme :(
<Mathias> *slenge opp pfsense*
<Mathias> routeren gikk jo tom for plass
<Mathias> <.<
<RoyK> pfsense burde vel gjøre jobben
<Mathias> det jeg tenker
<Mathias> så føler ikke craptopen seg glemt :)
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> atm brukes den kun til smokeping
<RoyK> skulle hatt en rpi med 4 nettkort :)
<RoyK> men finnes jo småmaskiner laga for sånt også,da
<Mathias> får vel lodde noe sammen til craptopen, er ubrukelig plassering av NIC/lader på den
<Mathias> lader|usb|ethernet rett intil hverandre
<RoyK> er det craptoppen som skal få bli ruter?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> innebygd ups og greier :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> google har batteri i alle sine servere - lokal ups...
<RoyK> 2U-bokser med masse disk, det nødvendige av cpu og minne, og batteri
<Mathias> er jo lurt det
<RoyK> sparer masse strøm ved å distribuere det
<RoyK> har ikke helt skjønt hvorfor, men ser jo fordelene
<RoyK> slipper problemene når en sentral ups tryner (og det gjør de jo...)
<Mathias> "regel #1: alt tryner"
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> så Mathias bør nok kjøpe seg en disk til snart for å få det raidet redundant :P
<Mathias> hmm, møtte på et interessant problem her
<Mathias> har ikke cd-stasjon i stasjonæren
<Mathias> og ser ikke ut som brasero funker på ubuntu-server :P
<RoyK> brasero?
<Mathias> brenneprogram
<Mathias> minimerer cd-forbruket mitt :P
<Mathias> oooh, har jo den andre laptopen
<Mathias> *rane*
<RoyK> hva er det du brenner på cd-er??
<Mathias> som regel OS og musikk
<IvarB> hørt om USB?
<Mathias> har en liten spindel full av feilbrente cder
<Mathias> IvarB: ikke alt som vil boote fra usb
<Mathias> craptopen kan boote fra usb, men er sånn 5% sjanse for at den faktisk gjør det
<RoyK> hva er det under topplokket på den craptoppen?
<RoyK> ...og skal den stå som aksesspunkt samtidig? er vel ganske få laptopper som kommer med to nettkort :P
<Mathias> intel pentium m @ 1,6 ghz. 1024 mb ddr so-dimm ram, 100 gb pata snurredisk
<Mathias> og den skal være AP og gateway, så kjører jeg linksysen bak i cascade
<Mathias> trenger litt flere porter :P
<RoyK> usb-eth-noe?
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ethernet-External-USB-to-Lan-RJ45-Network-Card-Adapter-10-100-Mbps-for-Laptop-PC-/310669161159?pt=US_Internal_Network_Cards&hash=item48555332c7
<Mathias> ethernet på hk, wifi på hk, firewire på hk, ethernet på usb-dongle
<RoyK> skal du med firewire?
<Mathias> ingenting, men muligheten er der
<RoyK> har pfSense god IPv6-støtte nå?
 * RoyK prøver å sette opp enhanceio
<Mathias> aner ikke
<Mathias> har ikke fått satt det opp enda
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> den liker ikke det ene NICet (usb-saken) så må få den opp
<RoyK> hva sier lsusb -v?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> hvis det er bsd, så sier kanskje ikke lsusb stort :P
<Mathias> hmm, rl0 (vet at det er den som er innebygd (ethernet), iwi0 (trådløs?), fwe0 (dunno), fwip0 (dunno)
<Mathias> ugen0.2: <ADM8515 USB TO LAN NIC ADM8515 USB  IC> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> får lære meg VLAN da :P
<RoyK> ikke veldig vanskelig
<RoyK> men har du en svitsj som støtter 802.1q?
<Mathias> har ingen svitsjer :P
<Mathias> bruker routere til det :<
<Mathias> :>*
<RoyK> noe med linux_
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> openwrt
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> burde funke fint
<Mathias> og en totalt tilbakestående zyxel
 * RoyK kjører litt benchmarking før han setter opp ssd-caching av raidet ;)
<Mathias> får rope på hjelp når alt går galt :P
<RoyK> tror det skal gå bra, jeg
<RoyK> enhanceio er basert på flashcache, utvikla av facebook og brukes på serverne der
<RoyK> enhanceio har bare tatt koden og fiksa litt småting og forbedra litt hist og her
<Mathias> det var det vi/jeg skulle sette opp ja
<RoyK> satte av 50GB til caching på ssd-en, så får vi se
<Mathias> sitter egentlig litt å lurer på wtf jeg skal gjøre :P
<RoyK> tester write-through først - det er ganske safe
<RoyK> Mathias: med hva da?
<Mathias> VLANingen
<RoyK> du tagger hvert nett med en vlan-tag
<RoyK> 1,2,3,4...
<RoyK> så konfer du ruteren kjøre tagging på det nettkortet, for så å rute som vanlig ellers
<Mathias> port 1-4 er 0 og port 5 er 1
<RoyK> du trenger tagging
<RoyK> det du snakker om er statisk vlan
<RoyK> så sett opp port 4 eller noe til 802.1q-tagging
<RoyK> dvs at du kjører flere vlan over samme kabel, bare en liten header på ethernet-ramma som forteller at "dette er vlan X"
<RoyK> 10-bit header, tror jeg
<RoyK> vlan 0 er alltid standard og bør derfor normalt ikke brukes
<Mathias> har valget mellom off, untagged, tagged i LUCi
<RoyK> tagged
<Mathias> da er port 1234 tagged som 0, og port 5 som 1
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> du trenger en "trunk", dvs en port som kan flytte vlan 1 og 2
<RoyK> tagged
<RoyK> er openwrt-ruteren åpen sånn at jeg kan kikke? eller har du teamviewer?
<Mathias> vi kan kjøre teamviewer, så ser jeg hva som skjer og så slipper jeg å la den være semi-sårbar
<RoyK> send meg id og passord på pm
<RoyK> Mathias: du bør ha én port som har tagged for begge vlan
<RoyK> og så legger du de andre portene på ett vlan hver
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> én port med tagging
<Mathias> få se
<Mathias> unity som loker
<RoyK> det vanlige er at du skrur på ett vlan per port
<RoyK> type 1 for innsida og 2 for internett (eller noe)
<RoyK> 0 bør unngås
<RoyK> så setter du opp en port som har begge vlan "tagged"
<RoyK> kanskje like greit å boote skiten
<Mathias> har tagget alle portene individuelt nå
<RoyK> ikke bruk tagging på porter som ikke skal flytte mer enn ett vlan
<RoyK> en port som bare skal ha vlan 1, skal ikke ha tagging
<RoyK> tagging trenger du først når en port skal flytte to eller flere vlan
<Mathias> off på alt og tagging på port 4 da?
<RoyK> det er noe merkelig med den teamvieweren din
<RoyK> hva slags andre valg hadde du?
<RoyK> untagged?
<Mathias> untagged, tagged, off <- de?
<RoyK> for portene som skal være på det vlan-et, bruk untagged
<RoyK> for port 4, tagged på begge
<RoyK> off når porten ikke skal på det vlan-et
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0pwuijmw1adzllw/Screenshot%20from%202013-05-26%2016%3A13%3A14.png
<Mathias> ignorer port 2 på vlan 2 :p
<RoyK> ser greit ut
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> så tagger du fra pfSense til ruteren
<RoyK> husk at vlan-nummerne er de som faktisk brukes i tagginga, så de er globale
<RoyK> Mathias: noe hell med det?
<RoyK> Mathias: http://smilla.karlsbakk.net/bonnie2gchart/
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om den cachinga var så veldig effektiv på denne ssd-en...
<RoyK> kanskje den begynner å bli gammel og fillete - hva vet jeg
<RoyK> har en intel 520 liggende - kanskje prøve...
<Mathias> dette gikk rett til helvetet
<RoyK> hva gikk til helvete?
<Mathias> hele nettverket
<RoyK> alt av kabler brant opp og sånt?
<Mathias> nesten
<RoyK> bzzt
<RoyK> eller var det bare du som kløna til konfigen på ruteren? ;)
<Mathias> vlan skal funke
<Mathias> er nok bare pfsensen som gjøker
<RoyK> sikkert bare sysadmin Mathias som roter ;)
<Mathias> men koblet til med kabel direkte
<Mathias> hvordan skal jeg sette det opp?
<RoyK> koblet til hva til hvilken port osv?
<RoyK> vlan-tagging må gjøres i begge ender
<Mathias> port 1-3 er lan, port 4 er craptop, port 5 er wan
<RoyK> craptoppen kjører pfsense?
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> da må du sette opp pfsense til å tagge mot det nettkortet
<RoyK> og sette opp virtuelle nettkort per vlan
<Mathias> skal prøve igjen nå, har rl0_vlan1 som lan og rl0_vlan2 som wan
<RoyK> har ikke gjort det på pfsense før
<RoyK> samme tag-nummer?
<Mathias> viser seg at den ikke kjører en dhcp-server automagisk på lan
<RoyK> dhcp bør skrus på manuelt, ellers blir det ofte krøll
<Mathias> brb :P
<Mathias> lite suksess der :\
<RoyK> ba du pfsense til å tagge de samme vlana på den porten?
<RoyK> om en port settes til tagging, må det tagges på andre siden også
<RoyK> ethernet-rammene prefikses med tagging-data, og om ikke mottager er satt opp til tagging, så anser den rammene som ugyldige
<Mathias> nå har jeg plutselig blitt helt eksponert til internett, uten NAT
<Mathias> traff vel på riktig VLAN-port da :o
 * RoyK mumler noe om PEBKAC
<Mathias> jeg har ingen stol
<IvarB> couch? :P
<Mathias> seng
<IvarB> ceng? :P
<RoyK> pebkab
<RoyK> nesten som kebab
 * RoyK gir Mathias en windows xp-cd
 * Mathias brenner den på bålet
<Mathias> nei, får drite i det
<RoyK> lukter ikke så godt med cd
<RoyK> på bål
<Mathias> det får være naboene sitt problem
 * pineappler1 ber til høyere makter om og ikke bli slik som sin far
<Mathias> bruke windows?
<pineappler1> Det er slitsomt å bo hjemme. foosh
<pineappler1> Mathias: Ja, selvfølgelig, men det var ikke greia :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-19
<gthoo> Heisann. Prøver meg på ubuntu igjen. Har to skjermer, og unity har launchbaren på begge skjermer. Noe mulighet å fjerne den ene?
<gthoo> aha, det var vist ikke så vanskelig...
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-21
<Malinux> hm, her er det en som ikke anbefaler å lage en separat /home-partisjon
<Malinux> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/faq#TOC-Should-I-create-a-separate-home-partition-
<Malinux> ellers inneholder jo siden mange nyttige tips og svar på ting man måtte lure på :) https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/faq
<kvess> NVIDIA-drivere fungerer like bra uavhengig av hvilken rebranding (eller hva man nå man skal kalle det) av NVIDIA-kort man velger, sant?
<kvess> FÃ¥r f. eks GTX 760/770-kort fra Gigabyte, MSI, Gainward, ASus, Zotac og sikkert flere.
<Mathias> kvess: de _bør_ det
<Mathias> men kan være at enkelte produsenter har herjet så mye med kortet at stock ikke gjenkjenner det ;P
 * Mathias har et superclocked 780ti fra evga, den fungerer i ubuntu :p
<kvess> Noen idé om hvilke som er tryggest?
<Mathias> stock er jo absolutt tryggest da, men man har da alltids angrerett ;P
<Mathias> går vel også an å plukke ut noen kort man liker og google de opp
<kvess> Hvordan er angrerettem forskjellig?
<Mathias> funker det ikke; returner det ← genial strategi :D
<kvess> Ah, jeg misforsto
<kvess> Trodde du impliserte at stock hadde andre angrerettsbetingelser enn resten
<kvess> Ikke spør hvordan. :p
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> noen her som er flinke med mpris etc? (mediespiller-greiene i lydmenyen til ubuntu)
<Mathias> og ja, jeg vet, metaspørsmål :p
<Malinux> metaspørsmål?
<Malinux> et spørsmål om spørsmålet?
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-22
<Aeyoun> Et spørsmål om spørreformen?
<Malinux_> mhm
<Mathias> Aeyoun / Malinux_ : er også spørsmål om man f.eks. kqn spørre :p
<Aeyoun> Jeg har et faktisk spørsmål. Jeg har en Synaptics TouchPad som veldig ofte oppfatter et tap som et dobbelt-klikk. Jeg ender opp med å lukke to faner istedenfor én, og andre uheldige og destruktive handlinger. Er det noe råd mot sånn?
<selx> Heisann alle sammen :) Noen her som vet om et svart tema til Ubuntu og som ikke gjør at "arket" i libreoffice blir svart?
<IvarB> selx....
<Mathias> Aeyoun: steg 1) fjern touchpad, steg 2) kjøp ordentlige greier, steg 3) ????, steg 4) profitt
<Aeyoun> Mathias: ikke vær teit nå.
<Mathias> steg 34) sjekket dobbelklikk sens?
<Aeyoun> y, den er megalav.
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-24
<Malinux_> og der fungerte plutselig suspend igjen når jeg lukker ned skjermen. merkelig altså. Lurer på hvor lenge det varer denne gangen. Tipper fram til neste reboot :p
<Mathias> hos meg fungerer ikke suspend i det hele tatt :p
<Mathias> men så bruker jeg det aldri
<Mathias> finnes det en måte å skru av suspend? (i.e. at den kun kan slå seg av, og ikke havne i dvale/hvile/whatever)
<Malinux_> sjekk ut power settings
<Malinux_> jeg skulle likt å vite hvorfor den av og til virker hos meg,m en det er sånn 1 av 1000 ganger tror je g
<Mathias> har bare valget mellom "show battery status in the menu bar" noe som er poengløst, og "suspend when inactive for"
<Malinux_> hm. så det er ikke noen flere settings?
<Malinux_> har du dconf-editor?
<Mathias> mm
<Malinux_> man kan fikse det der også
<Mathias> vet du path?
<Malinux_> sjekker nå :)
<Malinux_> org -> gnome -> desktop ->screensaver
<Malinux_> der skal det være noe
<Mathias> virker som om pavucontrol/lydkontrollgreia til ubuntu er litt dum avogtil :s
<Malinux_> man kan jo stille det inn commandline også, men jeg husker jo ikke hvordan
<Malinux_> har du flere lydkort eller noe sånt?
<Malinux_> den pathen der var ikke helt rett :p
<Malinux_> org -> gnome -> settings-daemon -> plugins -> power
<Malinux_> den har også noe
<Mathias> jeg har et lydkort med 5 analoge output, 3 analoge input, 2 spdif-output. to hdmi-lydkort og 1 usb-mikrofon :P
<Mathias> men er ikke alltid pavucontrol/gnome-sound-duppeditten husker innstillingene, og de vil ikke mute front/headphone output når de skal mutes
<Mathias> så må styre med alsamixer manuelt :s
<Malinux_> oki. jeg syntes f.eks. det er pussig at pulse sin sånn air-play-sak ikke vil fungere med mitt surroundanlegg, men bare epleting
<Malinux_> men da ble man borte en stund. snx
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-25
<Malinux> kjører firefox 29 i safe mode og noe spiser fortsatt opp cpuen her
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-18
<qwebirc79125> hei. er det noen her som kan svare en noob på et par spørsmål?
<qwebirc23955> Spørsmål fra en forholdsvis ny ubuntu bruker:  Hei. Jeg sender en epost her i håp om å få tilbakemelding.  Jeg har en Dell XPS 12 (9Q23, Late 2012) som i dag kjører Windows 8.1. Denne maskinen har touch skjerm og en del fiffige funksjoner. Jeg har tidligere hatt maskiner med både ubuntu og linux mint så jeg kjenner til disse hva gjelder daglig bruk.  Jeg har derimot liten kunskap om det "tekniske " ved instalasjon av 
<RoyK> (spørsmål, vente ett minutt, quit)
<Mathias> teknisk installasjon av quit
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-23
<gmh> Ingen med op :p
<geirha> Joda, ser i alle fall to stk. i kanalen her nå
<geirha> Men de kamuflerer seg som "vanlige" folk
 * Mathias er 100% uvanlig
<Mathias> gmh: noe du lurte på?
<gmh> Ingenting egentlig, just stating the obivous :P
<Mathias> kanskje fikse topic igjen
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<gmh> :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-26
<gmh> Er det noen måte å unngå disse "*** System restart required ***" mer eller mindre hver uke? 14.04 LTS
<gmh> Før hadde jeg jo over ett år uptime på hjemmeserveren. I dag virker det jo helt fjernt om du skal holde Ubunru oppdatert.
<ducasse> 'sudo rm /var/run/reboot-required*' for å få bort meldingen, uten ytterligere kommentar på nødvendigheten av en reboot etter updates.
<RoyK> gmh: hvis glibc eller kjerna oppdateres, bør du ta en omstart
<gmh> RoyK: Ja leste litt om det, mener dog at det ikke var like mange reboots før. Nå føles det som ukentlig selv om det kanskje ikke er hver uke! :p
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-27
<ducasse> gmh: ta en titt på pakka needrestart (og evt needrestart-session)
<RoyK> gmh: 16.04?
<RoyK> 16.04 er jo ganske fersk, og da er det vanlig at det kommer hyppige oppdateringer - cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs burde fortelle deg hvilke pakker det er som får den til å trigge - hvis det er trivielle ting der en prosess kan få en omstart, så registrer en bug
<gmh> RoyK: 14.04 LTS
<RoyK> den oppdateres da ikke så mye for sånt...
<gmh> 9 dager siden sist reboot
<gmh> og disse kom jo i går så 8 dager da hvis jeg hadde rebootet i går
<vgrd> Kan man se tiden siden sist reboot noe sted utenom uptime? Bruker suspend
<gmh> libc6 er det som krever restart
<Mathias> vgrd: last reboot :p
<Mathias> eller last shutdown, eller last -x
<RoyK> last -x ser ut til å ta med seg veldig mye
<Mathias> jau
<_thias_> Mathias
<RoyK> Mathias: last -x får visst med seg alt som ikke er standardinnlogginger, f.eks. dem utført av mosh :P
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-28
<shazzr> Er det flere som bruker scriptet nrk-opptak og som opplever feilmeldinger om dagen?
<gmh> shazzr: Anbefaler youtube-dl :)
<RoyK> gmh: støtter den nrk?
<ducasse> RoyK: står ihvertfall det i beskrivelsen til pakka: "NRK, NRKPlaylist, NRKTV"
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> kjekt å vite
<gmh> Det gjør den :)
<gmh> tv3 play etc etc etc
<gmh> sammen med ffmpeg ër det et særdeles allsidig og kraftig verktøy ,)
<gmh> Kan laste ned å konvertere undertekster fra ttml til srt fra nrk m.m.
<RoyK> oki
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-23
<f_> hei. lubuntu 16.04. har etter-installert libreoffice og vlc, men begge disse bruker kun gresk typografi i menyer osv.
<f_> hjelp!
<RoyK> gresk?
<RoyK> virker litt rart...
<RoyK> prøv å starte programmene manuelt fra en terminal, så får du kanskje noen feilmeldinger om de mangler noen fonter
<f_> takk får prøve det.
<f_> Ellers har jeg problem med wifi, den dør ut etter noen timer og reboot er eneste løsningen
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> akkurat den har jeg ikke sett før :P
<RoyK> hva slags maskin?
<f_> asus z96f laptop. har ALLTID fungert fint med andre distros. og ikke noe i veien med routern
<f_> RoyK: Og vlc via terminal gir ingen meldinger bortsatt fra at den bruker default interface
<Mathias> hvilket nettverkskort har du i den?
<Mathias> og det med libreoffice, prøv å nuke .config/libreoffice (det blir å slette alle innstillingene)
<Mathias> `lspci | grep -i network` for å finne nettverkskortet (om det er et pci-kort)
<f_> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<f_> iwl 3945
<f_> Sorry, må ordne noe , kommer tilbake om 20 minutter
<RoyK> intel-kort pleier jo å være uproblematisk
<f_>  nuke er ingen cmd hos meg
<f_> slette hele rep?
<f_> by hand?
<ducasse> f_: eller bare flytte det midlertidig for å se om det har noen effekt
<f_> RoyK: Libreoffice har jeg allerede avinstallert, men jeg sletta .config/vlc og da jeg startet den igjen kom det fram velkomstvinduet skrevet med gresk typo
<RoyK> aner faktisk ikke hva det kan være
<RoyK> men igjen - har ikke brukt lubuntu på noen år
<f_> blir vel til at jeg tester LXLE
<arve> f_: om du går i en terminal og gjør /etc/network/interfaces, hva står det der?
<f_> arve: command not found
<arve> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<arve> f_:
<f_> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<f_> auto lo
<f_> iface lo inet loopback
<f_> arve:
<Mathias> arve: han bruker nok networkmanager
<arve> ja
<arve> og da er jeg tom for svar
<arve> kjører strengt tatt bare linux på servere og headless-ting
<RoyK> f_: prøvde å installere lubuntu i en vm her for å se om vlc oppførte seg, og det funka fint
<f_> jeg har vel gjort noe gæærnt ett eller annet sted, mens jeg forsøkte å få bedre fonter, for skjermen har ikke vært topp siden jeg installerte lubuntu, med stygge uklare fonter
<f_> jeg installerer på nytt, LXDE, kanskje
<f_> hei så lenge og takk
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-24
<RoyK> lubuntu kommer vel med lxde?
<f_> jeg tok feil. : http://www.lxle.net/
<RoyK> Liten test i virtualbox, her ;) https://cloud.karlsbakk.net/index.php/s/3H2xfYF2nvpetst
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-26
<arve> hm, noen god måte å finne ut hvilken 'find' som er i bruk?
<arve> trenger å gjøre noe med find over et stort sett med filer, og BSD find støtter ikke printf
<RoyK> støtter vel --exec, vel?
<arve> altså, joda
<arve> men jeg trenger å gjøre følgende: Finne alle mapper som inneholder filer som matcher et mønster, og så printe ut de mappene
<arve> i gnu find ser det sånn ut: find . -type f -name "*.m4a" -printf "%h\n" | sort -u
<arve> i bsd find må jeg gå omveien via xargs og sort --unique
<arve> noe som er veldig mye tregere
<arve> og hadde tenkt å gjøre scriptet noenlunde portabelt
<RoyK> kanskje bruke noe litt mer avansert?
<RoyK> perl rekurserer kataloger raskt og greit - sikkert python også - eller js med node
<RoyK> eller C :P
<arve> tja, nei
<arve> det jeg skal _gjøre_ i selve mappene er ikke allverdens avansert
<arve> og den skal traversere tilfeldige kataloghierarki
<arve> så bash gjør jobben
<arve> løsningen er ellers enklere enn jeg tenkte:
<arve> find --version > /dev/null 2>&1 || FIND="bsd"
<RoyK> find på OS X 10.11 El Capitan har ikke --version :P
<RoyK> ah - det er jo det du sjekker etter der
<RoyK> kanskje lettere å sjekke OS med uname?
<RoyK> uansett er det nok ikke spesielt vanskelig å skrive noe sånt i perl
<arve> find på BSD sånn generelt har ikke verken printf eller version
<RoyK> …og det er bittelitt mer fleksibelt
<arve> tja
 * RoyK liker ikke BSD noe særlig
<RoyK> eller python, da
<arve> resten av scriptet er sånn omtrent tjue linjer
<RoyK> eller QBASIC
 * arve liker ikke perl
 * RoyK gjør
<arve> er altfor mange som skriver perl som ser ut som linjestøy
<arve> og i dette tilfellet er ikke det jeg skal verre enn at jeg på hver enkelt katalog med en match skal kjøre en kommando, og logge outputen av den til fil
<RoyK> jeg skriver ikke støy som ser ut som linjestøy ;)
<RoyK> s/støy/perl/
<RoyK> du kan obfuskere kode i alle språk
<RoyK> sjøl om kanskje perl har gått inn for at folk skal gjøre det
<arve> my point exactly
<arve> perl oppfordrer i litt for stor grad til det
<RoyK> det betyr ikke at jeg gjør det ;)
<RoyK> skriver man obfuskert kode og så plukker opp et skript et år eller to seinere, er det ikke alltid så lett å fortsette arbeidet
<arve> selve datasettet jeg får ut av dette lille shellscriptet kommer jeg nok til å bruke python på
<RoyK> da er det raskere å rekursere i python også
<RoyK> find er rimelig enkel
<Mathias> RoyK: fortran!
<Mathias> python har noen snasne bibliotek for å behandle mapper/filer
<Mathias> husker ikke hva det heter, men gugel vet nok
<RoyK> Mathias: FORTRAN77, da
<Mathias> har vurdert å lage et eget språk
<Mathias> består av at dunker trynet i tastaturet til noe skjer
<Mathias> ca. sånn jeg koder uansett, hihi
<RoyK> https://www.xkcd.com/1833/ ?
<Malinux> hm, det er bedre enn hva jeg får til :)
<RoyK> *flire*
<RoyK> etpar kolleger (spanjoler begge to) satte telefonen på høyttalende for å følge med på en telefon han ene fikk fra "microsoft" om at maskina er hacka
<RoyK> han sa ikke noe om at det var Fedora på den, da...
<arve> @Mathias: det språket eksisterer allerede
<arve> det heter Brainfuck
<arve> skrev en gang i tida en brainfuck-parser som spyttet ut javascript og evaluerte det
<arve> ++++++++[>++++[>++>+++>+++>+<<<<-]>+>+>->>+[<]<-]>>.>---.+++++++..+++.>>.<-.<.+++.------.--------.>>+.>++.
<arve> Hello world I Brainfuck
<arve> det finnes også JSFuck
<arve> som bruker de seks samme symbolene, men er gyldig javascript
<arve> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSFuck
<arve> s/de seks/seks av de/
<arve> jamen, så herregud, da bash
<arve> nå er det like før jeg tar frem python for dette og
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> etter litt knoting med bash, er det ofte veldig befriende å bruke noe annet ;)
<arve> altså, problemet er å sikre seg mot "smarte" ting som fil og mappenavn med linjeskift i filnavnene
<arve> finnes heller ingen god måte å dytte outputen fra find inn i et array
<RoyK> så bruk noe bedre, da :P
<RoyK> hadde du begynt med python (eller perl), hadde du nok vært ferdig for lengst
<RoyK> og begge p-ene kommer jo med alt av distroer
<RoyK> …og begge har jo veldig god regex-støtte
<arve> joda
<arve> men for all del, har ikke sittet med det siden i sted
<arve> men: find (find-streng)| while read filename; do [kode]; done
<skandix> hva du leter etter o.O?
<arve> leter ikke etter noe
<arve> har en katalog med 200GB med musikkfiler av ymse art
<skandix> aha
<arve> og skal kjøre analyse av loudness på filene
<skandix> uhh
<skandix> hva bruker du til å analysere de?
<arve> r128x
<skandix> "r128x, a tool for loudness measurement of files on Mac OSX Intel."
<skandix> hmm, kult
<skandix> burde kanskje gjort det selv på de filene jeg skal scrape fra soundcloud..
<RoyK> loudness som i lydnivå?
<RoyK> det er jo noe som heter "loudness" som finnes på diverse anlegg for å booste diskant og bass når man spiller lavt, sånn for å kompensere for hva øret gjør
<arve> nei, her er det snakk om i lydnivå i forhold til digital fullskala
<arve> altså, _subjektivt_ lydnivå
<RoyK> ffmpeg har vel støtte for sånt
<RoyK> "i forhold til"?
<arve> ja, altså, den høyeste lyden du kan ha digitalt er 0.0 dBFS
<RoyK> http://www.sprakradet.no/sprakhjelp/Skriverad/Feil-bruk-av-ord-og-uttrykk/I-forhold-til/
<arve> ehh
<arve> ok,
 * RoyK misliker *sterkt* folk som snakker om "i forhold til" når de mener "angående" eller "om" eller "med tanke på" eller "rundt" eller noe
<arve> men i dette tilfellet står jeg på at "i forhold til" er riktig
<RoyK> og spesielt når folk flirer og fortsetter
<arve> fordi det er snakk om en relativ og målbar forskjell mellom A og B
<RoyK> skjønner
<arve> 0.0 dBFS er full skala digitalt
<RoyK> 0dB er jo en vanlig greie også på analogt
<arve> LUFS er et relativt mål av et vektet snitt av lyd over tid
<arve> som ligger x antall desibel under
<arve> den måleenheten kalles "LUFS"
<RoyK> det var i hvert fall det en gang på åttitallet da jeg dilla med nærradio
<arve> 0 dB analogt betyr noe litt annet (og litt forskjellig i forskjellige sammenhenger)
<arve> men i lydfiler representert ved N antall bits, så er 0.0 dB den høyeste verdien et sample kan ha
<RoyK> kjente ikke til dBFS, men ser at den er heldigital
<RoyK> ah - skjønner
<arve> (det blir litt mer flytende under prosessering av lyd i DAW-er og slikt, fordi de bruker flyttall
<RoyK> DAW?
<arve> Digital Audo Workstation
<RoyK> har tenkt litt på det med "cd-kvalitet" - det blir jo ganske bedritent på lavt lydtrykk
<RoyK> du får jo rimelig få bits når alt er lineært
<arve> tja, nei
<RoyK> men blir sikkert bedre med flere bits
<arve> antall bits i digital lyd bestemmer utelukkende en ting: støygulvet
<RoyK> arve: det er jo bare et bittog, så har du mye dynamikk, så får du brukt veldig få bits på partiene med lavt lydtrykk
<RoyK> du bruker jo ikke alle 16  når lyden er på 20% av maks
<arve> nei, men det er ikke slik at digital lyd er "diskrete nivå" eller trappetrinn
<arve> https://xiph.org/video/vid1.shtml
<arve> https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
<arve> se de to
<arve> (I praksis: En DAC kan perfekt reprodusere et signal med _1_ bit data
<RoyK> altså - jeg prøvde å gjøre et opptak med audacity nå med lite lyd/støy rundt meg, og fikk ± 2-3 bit
<RoyK> det betyr at den ikke klarer å reprodusere kvaliteten i bakgrunnen, siden den forsvinner
<RoyK> jeg sjekka bitdybde med en hexdump - det er ganske tydelig hvor mye data som lagres
<arve> det er vanskelig å forklare dette uten å bruke syntetiske toner, men:
<arve> Om du har en støyfri nok signalgenerator som du spiller inn via en støyfri nok DAC, og du klarer å sette nivået slik at verdien tilsvarer 1 bit (så -90.31 dBFS)
<arve> og du så omvandler det tilbake til analogt, så vil du ende med det samme signalet
<arve> oh well, der gikk ideen om å gjøre dette portabelt i bash rett ut av vinduet
<arve> fant ikke noe r128-verktøy i Linux som gjør all analysen jeg vil ha
<arve> (som er tilgjengelig i kildekodeform)
<Mathias> arve: tenker mathiasfuck
<Mathias> bruker alle tegnene på tastaturet og noen fler
<arve> det som er så fint med brainfuck
<arve> den ignorerer alle tegn den ikke kjenner
<arve> og i prinsippet er alle stringer som kan uttrykkes gyldig Brainfuck
<arve> og faen
<arve> http://imgur.com/a/3WWE5
<arve> når jeg redirectet outputen til en fil
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-27
<arve> oh, well, litt knoting med col og sed seinere så funka scriptet
<arve> tok et halvt døgn å tygge seg gjennom analysen
